# picture thread for big reaper 2015



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Here is the place to post teaser and gift pictures, the best part!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I can't wait to start seeing pics!!!


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow! My Secret Reaper has already sent me something, with a note included! That was quick! Thank you Secret Reaper! Now to find the perfect spot to hang it...









You can also flip the sign to show in or out.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

Congrats Whisper, that is a great sign! Your SR sure works fast! This will be the best part, getting to see what everyone gets


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome, whisper!!


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Came home to a box on the porch. Didn't even notice it until I was reaching down to plug in the weed wacker. Strange how I did not notice it since it was big and only off to the side little, but I was focused on trying to get the yard mowed before leaving for the evening. Stared in puzzlement. What is this? Then shock as I realized it was a Reaper box. Wow, my Reaper is on the ball. I haven't even finished stalking. Forced myself to mow the yard with the weed wacker before going in and opening it. What did I see? I will tease you a bit and tell later tonight ( 3 or 4 hours or so) once I drive to where I am going and can take pictures. I will edit this post to add them since I am bringing my gift with me.

Thanks Reaper! I love them.

OK finally figured out how to get the pictures off my phone and can end the tease. Here is the first part of my Reaper gift. I know that there will be a second part since the box was marked "And it begins" and said there would be more to come. Here are two lovely ghosties that will hang from my porch during October until I take them with me to decorate my campsite on Halloween. They will be just the thing hanging from the trees. The first one has a motor and can zoom along a rope strung between two trees. Thank you Reaper for a great job.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Cool, what a great start, love the sign, whisper!!
Ghosties for your campground, what fun candycreature, I so miss my campground haunts!!


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

bethene said:


> Cool, what a great start, love the sign, whisper!!
> Ghosties for your campground, what fun candycreature, I so miss my campground haunts!!


It will definitely be a new experience decorating a campsite. Thanks to my Reaper, I have a great start. Glad to hear that you think that campground haunts are fun. I had mixed feelings about not being at my home for Halloween, but I am looking forward to camping.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Cool candy creature ! Sounds like you have a Ziplining ghost! I love it, and dang things are happening fast this year! I better hustle!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow! Some great reapings so far. 

Love that sign.  I've really never been much into witches (though my grandmother swore she was one), but seriously thinking about adding a few around the house next year.

I could just imagine having that ghost zip between the two trees in our front yard and scaring hubby (insert evil laugh here)!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

My camping haunts were always weekends before Halloween, I never missed being home, but, I loved it, way more toters than I get here, everyone in the park decorated at least somewhat, the atmosphere was wonderful!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

*First teaser for my victim!*

FIRST TEASER FOR MY VICTIM! MWAH HA HA HA HA!









*Can you guess what I am making for you? 
I have given just a little view! 
Do you need yet another clue?
Items have been covered in glue! 

What wonders might this Reaper do?
My, how my ideas grew!
Wish list items, can it be true?
I confess - for you - there are a few!

From your posts I have taken my cue, 
a present soon - you will not rue!
Whoever can this message be to?
Oh, my Victim - if only you knew! 

I shall let this rhyme now brew
Because this moment I must bid you "Adieu"
My teasing tale is decisively through
Excepting one last taunting loud "BOO"!

I've got my eye on you, Victim! 
*


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Whisper... What a cute sign!
Candy Creature, I have a ghost very similar to yours. He is always lurking in my cemetery. 
So cool that people are getting items out already! I don't know how you do it! I'm still in the planning and shopping stage!!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I like black!! And purple nail polish! And glue!! Is it mine??! I just know it is!!! lol


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

*I've been reaped!!*

I got home from work and noticed a box sitting on the table...I asked my fiancé what it was and he said he assumed it was something I ordered for the wedding. I couldn't remember ordering anything but I figured he was right and wandered over to open it....then I noticed the Halloween sticker on the side...the adrenaline started flowing....and another on the top. Could it be??? Could I have been REAPED??? I started dancing around saying "I think I was reaped!!" He didn't believe me. He is used to me stalking the UPS man and calling him every day since he beats me home from work to see if there was a package but never this early in reaper season!! I carefully opened the box...more wonderful Halloween stickers. And then the thoughtful note from my reaper and the beautiful wine glasses. Really the picture does not do them justice. 

Thank you reaper for such a thoughtful and generous gift. We will enjoy them for years to come and they will remind us of this special year. I bet Spookerstar and I will get some use out of them on our crafting weekends too! I looked all through the box and did not see a hint of who you are -- I hope you will reveal yourself so I can thank you personally and give you credit for such a nice reap!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Witchful Thinking said:


> I got home from work and noticed a box sitting on the table...I asked my fiancé what it was and he said he assumed it was something I ordered for the wedding. I couldn't remember ordering anything but I figured he was right and wandered over to open it....then I noticed the Halloween sticker on the side...the adrenaline started flowing....and another on the top. Could it be??? Could I have been REAPED??? I started dancing around saying "I think I was reaped!!" He didn't believe me. He is used to me stalking the UPS man and calling him every day since he beats me home from work to see if there was a package but never this early in reaper season!! I carefully opened the box...more wonderful Halloween stickers. And then the thoughtful note from my reaper and the beautiful wine glasses. Really the picture does not do them justice.
> 
> Thank you reaper for such a thoughtful and generous gift. We will enjoy them for years to come and they will remind us of this special year. I bet Spookerstar and I will get some use out of them on our crafting weekends too! I looked all through the box and did not see a hint of who you are -- I hope you will reveal yourself so I can thank you personally and give you credit for such a nice reap!
> View attachment 250913
> ...


I bet that is a teaser since there was no giving away who they are .


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Those are beautiful! And we do love drinking wine when we have Halloween get together!
I think you are officially the first to be reaped! 
We need to get our crafting finished 




Witchful Thinking said:


> I got home from work and noticed a box sitting on the table...I asked my fiancé what it was and he said he assumed it was something I ordered for the wedding. I couldn't remember ordering anything but I figured he was right and wandered over to open it....then I noticed the Halloween sticker on the side...the adrenaline started flowing....and another on the top. Could it be??? Could I have been REAPED??? I started dancing around saying "I think I was reaped!!" He didn't believe me. He is used to me stalking the UPS man and calling him every day since he beats me home from work to see if there was a package but never this early in reaper season!! I carefully opened the box...more wonderful Halloween stickers. And then the thoughtful note from my reaper and the beautiful wine glasses. Really the picture does not do them justice.
> 
> Thank you reaper for such a thoughtful and generous gift. We will enjoy them for years to come and they will remind us of this special year. I bet Spookerstar and I will get some use out of them on our crafting weekends too! I looked all through the box and did not see a hint of who you are -- I hope you will reveal yourself so I can thank you personally and give you credit for such a nice reap!
> View attachment 250913
> ...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh those are beautiful. I wonder if they painted them. How exciting that pictures are already available.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Hmm...maybe you are right but that's a pretty generous teaser!
A reap or a tease - either way I am one happy victim! 



Saki.Girl said:


> I bet that is a teaser since there was no giving away who they are .


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Very nice, Witchful Thinking! (I just picked up a set of those same wine glasses last week. Love them!)


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Whoa! Big Reaper 2015 is off to a blazing start! I'm still in stalking/planning mode lol. But fear not dearest Victim! Materials are sourced, notes taken, ideas fulminating in the ol' noggin! And on the topic of stalking; my first reaper experience was the last mini reaper. It was great, we got some really awesome stuff ( OMFG ZOMBIE GNOME! - he holds a place of honor among my wife's collection of Pops) and gave some hopefully equally awesome stuff. I recall references to stalking the intended victim but didn't grasp the idea until this reaper event. Take it as whatever sort of comment you will on my forum experience but it actually didn't occur to me until this reaper that i could actually look at comments my beloved Victim has made to get an idea of what he/she would like lol. My social activity on the internet is largely limited to this forum anyway. Of course I have a facebook page, a sad little presence that i need to fix on Linkedin, Pinterest, some hatter/millinery stuff; my wife spends more time on my facebook page than I do rofl! So, in the spirit of the Reaper tease: Take these items-spray starch, oven bake clay, spanish moss, a thrift store frame and many yards of lace trim. What could a person craft from these things?!
This guy knows, but he ain't talkin'


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Very cool wine glasses!


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

This is awesome! I love watching everyone post their photos and teasers.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Those are gorgeous wine glasses, love them..


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I like the picture too! It looks like one of my screen savers at work. Just slightly different.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Keep the pictures coming! Can't wait to see what everyone gets.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I love coming home to check what people have gotten. Slow for now but this thread is going to blow up!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I love these threads!!! Great start to the reaps/teasers


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Those wine glasses are very beautiful, Witchful Thinking!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing everyone's goodies


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm having a blast looking at photos. Keep 'em a comin!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I have a new favorite thread to obsess over&#55357;&#56835;


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

folks are getting stuff already? WOW!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I rarely check our mailbox because we get get 90% junk and 10% bills. Had an urge to stop tonight however, must have been my intuition? Amongst all the junk there was a teaser! A wonderful note with a quote from Poe (love the show the Following), and a beautiful hand made ornament. That is what I am calling it and I plan to hang on my tree.
Thank you secret reaper. Now I am looking to see where everyone is from. My Reasper is in California! 
Sorry some the side photo


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Love the ornament!


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

What a fun teaser gift.


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

Ornament is gorgeous! 

I'm glad you're an address stalker too. Makes me feel less creepy.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Dear victim I hope you like your goodies . The ups man will be visiting you today


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

I wanted to delete a post but can't find the option on the edit/delete post option so I'm doing it this way.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Love seeing all the teasers! Had to order a couple things and once they arrive, I can get it all together and ship it out!! Fingers crossed it's to my victim's liking!!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

I love the teaser Spookerstar - what a great note and ornament!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

those magical words delivered, now to hope it all made it safe and my victim is happy


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> those magical words delivered, now to hope it all made it safe and my victim is happy


So exciting to see what you sent!!!!


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

Saki.Girl said:


> those magical words delivered, now to hope it all made it safe and my victim is happy


Hope they post what you sent them today. I want to see


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Barbie K said:


> Hope they post what you sent them today. I want to see


I hope they do too and that they got it.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Pictures! Pictures! Pictures!!!!! Come on, we know someone got something!!  We want pictures!!!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Our doorbell rarely rings, so when it did, and I spied a box on our table, I was excited. It turned out to be my Young Living pamphlets. Oh well, it's early yet!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

That is so cool spookerstar. Love the ornament.

Wooo hooo another package is delivered. Can't wait to hear from saki's victim.


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

Dear victim, I finished two items for you today. Waiting for something to come in. Your time is coming soon, very soon.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Spookerstar said:


> I rarely check our mailbox because we get get 90% junk and 10% bills. Had an urge to stop tonight however, must have been my intuition? Amongst all the junk there was a teaser! A wonderful note with a quote from Poe (love the show the Following), and a beautiful hand made ornament. That is what I am calling it and I plan to hang on my tree.
> Thank you secret reaper. Now I am looking to see where everyone is from. My Reasper is in California!
> Sorry some the side photo


I don't know, Poe quote and raven ornament, I think it was supposed to come to me!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Hahaha. Had to bring this back. Thanks Tumblindice for the pic.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Well hope my victim got there package I have heard nothing


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Hopefully they will post soon, Saki. Funny, I grab my camera before I even open my box. Part of the fun is sharing photos of my gift with everyone.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> Hopefully they will post soon, Saki. Funny, I grab my camera before I even open my box. Part of the fun is sharing photos of my gift with everyone.


I do the same thing


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Pictures!! Pictures!! PICTURES!!


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Victim! I have begun collecting your reaper gifts. Take heed - I know your fears!


----------



## Chelsiestein (Jun 27, 2014)

I got my package!! Photos to come this evening! I hate to keep everyone on the edges of their seats, but I am at work!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh my goodness I was wrong!!! It WAS a teaser! My fiancé just sent me a text with the picture of a another box that was delivered today with Halloween stickers on it!! Oh the sweet torture - I loaded up my car this morning with all the craft and gift supplies (and a cooler full of beer and wine) and am going to Spookerstar's house for the weekend after work to craft and shop for our victims!! If my house wasn't an hour in the wrong direction I would go home and open it now! It is going to be torture waiting until Sunday to get home and open it so I can see what my generous reaper sent me!!
Thank you Reaper!! Sorry to keep you in suspense but I know I will love whatever it is! I will post as soon as I get home to open it on Sunday.





Witchful Thinking said:


> I got home from work and noticed a box sitting on the table...I asked my fiancé what it was and he said he assumed it was something I ordered for the wedding. I couldn't remember ordering anything but I figured he was right and wandered over to open it....then I noticed the Halloween sticker on the side...the adrenaline started flowing....and another on the top. Could it be??? Could I have been REAPED??? I started dancing around saying "I think I was reaped!!" He didn't believe me. He is used to me stalking the UPS man and calling him every day since he beats me home from work to see if there was a package but never this early in reaper season!! I carefully opened the box...more wonderful Halloween stickers. And then the thoughtful note from my reaper and the beautiful wine glasses. Really the picture does not do them justice.
> 
> Thank you reaper for such a thoughtful and generous gift. We will enjoy them for years to come and they will remind us of this special year. I bet Spookerstar and I will get some use out of them on our crafting weekends too! I looked all through the box and did not see a hint of who you are -- I hope you will reveal yourself so I can thank you personally and give you credit for such a nice reap!
> View attachment 250913
> ...


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

The Reaping Fun has begun!! Spookerstar and I are dreaming and plotting and stalking our hearts out this evening dear victims. I arrived to wonderful treats - served on a brand new Home Goods skull plate and some spooky fun! So excited for tomorrow when the smell of modge podge and paint fills the air and that oh so familiar sting of glue gun fingers will start!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I am obsessed with those plates from home goods. OBSESSED!! I've only seen the black/silver and white/silver ones. Is that one red?


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Picturessssssssss...I like to show up once in awhile and scream for pictures..knowing I have not even started on anything for my victim!!(do not fear victim, I do this EVERY year!!)


----------



## Chelsiestein (Jun 27, 2014)

Sooo here is the packaging


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

I want to see what's in the box!


----------



## Chelsiestein (Jun 27, 2014)

I had a most amazing package delivered to my home yesterday! Saki.Girl went so above and beyond! This was truely like Christmas morning! I got so many fun gifts- but look at the AMAZING painting, box & bottles she made!! I LOVE IT ALL!! THANK YOU AGAIN SAKI.GIRL!!


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

Chelsiestein, that is incredible! Everything is so cool but that box is something else! Those candy corn cut outs are neat. I saw those at Michaels and almost picked up a couple. I'll admit it, I like candy corn 

Saki girl really went above and beyond. You sure were one lucky victim. Congrats!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

It is-I am now obsessed! I didn't know about these - I am making her take me there tomorrow in the hopes they have something good left! We don't have one anywhere on my side of town.



LadyGoats said:


> I am obsessed with those plates from home goods. OBSESSED!! I've only seen the black/silver and white/silver ones. Is that one red?


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Chelsiestein said:


> I had a most amazing package delivered to my home yesterday! Saki.Girl went so above and beyond! This was truely like Christmas morning! I got so many fun gifts- but look at the AMAZING painting, box & bottles she made!! I LOVE IT ALL!! THANK YOU AGAIN SAKI.GIRL!!



Awesome reap Chelsiestein! I'll never look at Hello Kitty the same again.  Saki always sends amazing reaps.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Chelsiestein said:


> View attachment 252042
> View attachment 252043
> View attachment 252044
> View attachment 252045
> ...


You are so very welcome I am so glad you like every thing and it all made it there in one piece. First time I have ever painted hello kitty lol I am glad you like it  
Let me know how the candy corn wax melts smell in the wax burner I may have to get me some


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

WHAT AN AWESOME REAP! I love that frank and bride painting!


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

LairMistress said:


> Our doorbell rarely rings, so when it did, and I spied a box on our table, I was excited. It turned out to be my Young Living pamphlets. Oh well, it's early yet!


young living deliveries are awesome also  .. i love mine


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Saki, once again, you hit it out of the park!! Love it all, but the paintings are fabulous!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yay, pictures!!! Wonderful reap, Chelsiestein! A box full of very fun stuff! Great job, Saki!!!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

What a wonderful Reap!! So fun seeing pics! This is my favorite part!


----------



## zombies_everywhere! (Apr 14, 2012)

Ive been reaped!! I dont know who my reaper is.. but i came home from buying my Boney Bunches to find this lovely package on my front porch! This was so adorable! Many thanks to my wonderful mystery reaper!


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

How cool zombies everywhere, you got a teaser. A very clever one too! Like what they did with the time running out and your hourglass.
Love the candy corn (guessing it's a hand towel).


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I was just going to type that it was very clever, too, lol. the hour glass, the zombie with it's eyes covered...
What is the candy corn item? It does look a bit like a cute little towel...


----------



## zombies_everywhere! (Apr 14, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> I was just going to type that it was very clever, too, lol. the hour glass, the zombie with it's eyes covered...
> What is the candy corn item? It does look a bit like a cute little towel...


It was very clever! The little white balls were also squishy eyeballs! The candy corn item is a hand/kitchen towel! Such a cute gift. Love it!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

zombies_everywhere! said:


> Ive been reaped!! I dont know who my reaper is.. but i came home from buying my Boney Bunches to find this lovely package on my front porch! This was so adorable! Many thanks to my wonderful mystery reaper!
> View attachment 252115


That is adorable and super clever!! Well played Reaper!


----------



## Chelsiestein (Jun 27, 2014)

Saki.Girl said:


> You are so very welcome I am so glad you like everything and it all made it there in one piece. First time I have ever painted hello kitty lol I am glad you like it
> Let me know how the candy corn wax melts smell in the wax burner I may have to get me some


I am going to play with the wax burner and candy corn tarts today!  im seriouly still SO jazzed! I want to hang the lights and find the perfect spot for the painting


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Chelsiestein said:


> I am going to play with the wax burner and candy corn tarts today!  im seriouly still SO jazzed! I want to hang the lights and find the perfect spot for the painting


I love wax warmers...I use them daily! Yours looks like a pumpkin, but I don't think i saw a pic of the front of it...is that what it was?


----------



## Chelsiestein (Jun 27, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> I love wax warmers...I use them daily! Yours looks like a pumpkin, but I don't think i saw a pic of the front of it...is that what it was?


I love me some wax burners too! I have quite a few seasonal ones. It is a pumpkin- no face.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Chelsiestein said:


> I love me some wax burners too! I have quite a few seasonal ones. It is a pumpkin- no face.


I thought it looked like a pumpkin...perfect for all of the Fall season!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I bet you'll enjoy your scents, Chelsiestein! Have fun!

Zombies_everywhere-- It looks like you have a very clever reaper! I love the teaser; they put some thought into that!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Chelsiestein said:


> I am going to play with the wax burner and candy corn tarts today!  im seriouly still SO jazzed! I want to hang the lights and find the perfect spot for the painting


That makes me so happy you like everything


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

My victim should have gotten a little something today. I have been crafting hard today. I have black paint all over me.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Saki, I love the pumpkin teeth. I've never seen those before, and it I'm not mistaken, isn't that one of your fabulous homemade knit hats that I am so lucky to also have? Great reap.

Great zombie teaser too.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Love what everyone has received.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> Saki, I love the pumpkin teeth. I've never seen those before, and it I'm not mistaken, isn't that one of your fabulous homemade knit hats that I am so lucky to also have? Great reap.
> 
> Great zombie teaser too.


It is one of my knitted hats


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Chelsiestein said:


> View attachment 252042
> View attachment 252043
> View attachment 252044
> View attachment 252045
> ...


OH MY GOSH I love all your awesomeness but holy smokes I freaking LOVE the monster and bride painting.  You're one lucky ghoul.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Loving seeing all the pictures - such reaps and teasers going on!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Up up up! Page 2? No no, that simply will not do. How will the victims find you if you hide on page 2, hmm?


----------



## Horrorween (Jul 21, 2015)

Very nice teasers so far.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Those paintings are very cool, saki. Wow, this thread is already pretty busy with photos. This makes it so much fun. I have found some things for my victim and am working away on gathering the rest.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hopefully there will be lots of pictures soon! I finished my last project today and my husband has been told to track me down a box.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Came home from my wonderful weekend to this -- my goodness I have a generous reaper. I am posting two pictures so you can see how the picture changes. I have never seen this bridal one before - so perfect for this year!! I love the candles and spider but I adore the tombstone chairs for my spookytown. What a perfect way to end the weekend. My reaper chose such perfect and thoughful things for me. I am so grateful. Still no reveal of who my reaper is - the suspense is killing me!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Very nice gifts, Witchful Thinking! I like your reaper's choices.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Very nice Witchful Thinking. I love that bridal photo. I hope we have more photos this coming week. I need to get my box pulled together and underway but have several other PIFs to get out first.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

OMG I love that skull plate from Home Goods...


----------



## Lucifre (Aug 7, 2015)

Seeing all of these awesome gifts makes me giddy, wondering when mine will be here!
I have been stalking my victim and their box is nearly ready to send - I hope they like it!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

My victim should be getting their gift today. I hope!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I received a teaser!!!! Thank you dear Reaper! LOVE the stickers


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

We're liking all the teasers and reaps so far. Great work, reapers!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I am in LOVE with that witchy owl stamped on the back of that envelope!!! I need to get it! I wonder if it is a stamp, or if the envelope came that way...
Cute teaser stickers!!


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies (Aug 14, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> I am in LOVE with that witchy owl stamped on the back of that envelope!!! I need to get it! I wonder if it is a stamp, or if the envelope came that way...
> Cute teaser stickers!!


I was just about to say the same thing, that owl stamp is awesome!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I need to get my teaser in the mail! I think I need to change my title to be "The Procrastinator" !
Now if I only knew how to do that...I could procrastinate a little longer and research more...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

whisper and candy creature, nice reapings/tearsers. I have both the ghosts and they are awesome. witchful thinking, what wonderful wine glasses. spookerstar, poe framed nostalgia...awesome. 

watchful thinking, the fun has begun. cool!

chelsistien, wowza! you were spoiled.
zombies-everywhere, you got a clever and awesome gift.

holey moley witchful, and even more great stuff.

off my meds, nice teaser. 

so we are off to a good start.


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> I am in LOVE with that witchy owl stamped on the back of that envelope!!! I need to get it! I wonder if it is a stamp, or if the envelope came that way...
> Cute teaser stickers!!


I just saw that very stamp at Hobby Lobby, now I wish I would have gotten it. They are 50% off right now.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Witchful thinking , I love the tombstone chairs! Really cool stuff! I eonder when your reaper will reveal themselves?


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Love that bride picture frame! Awesome reap! My package is FINALLY going to be delivered today! You would think it went to South Africa rather than a state that has an A.


----------



## Queen Of Spades (Jun 7, 2013)

Soon my dearest victim....very soon...


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

nhh said:


> OMG I love that skull plate from Home Goods...


Me too that is sooo awesome!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I've been reaped! How exciting! How cool to be reaped by my victim from last year, Dawnski!!!    Wow...what a haul! It was VERY difficult to get everything in one photo! Tons of items that I could put to good use in our walkthrough! Make up, props, costumes, decorations....A M A Z I N G!!! And Twisty on the box! Awesome!

Here is some photos of the box!



















Opening the box....










MY LOOT!



























My kids are going CRAZY over the confetti guns! We had to try one out...absolutely love them! We have two hats, two wigs, necklaces, flowers for lapels, little water guns (genius!), a cool clown baby doll, twisty decorations, glow in the dark masks, weapons, all kinds of glow things, and TONs of make up! 

I was so leary of doing a clown theme this year. It just isn't my traditional, old fashioned haunt, but I am sooooo pumped to for our theme now! I can't wait to share photos of these great gifts in use in 60 days!

Thank you, Dawnski, for the perfect reap!


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

Reaper, I got your card today! Thank you so much for the necklace! I love it!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

PumpkinPrincess, Yay! I figured your kids would love all the items. And that pink, crazy headband lights up too. Have tons of fun!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome reaps and teasers, so far!! Keep the pictures coming!! I love seeing everyone's goodies!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks again, Dawnski! Don't know why that photo is upside down. Will fix that when I get off work.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I love to see pics of what every body comes up with!!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Came home from my wonderful weekend to this -- my goodness I have a generous reaper. I am posting two pictures so you can see how the picture changes. I have never seen this bridal one before - so perfect for this year!! I love the candles and spider but I adore the tombstone chairs for my spookytown. What a perfect way to end the weekend. My reaper chose such perfect and thoughful things for me. I am so grateful. Still no reveal of who my reaper is - the suspense is killing me!
> 
> View attachment 252404
> 
> ...


I love that changing photo, and how your Reaper sent it special for your wedding. Can't wait to see the hew chairs with your spooky town display. What a great Reaping!!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Pumpkinprincess great reap even though I hate clowns!!!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Such a great teaser you go offmymeds! And way to go dawnski...impressive amount of stuff for Pumpkinprincess's terrifying theme.
You are brave to tackle clowns this year Pumpkinprincess. I hope you will post pictures after all the fun is said and done!


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

Teaser came last night and Willie and Waylon immediately stole their treats. Cannot figure out how to post the picture from my iPad. But there are two feather mice and a ransom note reads 'I have been stalking you and your little cats too". So excited!!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

GraveyardQueen said:


> Teaser came last night and Willie and Waylon immediately stole their treats. Cannot figure out how to post the picture from my iPad. But there are two feather mice and a ransom note reads 'I have been stalking you and your little cats too". So excited!!!


If you use the Tapatalk app, you click the "+" sign on the bottom left







Then click on the mountain/sun (or moon)







Then click "allow"







And then find your picture.








Tada!









That sounds like such a cool teaser..! I'm gonna have to think about a teaser since I'm waiting for deliveries..

You're always on my mind, sweeeeeet victim..!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Wonderful teasers and reapings!!! 
This is my favorite part!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Nice reaps and teasers so far! Witchful Thinking, I especially love the picture and the candles. 




Pumpkinprincess said:


> Love that bride picture frame! Awesome reap! My package is FINALLY going to be delivered today! You would think it went to South Africa rather than a state that has an A.


Gee thanks Pumpkinprincess.  Since I read this post a few hours ago I've been trying to mentally figure out just how many states don't have an "A" in them. I think there's 14, which leaves the possibility of you package going to somebody in the other 36.  Now that I have that out of my head, I must get back to work before something else works its way in and refuses to leave.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

My gift was delivered yesterday. Hope they liked it! Here's another clue. The A state doesn't end in A. That will narrow it down!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Come now, over here, that's a good thread...


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I'Ve been reaped


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Pumpkin princess I loved everything! thank you so much! you out did yourself!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome reap, moonwitchkitty!!!
That rat picture still cracks me up each time I look at it, lol.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Love all the reapings and the teasing. This thread makes me happy. Lol


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome reap. That costume is beautiful. Remind me of the theme. Love that rat and you kitty, too.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Ok Boils and Ghouls, I've been out of the loop because of surgery on the 21st. Just beginning to feel somewhat human the last couple of days.  So stalking will commence as I'm in need of some further info. Carry on. That is all. 
Mwahahahahaha!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

IshWitch said:


> Ok Boils and Ghouls, I've been out of the loop because of surgery on the 21st. Just beginning to feel somewhat human the last couple of days.  So stalking will commence as I'm in need of some further info. Carry on. That is all.
> Mwahahahahaha!


Hope your surgery went well!! Happy stalking!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

There's some nice reapings going on. I can't wait to get ours finished up.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I got a bit of a start, am making a trip to Hobby Lobby and Walmart tomorrow, to see what I can find for both projects and something to buy on their list,,,,, have a pretty good start on things I bought or had in my stash, now need to get crafting on a few other ideas I have... see how much I can get done....


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

GraveyardQueen said:


> Teaser came last night and Willie and Waylon immediately stole their treats. Cannot figure out how to post the picture from my iPad. But there are two feather mice and a ransom note reads 'I have been stalking you and your little cats too". So excited!!!


How fun your Reaper knew you had two cute black kitties!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

IshWitch, I hope you are doing better and heal quickly.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I ruptured my ear drum last year and it stopped healing so had to have it surgically done. Looking at ear drainage for 2wks to a month, vertigo for a month or more, and jaw pain for up to 2-3 months. Yay! 
I drove today and it kicked my butt, I don't think I'm cleared to drive yet, going to call tomorrow. 
And, fun fact, did you know they cut all around the back of the ear and move it forward, out of the way? 
Yeah neither did I! 
Its been a way bigger deal than I'd ever imagined! Honestly, I thought I'd be back to work after 4 days to a week. Not incapacitated for more than that. 
Relaxing and lurking, plotting and planning Wednesday, that is all this girl is doing!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

So happy you like it, Moonwitchkitty! I saw that gypsy belt/scarf and thought it would work into your gypsy/Frankenstein theme. I love those strobe lights with the colored gels. Should work well in your lab! Happy Halloween!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 252795


Nice reap!  Looks like your kitty is more interested in getting into that bag of pumpkins that she is in the large rat sitting beside her. 



IshWitch said:


> Thanks everyone! I ruptured my ear drum last year and it stopped healing so had to have it surgically done. Looking at ear drainage for 2wks to a month, vertigo for a month or more, and jaw pain for up to 2-3 months. Yay!
> I drove today and it kicked my butt, I don't think I'm cleared to drive yet, going to call tomorrow.
> And, fun fact, did you know they cut all around the back of the ear and move it forward, out of the way?
> Yeah neither did I!
> ...


Sending you wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Nice Reap!! Lot's of cool things.. I didn't notice the costume at first.. that is pretty cool! I also like the skelly rat and what haunter can't use lights with colored gels??!!


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow nice reaps! Keep those pics a coming!


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

I got a teaser card yesterday! I can't wait to see what's coming!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Still checking this thread - love all the fun stuff people are getting. Sorry I didn't join this year....def next.


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 252796
> 
> View attachment 252797
> 
> Pumpkin princess I loved everything! thank you so much! you out did yourself!


I love that rat. I would make.him a little black cloak and a miniature scythe so he would be Death of Rats.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Just now catching up with this thread. Oh MY GOD! was that Twisty the clown from American Horror???? Dawnski, I love it! He was my favorite character. Enjoy your clown theme Pumkinprincess!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I've been teased!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Great teasers and reaps so far!! love seeing the creativity it's so inspiring!!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Oh my dear victim!!! 

I'm going to just let you know that you will be waiting in suspense for a while yet.
Very few of our local stores have anything in the way of Halloween yet and I'm holding out for the goodies to fill your package. HeHeHeHe!!!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Loving the reaps and teasers so far. Can't wait to see more pics. This is where I always start to regret not joining. Sitting and clicking the refresh button to see if my package was delivered and the nervous excitement of waiting for pics to be posted.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Araniella said:


> Loving the reaps and teasers so far. Can't wait to see more pics. This is where I always start to regret not joining. Sitting and clicking the refresh button to see if my package was delivered and the nervous excitement of waiting for pics to be posted.


no, I didn't get it yet...


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Dearest victim....I may have been a bit paranoid about the box breaking so there's A LOT of tape involved! My daughter was watching me pack it and wanted to know how you were supposed to open it. LOL


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I was teased!!!! I think that this is my very first teaser...I'm pretty sure I have never been teased in any other Reaper. Awesome!

My lovely Reaper sent me a sticker covered box...inside, I found some small corked bottles...I use these often...a pretty seashell owl...which is now on my bathroom shelf...and a wooden mortar and pestle! I have been needing one of those and just have not been able to find one for a decent price. This will serve dual purpose, both to be used in my witchy kitchen potion bottle corner display at Halloween, and also to be really used for my dried herbs! Yay! 










As you can see, I removed some of the stickers off of the box, put them on thick backing and made them into magnets, lol. I always try to save stickers off of boxes and envelopes, if I can! (I have the card on my refrigerator, too, at the moment.)










Thank you, Reaper!!!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Witchykitty---what a great idea for those cool stickers!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

kloey74 said:


> Witchykitty---what a great idea for those cool stickers!


Thanks! They are super cool stickers...they are thick, not paper thin, so I thought they'd be neat to use as a decoration. I was glad they came off of the box easily.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great teaser, WitchyKitty. Love the mortar and pestle and owl is very unique.


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

I have been reaped by WitchyKitty! I love everything!

The box decorated with dragons all over








A beautiful candelabra








Napkins for my party (yes, I love the design, thank you!)








A beautiful hand carved oak wand








A framed picture of the Sanderson sisters 








A metal lantern with a tea light








This next one made me giggle. I thought "Did she send me her leftovers?"








But inside were tiny hand sculpted brains for my bat brains jar! Thank you! They are perfect!








And to add to my potion bottle collection, I have dragon fire and eye of newt! They are so perfect I love them!














A stunning burgundy mask to go with my mask collection. I love all the cutouts!














A Hocus Pocus cauldron that I just can't get over! I adore it!








And a set of 4 monster silhouettes (Frank and Bride, Dracula, and Wolfman). They are hand painted and are too perfect! I can't wait to hang them!








And everything all together








I'm so thrilled with everything and I am grateful for all the thought and work that WitchyKitty put into my gifts!
Thank you so much, WitchyKitty!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

You are so, very welcome, Phantasm!! I am thrilled that you love everything...and super glad it all made it in one piece! (Don't forget to take the packing bubble wrap out of your "Eye of Newt" jar before displaying!!) 
I seriously looked all over for some mini plastic brains...you'd think someone, somewhere, would sell them! I gave up and decided to just sculpt and paint you some, lol. I hope they will work for your jar. Lol, I had that little chinese take out box and thought it would be funny to put the brains in there. "braaaaiiinnnnnssss" Imagine how much I giggled as I was "baking" those mini brains on a cookie sheet in my oven, hahaha! 
Enjoy your gifts, darlin', you were a fun Victim to have!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Great reap Phantasm! I love it all.  And who wouldn't love a reaper that goes to all the trouble of baking brains.


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

That is seriously a great haul! I love it all!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Phantastic reap Phantasm! The silhouettes are killer and that mask is beautiful! Great collection of gifts WitchKitty.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Fantastic reap Phantasm! Amazing job Witchy kitty! That was all really cool stuff! How fun!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, wonderful things there! I love so much about it, but the Sanderson sisters portrait, cauldron, and the wand make my heart flip flop


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow, great teaser!!WitchyKitty!!! And you did a fabulous job with the reaper too, like I knew you would!
Phantasm, love your reaping!!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> You are so, very welcome, Phantasm!! I am thrilled that you love everything...and super glad it all made it in one piece! (Don't forget to take the packing bubble wrap out of your "Eye of Newt" jar before displaying!!)
> I seriously looked all over for some mini plastic brains...you'd think someone, somewhere, would sell them! I gave up and decided to just sculpt and paint you some, lol. I hope they will work for your jar. Lol, I had that little chinese take out box and thought it would be funny to put the brains in there. "braaaaiiinnnnnssss" Imagine how much I giggled as I was "baking" those mini brains on a cookie sheet in my oven, hahaha!
> Enjoy your gifts, darlin', you were a fun Victim to have!


WitchyKitty those brains are so cute you should sell them on Etsy!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

OKay.... MORE PICTURES! I enjoy seeing what you guys got for Halloween. It's makes my day and makes me drool too. Keep the pictures coming and Happy Haunting!!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

I WAS TEASED TODAY! 

I do absolutely LOVE this printout! My reaper knows I love horror
And especially with such a classic horror icon as Vincent Price.
Plus, the theme of the movie corresponds to my costume a bit!

Sly reaper, you! I'm looking for a frame asap!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Also, somebody should be getting reaped today...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

That's a wonderful teaser Kenneth!


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

By pumpkins light and shadows gone unseen-
I watch you with sickening glee-
My cloak whispers screams as my scythe cuts the wind-
The clock is ticking and your hour draws near-
Your heart is growing anxious and your hands they begin to shake-
Remember my dear victim, all good things to those that wait.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

pumpkinprincess, not only did you make a haul, but the outside of the box is outstanding.
phantasm, nice card and very cute necklace.
moonwitchkitty, sweet box, nice gift. I want that skeleton.
amy, nice postcard. two sweet nice gifts.
witchy kitty, nice nice nice.
phantasm, I'm in love with your gifts. I want them. hey reap, some sweet ideas. hint hint.
Kenneth, that is pretty.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

My dear victim, I have a picture for you!








Muahahahaha!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I was teased!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lady goats, how sweet, or cruel is that. lol.
kloey, your little pumpkin guy is adorable. nice card. 

who's next?


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

kloey74 said:


> I was teased!!!!
> View attachment 253438
> View attachment 253439
> View attachment 253440


Oh I love the crocheted pumpkin! Great teaser! 



LadyGoats said:


> My dear victim, I have a picture for you!
> View attachment 253400
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Kenneth, that is awesome!!

A little bit scary, cool teaser. Now we all are anticipating you are our Reaper. 

I love this Forum!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Came home from my wonderful weekend to this -- my goodness I have a generous reaper. I am posting two pictures so you can see how the picture changes. I have never seen this bridal one before - so perfect for this year!! I love the candles and spider but I adore the tombstone chairs for my spookytown. What a perfect way to end the weekend. My reaper chose such perfect and thoughful things for me. I am so grateful. Still no reveal of who my reaper is - the suspense is killing me!


 Love the frame and the photo inside.



Phantasm said:


> I have been reaped by WitchyKitty! I love everything!
> 
> The box decorated with dragons all over
> 
> ...


 Witchykitty, I love that wand, great job, and Iove your potion bottles. I need some charms like that for mine. I bet you had a hard time parting with those monster paintings. They are great.



moonwitchkitty said:


> Pumpkin princess I loved everything! thank you so much! you out did yourself!


 I read the comment about the gypsy scarf. Is that a dress and the scarf next to each other? I've been looking at it as one thing. LOL. Very nice.


I've been looking at all the photos, and everyone has done a fabulous job on the gifts this go around. I have a set of those purpule glasses with the spiderwebs on them too. they are very beautiful.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

no more pictures yet??


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

I was Reaped today!! Will post pictures in a bit. I have never been reaped so early so the mailman caught me off guard lol! LOVE everything my thoughtful reaper sent!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Phantasm, I love the monster silhouettes! What a nice reap. Many fun items!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, some great stuff here.I somehow missed some right in the middle of this page. Love that crocheted pumpkin.

And there are more photos on the way!!! Yay!!!!

I had big plastic envelope package in the mail today and my heart went flip flop then I realized that it is the Four Leaf Clover fortune tellers that I ordered to give out to TOTers. LOL


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I am a very lucky Victim! I received a second teaser. Sorry Reaper it took me awhile to post. I had to retrieve it from the post office but couldn't until Friday since I kept getting off too late. 
I love the finger lights! I have never seen anything like it. I am thinking I might be hiding in the bushes this year on Halloween with my spooky finger lights. 
Thank you Reaper! I am so excited to see what is next!


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

I received a fantastic teaser from our reaper this week. We have lots of bottles we saved from a bottle drive for my daughters soccer team this summer so these will work nicely.

Thanks Reaper!!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Ooohhh! I'm gonna get it! Just got home from work and this letter arrived


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Sorry it's sideways. It's in this cool ransom note font, it says "I saw in one of your Halloween Forum posts that you love to stalk your Secret Reaper victim & tease them.....so get ready for a taste of your own medicine! I have poured over your profile, as well as your likes and dislikes list and can't wait to start shopping for you! I see by your list that you LOVE the color red, are really into anything and everything gore, and chant wait to get boxes and boxes of fake spider webs to decorate your yard with! Muhuhaha haha ha ha ha (insert evil laugh here) Happy haunting and brace yourself for your reaper box.....it very well might just be an actual box of live spiders! ( I would open it carefully if I were you!)

Wow! I've checked the front porch 3 times already for my package because I'm so excited & scared! It's only 10pm right now, it might still get here tonight right?? Thanks already reaper! WOW!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

And I forgot to mention, OH NO! Reaper, you mixed up my likes and dislikes list, now I'll get things I didn't want.... Oh no! Fret Fret worry! Woe is me! What a tease you are reaper! This is so fun!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I love the reaping time of year... Everyone's treats and trinkets are awesome!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

OH MY GOODNESS!!! That rat skeleton. Oh oh oh! I need one of theese! 




moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 252792
> I'Ve been reaped
> View attachment 252793
> 
> ...


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Just got home after a weekend trip and I have been reaped!!!!! I'll have some pictures to follow!


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow those are some great teasers! Thanks everyone for sharing and keep those pics a comin!


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

I was reaped by Hostesswiththe mostess! Love everything she picked out for me. ! 









Cute card!








Love Primitive and Hocus Pocus is my favorite Halloween movie








A cute ghost, yard stake , pumpkin votive holder (which reminds me of Halloweentown) and the banana walnut bread candle that smells incredible !








Adorable witch tea towel and a Lock , Shock and Barrel ornament that I just adore!

Thank you so much!!! I have never been reaped so soon. I'm still finishing up my reapee's gifts so sort of felt guilty about opening it but just couldn't wait lol!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Great gifts! That towel is too cute and I love the spell sign!


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

Kymmm said:


> Great gifts! That towel is too cute and I love the spell sign!


I'm with you! Spell sign is great!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Love the witches towel, and the sign, well, I love it all... Are you sure that it went to the right address?? LOL!!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

The Lock, Shock and Barrel ornament is adorable. Great reap!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice reaping gifts! Love the tea towel too and the ghost!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Here are some pictures of what I found in my mail box!! Thank you reaper who ever you are!








great little box that will be so much fun to work into a new prop.







I have been wanting one of these little toad skeletons since someone first posted a picture here and seeing what everyone had done with them...I'm so happy to see this in the box!!







and a cryptic little tease from my reaper...now to start the reaper stalking!







yet more intriguing clues... I'm going to find you reaper!

Thank you for the wonderful new items!!!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

purpleferrets3, it was so much fun having you as my victim! I loved shopping for you  Glad you like everything!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

a_granger said:


> Here are some pictures of what I found in my mail box!! Thank you reaper who ever you are!
> 
> View attachment 254038
> 
> ...


Love the little card someone took a lot of time to write the witches alphabet and correctly  cool teaser !!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Once again, I'm behind on some great reaps and teasers. I can't wait to see more!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great reap, purpleferrets3!! It's all great. I like the witchy towel, and the primitive pumpkin with the witch hat is super cute, too!!

a-granger, wonderful, fun teaser! (I have already decoded it, lol.)


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Very interesting teaser, a_granger!! That is awesome!


----------



## seelie8504 (Oct 15, 2008)

Let me give a bit of background before I post what I received today...

I'm home from work due to a death in the family. I needed some time alone to reflect. I have been looking through old photos and it's been a pretty sad day. 

I opened up my front door to let in some sun for my kitties to run around in (one of their favorite activities) and found I'd received a package. Here's what was inside:























So amazing already! Thanks so much to my Secret Reaper - you've really made my day. <3


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Seelie, you have my deepest sympathies. So very sorry for your loss....


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Seelie, I am so, very sorry for your loss...sending hugs. Your gift is lovely...I adore the kitty/pumpkin box and the spider inside.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

seelie8504 said:


> Let me give a bit of background before I post what I received today...
> 
> I'm home from work due to a death in the family. I needed some time alone to reflect. I have been looking through old photos and it's been a pretty sad day.
> 
> ...


I'm very sorry for your loss, as well. I'm glad to see that this picked you up a little!

I love the paper that this was wrapped in. I have a little of that myself, from a SR gift that I received, once upon a time.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Love all these reapings and teasings. Great job everyone! 

Seelie I'm sorry for your loss! I'm glad you got a nice surprise! Love that box.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Seelie, I'm sorry  But what great timing! Excited to see what's in store for ya. xoxo


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

How amazing you opened up your home for some sunshine and there was a little package of love. Sounds like it was perfect timing. 
So sorry for your loss!



seelie8504 said:


> Let me give a bit of background before I post what I received today...
> 
> I'm home from work due to a death in the family. I needed some time alone to reflect. I have been looking through old photos and it's been a pretty sad day.
> 
> ...


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Very sorry for your loss seelie. What perfect timing, very nice box and spider!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Seelie, so sorry for your loss, its nice to know someone is thinking of you at times like these!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I've been teased again! The packaging made me giggle.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hahaha...the packaging is cute! So is the pumpkin inside!


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

I got my first tease from my SR today, apparently one of you weirdos is watching me, rofl


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Love all the gifts... ESPECIALLY the one that was waiting for me when I got home today!!! The card cracked me up and I can't wait to listen to all the CD's! I got one for every occasion! Thank you Secret Reaper!! You made my day!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

LOL!! That packaging made me laugh too!! And the pumpkin is adorable! 

Great card, holy sheet!!LOL!!

Kymmm, how cool to get the cd's!!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I'm shipping on Thurs! Can't wait to get this finished, having fun with this one.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Seelie, I love those book boxes and that one is extra cute, should go with your kitties very well ! and it was wrapped so beautifully too !!
Glad you had a moment of happiness in your trying day. Wishing you the best.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

So sorry for your loss, Seelie. Hugs and prayers sent!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

So sorry, seelie. It is nice that you had a little day brightener, though.

Great teasers and cards everyone.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I've been reaped!  Thank you so much Kab for the wonderful things!

I came home from work today to find this awesome box on my porch - even hubby got all excited when he saw the reaper signage! 

The pic of the jack-o-lantern doesn't do it justice - it's bigger than both my hands, and it has a stand in the back to perch up on a shelf. It's wooden and adorable!

I didn't have any Halloween kitchen utensils, and now I know what I was missing! The details on the handle are amazing - and it came with a hand-written recipe for pumpkin bread! I can't wait to try it!

This little witch is so cute and retro-ish (is that a word? it is now!) She's going to look adorable in my kitchen, methinks....

And look at this cute little cat for my Halloween tree! Love it!

And a Beistle!! My very first! Oh, I love it! *swoon*

Thank you so much again Kab! I love everything & it will all make my home decorating that much more special!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I wanted to also post pics of the cartoons that were stuck all over my reaper box - they were a hoot!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great reap, Kmeyer! Love the kitty ornament and the pumpkin bread recipe with the Halloween scraper utensil is super cute! The comics all over the box are awesome...and a Beistle is always awesome.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Awww, that's such a fun reap! I'm so happy for your new Halloween kitchen utensil experience. Seriously! And what a cool idea to include a recipe. 
Love the pumpkin and the ornaments, and LOVE the cartoons! 

How FUN!


----------



## Haunted Higleys (Sep 2, 2014)

Those are beautiful! Congratulations on the upcoming wedding!!!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

EYE got a fabulous surprise in my mailbox today --







Thank you Reaper! EYE am soooo excited! EYE can't wait!


----------



## seelie8504 (Oct 15, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your comments and thoughts - very much appreciated. You're all so kind! <3 I love this community and how thoughtful everyone is. Feeling the love!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Need to get these beasties in their box!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Those cartoons made me laugh out loud! "Nevermind" was the best!



kmeyer1313 said:


> I wanted to also post pics of the cartoons that were stuck all over my reaper box - they were a hoot!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

???......


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

???.....


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

It's a rat!!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Got a cute teaser today !! I love his dead little heart ! Couldn't have come on a better day, I was stressing waiting pathology results for my dad and then this guy arrived and made me smile. I love him Reaper , thank you so much !!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh how fun! The mouse trap cracks me up. He's (she's?) surprisingly cute. Aww!

Another reaper with perfect timing. Man, you guys are goooood!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Isn't he cute? Seriously made me smile so huge, couldn't wipe it off my face lol I love the trap. It's been a hard stressful day, I was literally near tears and then this guy shows up, perfect timing indeed !


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Isn't he cute? Seriously made me smile so huge, couldn't wipe it off my face lol I love the trap. It's been a hard stressful day, I was literally near tears and then this guy shows up, perfect timing indeed !


I'm sorry you're having a stressful day  

I don't have any words of comfort or wisdom.. But I do hope the results are as good as they can possibly be, and that your day gets better!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Cute teaser! I hope he gets good test results, too! Sending positive energy!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Victim, something is coming your way!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

If it's for me, I already love the bat sticker!! 

If it's not for me...well, I still love the bat sticker, hahaha!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Such a fantastic reap Phantasm!! So many great things but I especially LOVE those monster silhouettes. Excellent job Witchy Kitty!


Phantasm said:


> I have been reaped by WitchyKitty! I love everything!
> 
> The box decorated with dragons all over
> View attachment 253271
> ...


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

So many beautiful, creative and fantastic reaps and teasers. The talent and creativity are something to behold! My package (which I am crossing all my fingers and toes that my victim likes) was shipped yesterday and should arrive tomorrow.....your time draws very near my victim!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Love the box decorations, Witchful Thinking!!!!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Witchful Thinking said:


> So many beautiful, creative and fantastic reaps and teasers. The talent and creativity are something to behold! My package (which I am crossing all my fingers and toes that my victim likes) was shipped yesterday and should arrive tomorrow.....your time draws very near my victim!
> 
> 
> View attachment 254394
> ...


WOW! That box looks really big! Cute cutouts, where did you find them?


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Lots of great teasers & reaps so far!! 


MORE PICS PLEASE!!!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

That box is mine, mine mine!!! I will sit by my window until it is delivered..


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Can't wait to see who gets reaped today! I am on the search for a box.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Witchful Thinking said:


> I got home from work and noticed a box sitting on the table...I asked my fiancé what it was and he said he assumed it was something I ordered for the wedding. I couldn't remember ordering anything but I figured he was right and wandered over to open it....then I noticed the Halloween sticker on the side...the adrenaline started flowing....and another on the top. Could it be??? Could I have been REAPED??? I started dancing around saying "I think I was reaped!!" He didn't believe me. He is used to me stalking the UPS man and calling him every day since he beats me home from work to see if there was a package but never this early in reaper season!! I carefully opened the box...more wonderful Halloween stickers. And then the thoughtful note from my reaper and the beautiful wine glasses. Really the picture does not do them justice.
> 
> Thank you reaper for such a thoughtful and generous gift. We will enjoy them for years to come and they will remind us of this special year. I bet Spookerstar and I will get some use out of them on our crafting weekends too! I looked all through the box and did not see a hint of who you are -- I hope you will reveal yourself so I can thank you personally and give you credit for such a nice reap!
> 
> View attachment 250915


How wonderful! I love the glasses. Congratulations to you both on the upcoming wedding!! <3


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I know, it's not the same as a tease received in the mail, but here's a tease...or two...for my victim, anyway!

"What's this? What's this?" (sing it with me!) 

This is just a portion, mind you. The other items are a little too obvious. The super glue is in there because there is some assembly required.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Like I said I'm searching for that perfect size box! LOL


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks Spookerstar - I got them at my favorite non-Halloween themed place to shop. Amazon 



Spookerstar said:


> WOW! That box looks really big! Cute cutouts, where did you find them?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

beautifulnightmare said:


> View attachment 254542
> 
> Like I said I'm searching for that perfect size box! LOL


Are you sending me a KITTY!!!!!?????


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

beautifulnightmare said:


> View attachment 254542
> 
> Like I said I'm searching for that perfect size box! LOL


Oh my gosh, if you send me a cat, DH couldn't say no since I wouldn't have gotten it myself! Send that cat my way! My house needs a kitty again! 

For background - I came with 2 cats when I met DH. He's allergic but learned to love them. After they both passed away (years later, and 2 years apart), he asked that we not have a cat again due to his allergies. I said I couldn't promise to never want a cat again, but that I would promise never to bring one home without talking to him first. 

So if a Reaper sends me a cat, I get a cat & still get to keep my promise! LOL!


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

I would like the kitty! Only problem is I don't think the three I have would! LOL!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

whisper said:


> I would like the kitty! Only problem is I don't think the three I have would! LOL!


My four...and my husband...probably wouldn't, either, lol.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I... Am not a cat person (tar and feather me!)... And we have two, so please... No cats for me!


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

My victim's package awaits on her front porch 
After 2 teasers it was time for the reveal


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Ha Ha Ha!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

This will arrive within the week! 
Mwahahahahaha!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

IshWitch said:


> This will arrive within the week!
> Mwahahahahaha!
> View attachment 254612


Are you sending me underwear?!?! I hope it's, at least, Halloween underwear!! (Size Small)


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

Hey victim, check the front door


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I was reaped today!!!!  

My Secret Reaper was/is Witchful Thinking and Oh.My.Great.Pumpkin did she manage to hit the mark 100%. I felt so special opening everything and to find that time was taken to make items made it even more special <3 Thank-you so very much!! Hopefully I can now attach photos correctly


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Oooh, I love the bats on the mirror idea. I may need to borrow that method! I love the jeweled crow on the jewelry box mirror, too!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great reap, Miss Hallows Eve! Very nice crafted items, for sure! The bat mirror is a neat idea! Love that orange bat dish, too!


----------



## TheeVenefica (Aug 14, 2014)

Went to leave for school today and found that I had been Reaped. Miss Hallows Eve, you nailed it. Couldn't have asked for a better Reaping.




































Have to say I love my Jack and Sally, and my Ravens blood bottle. Thank you!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh ! I love the Jack and Sally pocket Pops !! i collect pops and the little ones are so cute. I have to look for these.

Everyone's reaps are great.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Miss Hallows Eve said:


> I was reaped today!!!!
> 
> My Secret Reaper was/is Witchful Thinking and Oh.My.Great.Pumpkin did she manage to hit the mark 100%. I felt so special opening everything and to find that time was taken to make items made it even more special <3 Thank-you so very much!! Hopefully I can now attach photos correctly
> View attachment 254637
> ...


Holy smokes! I can't even take it all in! The hand crafted items are amazing. Love the ghost. The jewelry box is the best. I was there when she made that and loved it. 
Is that a skull plate from Home Goods? Those are rare if you follow the HG thread. 
I really love the Mercury skull lights and the creepy doll!
Nice Reap!! 
Awesome job Witchful Thinking!


----------



## fenixcelt (Mar 13, 2013)

Got my reaping today as well. Love my new toys....
Anticipation







It's kinda like birthday, which I tend to get halloween props for that as well







Been wanting to get this, just haven't made it that far. will fit great in my new library







Have these little guys hiding all over the haunt. He will fit in great.








Thanks you very much to my reaper.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

TheeVenefica said:


> Went to leave for school today and found that I had been Reaped. Miss Hallows Eve, you nailed it. Couldn't have asked for a better Reaping.
> 
> Have to say I love my Jack and Sally, and my Ravens blood bottle. Thank you!


I am very happy you liked everything!  I had fun doing this for the 1st time. Thank-you for posting photos


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

What a day!! Here I was worrying all day thinking I hope my victim likes their reap and I hope it got there ok. (So glad you did like it Miss Hallows Eve- had so much fun crafting and shopping for you!) So I was extra shocked and totally stunned when I came in the door tonight to find another package from my reaper. Are you thinking...did she say another package? YES!! That makes two incredible teasers and a fantastic reap! Thank you so much Barbie K for such a generous and thoughtful reap. You made this years reaper extra special with all the care you put into selecting wedding related items. I can't find the words to express how very grateful I am.

Here is what I got tonight for my reap:








The drinkware is perfect for our spooky Halloween fun/crafting/build weekends and will be put to good use.







This gorgeous box and note made me burst into tears of happiness. Extremely thoughtful. Thank you!








I wanted to post my teasers again in case you missed it when I put them up before so you can see the full reap!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

After a not so great day... A pricey visit to the Vet and even PRICIER medication for the old gal had a box waiting for us with ghost tape on it in the mailbox. 
Have we been reaped???









Looks like we got ourselves a book from our secret reaper








Thanks to our reaper.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I went to bed last night and no new reaps were posted. Work up this morning and FIVE new reaps with pictures are on the thread!! You peeps really are creatures of the night! 

Fantastic reaps everyone!!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow! How special that memory book will be. Your Reaper hit it out of the park!
Well done Barbie K!



Witchful Thinking said:


> What a day!! Here I was worrying all day thinking I hope my victim likes their reap and I hope it got there ok. (So glad you did like it Miss Hallows Eve- had so much fun crafting and shopping for you!) So I was extra shocked and totally stunned when I came in the door tonight to find another package from my reaper. Are you thinking...did she say another package? YES!! That makes two incredible teasers and a fantastic reap! Thank you so much Barbie K for such a generous and thoughtful reap. You made this years reaper extra special with all the care you put into selecting wedding related items. I can't find the words to express how very grateful I am.
> 
> Here is what I got tonight for my reap:
> 
> ...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Wow!! Soooo many great reaps last night, lol!!

Miss Hallows Eve, I already commented on your reap, but I just now saw you also got Mercury Glass Skull lights...love those!

Stinkerbell n Frog...I hope your baby that had to go to the vet will be okay!!! Love the Halloween book you received, too!!

Witchful Thinking, two teasers and a reap? Lucky! Your total reaping was so, very thoughtful!!

fenixcelt, great reap! Love the Ghost Writing book!!

Thee Venefica, Awesome reap! Love the towel, Jack and Sally dolls and the Halloween socks!

I hope i didn't miss anyone, lol, there were so many pics to look at!


I can't wait to see more pics of more reaps!!!


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

I got another teaser card in the mail yesterday! It totally made my day!! Thank you so much my Reaper!!!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Nice Reapings all! I am always taken aback by the thoughtfulness that goes into this wonderful gift exchange!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Miss Hallows Eve said:


> I was reaped today!!!!
> 
> My Secret Reaper was/is Witchful Thinking and Oh.My.Great.Pumpkin did she manage to hit the mark 100%. I felt so special opening everything and to find that time was taken to make items made it even more special <3 Thank-you so very much!! Hopefully I can now attach photos correctly


That is all so cool and I especially love the crate!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Oh ! I love the Jack and Sally pocket Pops !! i collect pops and the little ones are so cute. I have to look for these.
> 
> Everyone's reaps are great.


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

What fantastic reaps so far!!!  Loving these pictures!


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

Witchful Thinking so glad that you liked everything. It was fun shopping for you 

Thanks to Bethene for putting this together. I really enjoyed participating in this for my first time. Will certainly do this again next year.

So far I can say that I have liked everything that I have seen (thanks to everyone for taking the time to share photos). We are all lucky to be victims and reapers.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I agree! There have been some amazing things delivered to Victims. I think it is going to continue. There are still a lot of Reapings to come!


Barbie K said:


> Witchful Thinking so glad that you liked everything. It was fun shopping for you
> 
> Thanks to Bethene for putting this together. I really enjoyed participating in this for my first time. Will certainly do this again next year.
> 
> So far I can say that I have liked everything that I have seen (thanks to everyone for taking the time to share photos). We are all lucky to be victims and reapers.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Yay more pictures... more awesome gifts. Now... sadly... I need more pictures.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

I rec'd the most amazing Secret Reaper package this afternoon from lisa48317!!!

My theme this year is Primal Fears and Phobias. One of the scenes will be a child's room that captures numerous childhood fears like the Bogeyman and the Monsters Under the Bed. I have always been creeped out by dolls so I listed it on my likes list. My Secret Reaper delivered beyond my childhood nightmares. Four exquisitely detailed, costumed and haunting dolls. I don't know if she bought them - they have a wonderful vintage look. Or if she made them - in which case she is supremely talented. No matter, they will be featured in my child's room at my haunt. 

THANK YOU, LISA!!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

UPS SAYS PACKAGE WAS DELIVERED !!!! hope my victim likes what i sent them


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

moonwitchkitty said:


> UPS SAYS PACKAGE WAS DELIVERED !!!! hope my victim likes what i sent them


Hopefully they will post pictures tonight!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

UPS tracker said my victim got the package yesterday.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

moonwitchkitty said:


> UPS SAYS PACKAGE WAS DELIVERED !!!! hope my victim likes what i sent them


I am sure they will. All the reaps have been fantastic. I went shopping after work and meant to swing by my house first before going to the gas station to get online. Was hungry so I forgot. If I was reaped today, I won't know it for a few hours yet.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Wow!! so many great reaping so far! LOVE all pictures and how generous all the reapers are! I have a few more things to put together to fill my box and then dear victim it's time to sit back and wait. Muahhaaahaaa!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Those dolls will definitely work for a creepy children's room/fears theme, Palladino! The face on the one with the short hair and green jacket...creepy...


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Our package will be going out on Monday morning! We're so excited for him/her to receive it! 
I may post a teaser pic this weekend just for my victim. 

Such fantastic reaps! We can't wait to get ours!


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> Those dolls will definitely work for a creepy children's room/fears theme, Palladino! The face on the one with the short hair and green jacket...creepy...


The really creepy thing is that one of them resembles me! If I were a creepy doll. Lol.


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

I traveled out of town this week for a business trip and told my husband to be on the lookout just in case my reaper delivered. He never said anything but I come home tonight to a giant box! I asked if that was my reaper box and he said it came in 2 days but didn't want me to stress about it while I was away! It's been here for 2 days!!! 

Kloey74 you are so wonderful! I have no words. Thank you thank you thank you!

I love all the handmade items. They are so unique and special. I love the frames. And the wreath. And the painting!!! And just all of it!! It's perfect. Thank you!


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Halloweeeiner said:


> I got my first tease from my SR today, apparently one of you weirdos is watching me, rofl
> View attachment 254201


Am I the only one that keeps giggling at this?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Wonderful reap SpookyBlackKat, the wreath is gorgeous, love the candlesticks, and the pumpkin your adorable little pumpkin is holding is cool!!


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

I literally fell asleep while posting last night so I'm glad I didn't accidentally share the wrong photos! lol oops. Never post while sleepy. 

I had to share before I went to bed but now that I'm awake I can fully say that every item in my box was beautiful and thoughtful. My son loved the little black pumpkin pail and was so tickled there was something in the box for him! I cannot believe the amount of time but into each craft and I love that kloey74 made so many of these things. The wreath--I love! It's on the fireplace mantle with the flower arrangement. The skeleton and tombstone frames will likely go on the mantle as well, I keep moving them around. 

I think my black cat painting is adorable. I'm so tickled that my name was incorporated into a gift! I love when that happens!!! 

I cannot say thank you enough. You truly made my season!!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

You are so very welcome! This is what the candlestick will look like when reattached (I bought wooden pieces and made my own candlestick). The pumpkin can sit on too.


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

That's fabulous!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great reap, SpookyBlackKat!! The wreath is awesome, and the kitty painting too perfect! Love the tall candlestick with the pumpkin on top!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm trying to patiently wait for the plastic pumpkin pails to come out at stores so I can paint one for me too. I've already made the candlestick holder for it! &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Okay, I finally caught up and have no words. Everyones reaps are FABULOUS! Reapers are really steppin' up their game this year. LOVE IT!


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> Great reap, SpookyBlackKat!! The wreath is awesome, and the kitty painting too perfect! Love the tall candlestick with the pumpkin on top!




I think the pumpkin is great! I hate that it broke but it's easily fixable. Whomever handled the box spared no TLC with it!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

My turn thanks to the wonderful Queen of Spades. Sadly some of her gifts will never be seen again because my daughter ran off with as much as she could carry since I was told that her doll houses needed decorations. LOL














She immediately claimed the candy and couldn't wait to try on the teeth!







So many crafty things!!!







I've lost custody of the snowman pumpkin too. LOL. I was super excited about the autism ribbon since my son has Asperger's so I was going to buy some to make a lanyard to use for Autism Awareness month!!!!














I have plans for witch sign







I just started a new painting and needed some small brushes. 







The wreath with the other sign is now hanging on her door (the spider will have to used for something else because she loathes them!!








Thank you soooo much. Now I have to go light my wonderful smelling pumpkin candle.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Terrific reap, Kloey! That little pumpkin man is adorable!!!!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

There are so disturbing! Great reap!


Palladino said:


> I rec'd the most amazing Secret Reaper package this afternoon from lisa48317!!!
> 
> My theme this year is Primal Fears and Phobias. One of the scenes will be a child's room that captures numerous childhood fears like the Bogeyman and the Monsters Under the Bed. I have always been creeped out by dolls so I listed it on my likes list. My Secret Reaper delivered beyond my childhood nightmares. Four exquisitely detailed, costumed and haunting dolls. I don't know if she bought them - they have a wonderful vintage look. Or if she made them - in which case she is supremely talented. No matter, they will be featured in my child's room at my haunt.
> 
> THANK YOU, LISA!!!!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

*Mother of all Reaps*

This morning I get a text from my neighbor Lady Arsenic telling me that I had been reaped! She was outside gardening and the UPS driver pulls up in the middle between our houses. She was watching him carefully wondering if the box was headed her way.

I am so glad the box was for me because it is amazing!!

Does anyone know how to upload photos from their iPad without them turning on their side? When I look at them in the attachment they are fine then preview and changed.

Guess I have to save to the computer, rotate them and then load.
For those not wishing to wait I created an album on my profile page. 
Back with more reaping photos soon!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Spookerstar, your stuff is amazing!! I won't spoil anything, I'll wait until some pictures are posted, but wow! It all looks professionally made! GREAT JOB Reaper! (I'm so jealous! Can't wait for my box!)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I checked out Spookerstar's photos in the album...I won't spoil it for anyone else, either, so I won't give details, but it's amazing! Very, very nice items, for sure!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Well Spookerstar, you should be really glad I don't live in your neighborhood. I would have enticed Lady Arsenic with a fake reaper package and then ran down the street with yours! It's all awesome!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Spookerstar said:


> This morning I get a text from my neighbor Lady Arsenic telling me that I had been reaped! She was outside gardening and the UPS driver pulls up in the middle between our houses. She was watching him carefully wondering if the box was headed her way.
> 
> I am so glad the box was for me because it is amazing!!
> 
> ...


whoa....wait. You live next door to a fellow forum member???? OMG...how LUCKY!!! I would LOVE to have a fellow haunter in my neighborhood!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Spookerstar said:


> This morning I get a text from my neighbor Lady Arsenic telling me that I had been reaped! She was outside gardening and the UPS driver pulls up in the middle between our houses. She was watching him carefully wondering if the box was headed her way.
> 
> I am so glad the box was for me because it is amazing!!
> 
> ...


oh, wow!!! GREAT stuff...can i have the 'grow your own brain' for my husband who is NOT my favorite person today????


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Haaaa!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Spookerstar, you are sooooo very welcome! Thanks for the compliments all!! I had a lot of fun putting everything together and was surprisingly pleased with most of it. lol I also had a little help from fellow haunters finding certain items. (You know who you are!)
I hope you have a hauntingly wonderful Halloween season!!


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

Wowsers! So many great things! Everyone has done an amazing job. I can't wait to get my box


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I think you have amazing connections on this forum!


Kymmm said:


> Spookerstar, you are sooooo very welcome! Thanks for the compliments all!! I had a lot of fun putting everything together and was surprisingly pleased with most of it. lol I also had a little help from fellow haunters finding certain items. (You know who you are!)
> I hope you have a hauntingly wonderful Halloween season!!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Ok! Let me try this one again. Why don't I own a teenager. That would make this so much easier

Kymmm stalked me we well! We enjoy throwing parties and my husband is a chef so she gave us kitchen things...Oven mit and cake molds. 
I love all things witchy. She made me this wonderful potion bottle with the tiniest wishbone ever. Is that from a bird? There was a changing photo in a beautiful spooky frame (my close up photo came out blury), spider lights (outdoor theme this year is arachnophobia), a kit to grow a brain (could have used an extra brain today to load photos), beautifully painted coffin, cutest little black raven skeleton, and a special treat for our kitties Miki and Mini. Mini was so excited for her toy she made it difficult to take photos.

Next was a beautiful recipe box. Last year when I saw that on the forum I went nuts. Just the other day I tried to find the photo of that but couldn't.
Check out this amazing spell book and wand. The book is even named Twisted!
And the item that made me cry...literally burst into tears...my very own Vampire Slayer Kit! It is so beautiful! None of the photos do it justice but everything is artfully crafted and the box is specially fitted around each item. 

Kymmm you mad my day... and my Halloween. Super job! I cant thank you enough. Oh and by the way you said if I don't like something to pass it along to someone else...someone would have to pry everything from my fingers


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I am lucky to have several Haunters in my family as well. One of my nieces is Witchful Thinking and one is Graveyard Queen. My husband is Creeping Shadow who had to join this year after watching all of us had the fun. 
Wish more of my family and friends would join up


wickedwillingwench said:


> whoa....wait. You live next door to a fellow forum member???? OMG...how LUCKY!!! I would LOVE to have a fellow haunter in my neighborhood!!!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Kloey74 that is the cutest pumpkin! Great Reap!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

wickedwillingwench said:


> whoa....wait. You live next door to a fellow forum member???? OMG...how LUCKY!!! I would LOVE to have a fellow haunter in my neighborhood!!!


That is the first thing I thought !! I would love to have someone nearby to talk and shop Halloween with !


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Palladino, that kid in the green jacket makes me laugh!! (Hope thats not the one you look like, if it is I'm not laughing at you) he looks like he's scared of something too. Especially the group photo. Maybe he's scared of the girl in front of him. Love it!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

LizzyBordan & wickedwillingwench you guys made me laugh! I love the forum, and it is great to have neighbors with the same interest. We collaborate on outdoor decorations & talk Halloween all year long. If the house next door to me goes up for sale, I hope one of you from the forum moves in, then we can cover more ground with the decorations. Spookerstar & Creeping Shadows family are fun wonderful people too! Ok enough mushy stuff, who has more pictures? Or funny comments?


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

What a fantastic reap Spookerstar! Love, love, love the spell book, slayer kit and recipe box. Amazing crafting Kymmm!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Tannasgach, thank you  Spookerstar, yes the wishbone is from a chicken we had for dinner.. lol Cleaning those bones is a STINKY process! At least it was the way I did it! :/ I didn't mean to make you cry but I must admit it brought a smile to my face when I read that I did! I couldn't find a rosary so offmymeds sent one to me and saki.girl sent the bottles so I could make labels and corks for them! Thanks ladies!! 
Okay... more pics people!! I want to see more Reapings!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Rabies???!! My reaper is sending me RABIES?? Can you do that? ? Is that a thing now?


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Getting all my projects finished! Hoping to get it out Tuesday!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

It says " You think I'm not paying attention to the Halloween Forum don't you? I read your post on there.... the post where you shared my letter to you, and woeried in the next post that I had misunderstood your list of likes and dislikes.... you said I was confused. You said I had the list backwards and you don't like Gore or the color red, or those bags of instant spider webs. Ahh, you poor mere mortal. I am a REAPER which means I know what's really going on. Patience young one. I would be far less worried about is on (and not on)your list of likes and dislikes and far more worried about what you might (or might nnot be)in the next letter (or package) I send you. Which reminds me....how are you on all your shots? Specifically rabies? Inquiring minds want to know..... Always in death, your Reaper.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Wow! I'm kinda scared now. My Reaper sounds pretty serious. Check out all the blood spilled on my letter! It was all over the envelope too! Which had a different post mark this time, so Grimm (can I call you Grimm?) travels alot. Death would make that happen I guess. Am I up to date on my shots? I can't remember if I'm up to date on my taxes, let alone shots! Gosh, sick with rabies for Halloween, this changes my whole costume approach. I was going to be spider woman, to go with the arachniphobia theme if I could find something that doesn't fall off when I move or cough. (Seriously can someone make a Forever 41 store & sell costumes too? Thanks) Now I think I'll go as the plague, or red death. Reaper, you've got me on my toes! Your watching everything I do & post, & you move around so I won't see you coming. Well played!! I wait in silent fear & anticipation of this package! (Cringe!)


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, Kymmm, it was fantastic. Love that spell book and recipe box. You know me and witches!!!! But, the vampire kit is also very awesome.

Spookerstar you hit the lottery!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Lady Arsenic, it is like a soap opera for Haunters following your posts. lol Love it!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Spookerstar said:


> Ok! Let me try this one again. Why don't I own a teenager. That would make this so much easier
> 
> Kymmm stalked me we well! We enjoy throwing parties and my husband is a chef so she gave us kitchen things...Oven mit and cake molds.
> I love all things witchy. She made me this wonderful potion bottle with the tiniest wishbone ever. Is that from a bird? There was a changing photo in a beautiful spooky frame (my close up photo came out blury), spider lights (outdoor theme this year is arachnophobia), a kit to grow a brain (could have used an extra brain today to load photos), beautifully painted coffin, cutest little black raven skeleton, and a special treat for our kitties Miki and Mini. Mini was so excited for her toy she made it difficult to take photos.
> ...


WOW!! What a wonderful Reap!! I am loving it all  Thank-you so much for sharing photos!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

kloey74 said:


> My turn thanks to the wonderful Queen of Spades. Sadly some of her gifts will never be seen again because my daughter ran off with as much as she could carry since I was told that her doll houses needed decorations. LOL
> View attachment 255006
> 
> View attachment 255007
> ...


I love it! That little pumpkin is adorable  If I had a doll house, it would need Halloween decorations too! Great reap.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I love coming to this thread and seeing all the wonderful reaps and creativity in this forum!!! How fun


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Kymmm said:


> Tannasgach, thank you  Spookerstar, yes the wishbone is from a chicken we had for dinner.. lol Cleaning those bones is a STINKY process! At least it was the way I did it! :/ I didn't mean to make you cry but I must admit it brought a smile to my face when I read that I did! I couldn't find a rosary so offmymeds sent one to me and saki.girl sent the bottles so I could make labels and corks for them! Thanks ladies!!
> Okay... more pics people!! I want to see more Reapings!


I love it! A group effort!


----------



## Creeping Shadow (Aug 12, 2015)

Ready to ship tomorrow! Now to sit back and stalk the UPS man


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

My reaper is having a good time I think. I found two packages in the mailbox. 










All the packages have these countdown numbers on them. How fun is that? 









1 Spider and creepy cloth
2 Crocheted pumpkin
3 Charlie Brown Halloween ribbon (cute!)
4 Haunted Mysteries & Legends magazine
5 ?
6 ?
7 ?

My reaper has also sent along the jester cards pictured, but if those are a clue, I'm too dense to get it so far.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

great reaps so far for everyone! I'm amazed at how creative everyone is.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

great teasers, what fun, Amyml!!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Countdown numbers... I may have to steal that idea!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Haunted mysteries and legends magazine? Really? How cool! I never thought of seeking out Halloween related magazines. I may look into that. I shipped my victim's package today. Maybe they will eventually post something here?


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Mine also is going out tomorrow...Mine should reach my victim by Thursdayish..I hope they like it, I have a lot going on right now and really couldn't get my "mojo" on....


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Loving the countdown packages. That is a great way to keep up interest.

I am sorry to not be on her much. I have been plotting and will be shipping by Tuesday--late as usual but I think you will like it victim. You really threw me a few curves this year but it is coming together so soon, very soon this will be on the way.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Love the countdown and teasers!! Great idea!!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm having so much fun checking out everyone's reaps and teasers. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great reaps everyone. Can't wait to see what my reaper has fir me.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Shipped the box off to my Victim on Saturday!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Palladino said:


> I rec'd the most amazing Secret Reaper package this afternoon from lisa48317!!!
> 
> My theme this year is Primal Fears and Phobias. One of the scenes will be a child's room that captures numerous childhood fears like the Bogeyman and the Monsters Under the Bed. I have always been creeped out by dolls so I listed it on my likes list. My Secret Reaper delivered beyond my childhood nightmares. Four exquisitely detailed, costumed and haunting dolls. I don't know if she bought them - they have a wonderful vintage look. Or if she made them - in which case she is supremely talented. No matter, they will be featured in my child's room at my haunt.
> 
> THANK YOU, LISA!!!!


I'm so glad you like them! I actually started painting them for myself, but decided they didn't fit with my theme. So they've been in my garage for way too long and I was thrilled to pass them on to someone who could use them!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Shipped the box off to my Victim on Saturday!
> View attachment 255364


I like that rat, hope he is coming here!!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

I just received a card that said Happy Halloween and had no name on it. I'm guessing I received a teaser!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh my gosh, i am so far behind on this thread....okay, some catching up..
spookerstar, cute card, and hiding in the bushes, hey, an ideal gift. giggle
doto, those grow things are great. whoop whoop
lady arsenic, i hope you get it good. lol.
seelie, amazing gift. love the spider touch. although it gives me goosebumps..but still cool. 
amy, that's some packaging, and what an adorable little pumpkin. hey, 2 thumbs up to the post office, who would have ever guessed it would make it shipped like that. someone was daring.
OMGOODNESS...i'm in the library. halloweeeiner, when i read your comment it made me guffaw loudly. in the library. i'm still chuckling. some guy peeked around the corner to see who made the noise. now he is sitting across from me looking grumpy and stern. the corners of my mouth are quivering. i want to giggle out loud. silently trying to chuckle. oh, NICE CARD.
kymmm, cd's, that is great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
kmeyer, nice gifts. that witch is extraordinaire. and i love the jokes. i need to put my chocolate away, i want the secret reaper to come.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

be scary, cute note
ish witch, round those beasties up and get them in their box. sweet gift
disembodied voice, i will need to turn the page to find out if not a bat, WHAT THEN? lol
it's not a bat, or a cat, it's a Rat. imagine that! and quite a nice looking one
amy, is it coming my way?
witchfulthinking, is it coming my way?
someone make my day.
i like those silhouettes, i will cut them out and hang them up.
lairmistress, is it mine?
you guys are getting me in trouble. beautiful night mare, you made me giggle out loud. oh who cares, library schnibrary, it's nice to be enjoying the quotes.
ish witch, those traps do work. hey, you sending halloween undies? hanes make one size fits all!?


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Hallorenescene- I'm dying! The library guy deserves to hear a few giggles.. Giggle away!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

miss hallows eve, someone reaped you good. the cameo and bat frame are super. i've thought about getting one of those dolls in the past
thee venefica, those minature characters are sooo cute. nice gift
fenixcelt, that is an awesome ghost writing book. it will grace your library, but i would have to pass on that gnome. i'm afraid he would eat my others.
witchful thinking, i love the skeleton spider, very cool. and those little chairs that say RIP, how darling
stinkerbell, oh my, i love books like that.
palladino, some people believe dolls come to life at night. well let's hope not, because someone outdid themselves on making some sinister dolls. nice gift.
spookyblackcat, hey, nice gift and what a cute kid to demonstrate your gifts. that is a cute candlestick.
kloey, smart kid you got there. she's a cutie too. well, you got to keep some of the best gifts. just count your losses as hazards of childhood.
spookerstar, your box is decorated amazingly. and even though it's not part of your reaper gift, i love your bat picture


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

spookerstar, those are some amazing gifts. holy smoly, i would love any one of them
lady arsenic, no worries, they can't send rabies. just the bats that have rabies, then they have to bite you. if you hear fluttering noises in the box, give the box to someone you won't miss and let them open your box. lol.
pmtt, so is the box for me?
amy, just great, i'm still in the library, and you made me giggle. lol. yes, i think your reaper is having fun. count down numbers, clever idea. so you have 2 more teasers and then the reap i take it. and don't feel bad, i'm to dense to get the clues either, or maybe they are just a way to decorate the package. anyway, nice gifts.
jenn and matt, i like mice. oh cool, my gift may be sent.
lady goats, he has given up on me. he shook his head and walked away. it's not like i knew it would happen, it just kind of happened. yes, thank you, i will giggle away.
whew, caught up on all the pages. whoa! GREAT GIFTS.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

We'll... I figure I should share a teaser. Soon, my dearie... so soon!

I just hope something I ordered for you gets here before shipping deadline..









In the meantime.. you get a picture of my midnight decorations... 

Are you curious?!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> We'll... I figure I should share a teaser. Soon, my dearie... so soon!
> 
> I just hope something I ordered for you gets here before shipping deadline..
> 
> ...


love the bags!!


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

Dearest victim, you will be receiving your box soon. Mailed today from Indiana to New York.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Was home for lunch today and found a very lg. box on the stoop! I've Been REAPED!!!! 
I didn't have time to open it yet to take pictures but i will have some posted tonight! 
Thank you Reaper I can't wait to see my goodies!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

My reaper has struck again, this time with a bigger box! 

Smart Reaper used craft fiber fill as packing! Double-duty!








A handy list of contents right on the box








My new goodies 








All together with the previous goodies








Reaper, I still don't know who you are (but you are a lot of fun)! I'll try and get some better pics later. These were just some quick pics with my phone because I was excited. lol


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

TheHalloweenKing said:


> I just received a card that said Happy Halloween and had no name on it. I'm guessing I received a teaser!


What??? UPS says it was supposed to be delivered Friday I'm going to send you a pm


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

TheHalloweenking just got off the phone with UPS they said that they had left it on your porch. can you verify??


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

amyml, more fun goodies!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> TheHalloweenking just got off the phone with UPS they said that they had left it on your porch. can you verify??


Ohhhh goodness.. Deep breaths. How nerve wracking! And I know I'm not helping! Eek!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> TheHalloweenking just got off the phone with UPS they said that they had left it on your porch. can you verify??


oh no i hope they did get it


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> We'll... I figure I should share a teaser. Soon, my dearie... so soon!
> 
> I just hope something I ordered for you gets here before shipping deadline..
> 
> ...


love the bags


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Sent mine out today! Victim should get a surprise on Wendsday!

USPS 95xx xxxx xxxx 0000 xx


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> TheHalloweenking just got off the phone with UPS they said that they had left it on your porch. can you verify??


Omgoodness...I hope the box is sitting somewhere on the porch and they just didn't notice it!!!


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> Omgoodness...I hope the box is sitting somewhere on the porch and they just didn't notice it!!!


Maybe a neighbor took it to keep it safe. I think I remember reading that happening once on a previous year's reaper thread.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

There's only enough room to fit a small cholla skeleton... The question then is, Is it worth sending..?


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I mailed to my victim today. Someone in the southeast should be reaped on Wednesday!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Did the card he got come off of the box?? I hope it is somewhere and not lost!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Nothing on my porch. We did receive a card today but it was by USPS, not UPS.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Going to ask all my neighbors tomorrow.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

TheHalloweenKing said:


> Nothing on my porch. We did receive a card today but it was by USPS, not UPS.


How confusing! 

Maybe you should take a picture of it and send it to MWK to make sure it's the same card? And MWK, does your online tracking info say it was delivered?

This is soooo weird!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

TheHallowteenKing, you should message moonwitchkitty and double check that the address you gave her, or what she wrote down on the box, was correct...I hope this box is found!!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

I have spoken with Moonwitchkitty, but haven't heard back yet. Also just found out from the wife that the Hallowen card was from one of her coworkers. We're stumped.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> View attachment 255463
> 
> 
> There's only enough room to fit a small cholla skeleton... The question then is, Is it worth sending..?


For sure those are amazing


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies (Aug 14, 2014)

I was reaped today!!!....or maybe a couple days ago....I feel so bad for not checking my mail regularly now! Thank you so much Amyml, I love everything, and you did a wonderful job!

First, she made me lots of stuff for our Psycho themed bathroom. Little Bates Motel lotion and soap, like what you'd get in a hotel. A "do not disturb" sign for the door, and these amazing blood splattered towels! 








Napkins and cupcake wrappers/toppers. Pot holders and an oven mitt, and two adorable towels for the kitchen.








She made this Fiji mermaid for our freak show. It is so awesome, it looks even better in real life! The picture turned out kind of blue for some reason. 








The next two pictures have cheesecloth, which was really needed for our living room. A beaker with skull and crossbones for our laboratory. A "Nightmare potion" which is so cool and grimy looking. and a neat little zombie box. Inside the box was some zombie gummy candies, a roll of caution tape, and a zombie finger with the cutest little rat ring. The ring has been on my birthday/Christmas wish list for a few years now, it is awesome and was completely unexpected! I haven't taken it off since I was done taking pictures. 















Here's a close up of the zombie box when it is shut. I tried to get a close up of the ring but I couldn't get my camera to focus, so I just borrowed the picture from my pinterest.















And a picture of everything together!








Thank you again Amyml! you've made my day!


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies (Aug 14, 2014)

Oh no, Halloweenking and Moonwitchkitty I hope everything gets sorted out soon!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

What a cool reap, Wonderland! Awesome job, Amyml!!!! That ring makes me smile, and I can't get over how thoughtful the bates motel props are..! Awwwwwww!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Wonderland_Brownies said:


> I was reaped today!!!....or maybe a couple days ago....I feel so bad for not checking my mail regularly now! Thank you so much Amyml, I love everything, and you did a wonderful job!
> 
> First, she made me lots of stuff for our Psycho themed bathroom. Little Bates Motel lotion and soap, like what you'd get in a hotel. A "do not disturb" sign for the door, and these amazing blood splattered towels!
> View attachment 255471
> ...


Yay! I'm so glad you liked everything. I'm pretty sure I had more fun than is right making those towels.   Also, the label on the bottle is glow-in-the-dark.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

LadyGoats said:


> View attachment 255463
> 
> 
> There's only enough room to fit a small cholla skeleton... The question then is, Is it worth sending..?


YES! And, if you decide not to send it, you can send it my way. No joke. I will take it and pay for shipping, etc..  That is crazy fun and unique. 



Wonderland_Brownies said:


> I was reaped today!!!....or maybe a couple days ago....I feel so bad for not checking my mail regularly now! Thank you so much Amyml, I love everything, and you did a wonderful job!
> 
> View attachment 255488
> 
> ...


Omgoodness, that is possibly the cutest ring ever. Great reap. Amy does some pretty fantastic stuff.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

That ring is adorable----something I don't often say about a reap gift!!!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow! It looks like Amyml hit on every theme you have! I love the Bates Motel items and that ring is really cute! Great job!! 

I hope the missing box turns up...


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

well got a replacement box in the works. It wont be as cool as the first because that had more handmade items.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> well got a replacement box in the works. It wont be as cool as the first because that had more handmade items.


I hope it's unnecessary. Did your online tracking info say it was delivered?


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

Thank you Reaper for keeping me on my toes. I checked my mail yesterday and there were 2 more cards! Each card has cracked me up! But what I noticed is that the return address has said England, France, you name it! But the part that has been keeping me on my toes is that the postage stamp is from Georgia to Tennessee. Talk about keeping me guessing!!!! I love it!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> I hope it's unnecessary. Did your online tracking info say it was delivered?


yes they said that it was delivered on the 11 the


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

I also asked a couple of my neighbors and none of them remember seeing a UPS truck on that day. We're really bummed over this whole situation.


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

That sucks!
Can you file a claim?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes, you should file a claim.You may not be able to get payment for handmade items, but anything you have a receipt for should be covered, at least...that's what the insurance is for. I feel like they should pay you back for the shipping, too, but I don't know if they do that. For sure, file and see what happens. I feel so bad for you all in this situation.  You would think if it was delivered to the wrong address, and not just stolen off the porch, that those people would be nice enough to return it to you and not keep it...but I guess some people aren't nice.  Are they absolutely sure it was delivered...maybe it was scanned but left on the truck?? Maybe that's the case and it will suddenly still show up someday...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Wonderland_Brownies, terrific reap! The Bates Motel stuff is really cool...and that ring...omgoodness...that ring!!! I LOVE that ring! I now want it so badly! How adorable is that?!?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

TheHalloweenKing, I would contact UPS and talk to the driver, too.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Someone will be getting reaped tomorrow if they deliver on time!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I hope they find your lost package! That is so sad!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> yes they said that it was delivered on the 11 the





TheHalloweenKing said:


> I also asked a couple of my neighbors and none of them remember seeing a UPS truck on that day. We're really bummed over this whole situation.


ughhh!!!!!!!

Please let me know if there's anything I can do to help. 100% serious. I don't know _what _I could do... but if you think of anything!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

beautifulnightmare said:


> View attachment 255548
> 
> Someone will be getting reaped tomorrow if they deliver on time!


Uh, LOVE the sugar skull..!

Can't wait to see what everyone's getting!!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Yes, you should file a claim.You may not be able to get payment for handmade items, but anything you have a receipt for should be covered, at least...that's what the insurance is for. I feel like they should pay you back for the shipping, too, but I don't know if they do that. For sure, file and see what happens. I feel so bad for you all in this situation.  You would think if it was delivered to the wrong address, and not just stolen off the porch, that those people would be nice enough to return it to you and not keep it...but I guess some people aren't nice.  Are they absolutely sure it was delivered...maybe it was scanned but left on the truck?? Maybe that's the case and it will suddenly still show up someday...


I know they are in for a shock when they open it. looks like an ordinary box.  already have a replacement box in the works. this one is going to have spiders on the outside. upset for many different reasons. 3 weekends wasted


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I am so sorry you guys are in the rotten situation of a potentially lost package!  
Ugh, all that work! Sending a big hug to you both, and I really hope that maybe it just got misplaced somehow. What a bummer!!!!

Lovely reap photos I am seeing! And although I'm not a "mouse" kind of person, I agree that the ring is super adorable!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

oh, I'm so sorry about the lost box!!!! that just sucks!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> I know they are in for a shock when they open it. looks like an ordinary box.  already have a replacement box in the works. this one is going to have spiders on the outside. upset for many different reasons. 3 weekends wasted


I would imagine the loss of the time and care spent on the items that were handmade would, for sure, be insanely upsetting...

Make sure the address is in BIG letters and numbers to make it as easily readable as humanly possible...


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

No pictures today??


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Alright just finished box#2 and its shipped off going through usps this time


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

I have been reaped. Got the box when I was about to leave this morning and did not have time to open it. My boys would have been mad if I had, they love secret reaper. I just want to say thank you so much Jules17, everything is perfect. The gater heads are my favorite, well that is when I found out they were not real. I love reptiles and hate seeing those real gater heads. I really needed that skull too. Everything you sent I really needed, you rock! You have been very good to me, thank you, thank you. Ok pics will be sideways cause I had no batteries for my camera and can't figure out to turn them from my iPad.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

moonwichkitty, I am so sorry that this happened. What a bummer for you after all your hard work. TheHalloweenKing, what a loss for you, too.

I would be tracking down that UPS guy and getting all the details in person. 

WOw, I can't believe that moonwitchkitty already sent a replacement. I would have waited to see if it shows up---which I would think it would. Sorry to all involved.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Sure hope your package is found The HalloweenKing.  

Oh it looks like I'll have to come back later and get caught up! Just stopped to post a little teaser for my victim. 









Is it the next great work of art or is it simply my paint palette? You'll have to wait and see.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great reap, witchy poo! Those items will be perfect for your voodoo/bayou theme!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> Sure hope your package is found The HalloweenKing.
> 
> Oh it looks like I'll have to come back later and get caught up! Just stopped to post a little teaser for my victim.
> 
> ...


Thats my Halloween color craft paints!! lol


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I love that ring!!! So cute. Amyml can you PM me to tell me where you got it?


Wonderland_Brownies said:


> I was reaped today!!!....or maybe a couple days ago....I feel so bad for not checking my mail regularly now! Thank you so much Amyml, I love everything, and you did a wonderful job!
> 
> First, she made me lots of stuff for our Psycho themed bathroom. Little Bates Motel lotion and soap, like what you'd get in a hotel. A "do not disturb" sign for the door, and these amazing blood splattered towels!
> View attachment 255471
> ...


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

And finally Victim, the ravens will be flying away with your box in the morning! They will leave it at your door by friday!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm loving all of these decorated boxes! I've never decorated my boxes, before, but you've all inspired me! This is what I'm straining my eyes on tonight..


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

I sent out my box of halloween goodies to my victim on Monday so they should find something darkening their doorway very very soon! Hope they enjoy.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

There have been some great looking gifts on here.

I received a teaser from my reaper a couple of days ago. I've been having some health issues and it's taken me a few days to get it posted.



















What my reaper doesn't realize is they have left me a very important clue. It's someone with talent. Now I just have to weed out the untalented people on the forum. This shouldn't take long....


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Got an awesome teaser card from my SR today!






Thank you my SR. I love the magnet and have it up on my fridge already.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

OK I'm soo sorry to be late with posting these. I LOVED every detail of this reaper gift!!!!!! 
Thank you so much for the wonderful goodies.

When I opened the box 1st thing I see is a little purple card with some printed info card with details about my gifts. 














I had to do some research of my own to fully understand these tags and your couldn't have peaked my interested any better. I love things that make me work or think about them. So well done!!
As I worked through the box it be came clear that I was being gifted a complete set or story of it's own. I was a little alter full of items needed to appease the Voodoo Spirits come their feast day...Complete with rum and a cigar even. 


































































I'm just blown away by the thought and time you put into this gift I truly appreciate your efforts and will be very happy putting them to use this Halloween!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Dearest Victim, I'm sorry I've not been more active tis time, but as I mentioned above, my health has been in the dumper. I didn't get a chance to make anything, but I hope you'll like what I've gotten you. I went off your list. You said you like the combination of blood, guts and glitter. Or was it you hate blood, guts and glitter. Oops. You are suppose to receive them on the 19th. You might want to open them outside with all that glitter.

HalloweenKing, Once we pulled back the tarp covering our firewood to bring in the first pile of the year. To our surprise a box from USPS was sitting there. Checking the date, it had been there 3 months. I guess he put it under there to keep it dry, and we didn't know it was coming, so we never looked for it. Look everywhere for your box, you never know.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great teasers, everyone!!!

Fantastic reap, a_granger! Wow! That is a really nice collection of voodoo theme stuff!


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

I got a teaser, too! Really cute pendant, right up my alley


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have really fallen for all the voodoo stuff this year. I feel a new scene coming on for me--maybe even for this year. How can you have a Conjurers Consortium theme and NOT have a voodoo scene. Heaven help me because I will be run out of the neighborhood!


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Wonderful reaps! When is the next reaping? Count me in!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm not sure but I think Kyriotes was my reaper...?


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

To my secret reaper I'm so sorry I did get your card a few days after getting the box with the book in it. I want to thank you for the card and the warning of the rustling leaves... here all this time I thought it my bull calf following me around the yard causing all that noise.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

ScaredyKat said:


> Wonderful reaps! When is the next reaping? Count me in!


the sign up is going on right now


----------



## Kyriotes (Oct 4, 2012)

a_granger said:


> I'm not sure but I think Kyriotes was my reaper...?


I left clues. That I did.
I'm glad things were liked. After you put a kibosh on real bones (I really wanted to get you chicken feet, alligator paws, and gator jaw knives, but those types of items aren't for everyone), I got a bit stumped and I tried my hand at potion bottles and failed. So my goal became filling bottles you might have and providing items that might serve dual purposes (like the hat, candles, and the bags...I guess). The chicken feet candy was a hilarious find.

My friends second guessed all of my gift decisions too so my anxiety was through the roof with this reap. I almost painted on the hat, except that I wanted you to be able to use it for multiple things, as I said before.


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

moonwitchkitty said:


> the sign up is going on right now


ooo. what's the thread titled?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ScaredyKat said:


> ooo. what's the thread titled?


sign up and discussion thread for the 2nd reaper 2015 
the link is here 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...n-up-discussion-thread-2nd-reaper-2015-a.html


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Life has been way to busy for me this season. I've been helping my grandmother, she will be 102 next week and still lives on her own. However, I did finally get my box out in the mail. So, my dear victim, it should be be there in a few days!!!!!!

There is a hint to my identity in the box. 

Happy Haunting to all my Halloween Forum family!!!


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

My victims box will soon be on it's way. Hee hee hee!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Nice Reaping Witchy Poo! I love the skull, frogs, alligators and bone necklace! Perfect for a VooDoo theme!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Ajbanz, it is SO wonderful that at 102 your grandmother can still be on her own!! What a blessing! Give her a big Birthday hug from me!!! (okay, not too big.. at 102 you have to be a little careful)


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

Your time draws near my dear victim, come Saturday I would keep that porch light on if I were you, strange things come out in the night.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

What a great reap....great job!!



a_granger said:


> OK I'm soo sorry to be late with posting these. I LOVED every detail of this reaper gift!!!!!!
> Thank you so much for the wonderful goodies.
> 
> When I opened the box 1st thing I see is a little purple card with some printed info card with details about my gifts.
> ...


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I came home from taking a friend to her doctor's appointment to see a beautifully decorated box on my porch! I brought it inside where it is safe and now the torture begins of waiting for the little monsters to come in from school so I can open it! 

Also I am anxiously waiting for news that my own victim received their box safely and if they like it or not! Going to be a long long day!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yay! The teasers and reaps are pouring in, now!! I can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

ScaredyKat said:


> ooo. what's the thread titled?


http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/143314-sign-up-discussion-thread-2nd-reaper-2015-a-3.html#post1791433


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Oh, boy! The package I shipped looks like it's out for delivery today! I hope you like everything, Victim! And I *really hope* nothing got broken in transit!


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

Wow I missed only 1 day on the forum and came back to lots of great reaps! I am amazed at how talented you all are! Even the boxes have been decorated with detail. I'm still laughing at the bag of graveyard dirt 

So many boxes are traveling around making their way to their victims. This week should be fun seeing what everyone gets. Looking forward to my box as well.


----------



## Chelsiestein (Jun 27, 2014)

Yay! My victim's package should arrive to them tomorrow!!


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

You cannot imagine how excited I was to get home yesterday and finding a huge box on my front porch with Reapers drawn on the sides. Especially after we told at my work that lay-offs will be coming next week. Anyway, Ishwitch obviously worked very hard on my gifts and I can hardly wait to locate the perfect places to display everything in my voodoo haunt. I especially love the basket holding the skull with the snakes. PERFECT!!! I will do my best to get photos posted as soon as possible. I had the best reaper ever!!!!!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

It didn't happen if there are no pics!!!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Oh yay! We're on vacation and I have not been able to track! I'm so glad you like everything! I got so excited when I found out your theme and had a blast creating the stuff. I have to say, what a relief, I'm so happy! I tried to make things with the ability to be adaptable to your needs.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

I have been reaped!! Thank you SR, whoever you are!! I love everything!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Halloweeeiner said:


> I have been reaped!! Thank you SR, whoever you are!! I love everything!
> 
> View attachment 255789


You're welcome


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

witchymom, thanks again!! Everything was great!! I will put everything to good use


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

She ear we want to see the voodoo things!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Well, sweet victim... This is all you'll ever see if these. I hope you know I tried. 

(Like its all serious and a devastating loss! Lol!)


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

It's delivered, Victim! Your package is listed as delivered! 
Not that I am not hyper for my own package to get here, but it's so exciting (and nerve-wracking!) to imagine what they'll think when they open up the box you send!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hmmm...must not be for me...nothing here, yet.

Halloweeeiner, great reap! Lots of fun decor items, party stuffs...and an old, awesome lantern! What is the little thing in the center with a spooky tree that looks like it has three wooden legs??

LadyGoats, I love your drawings...why won't your victim see them?? (EDIT: Nevermind, I saw on the other thread you switched boxes.)


----------



## Queen Of Spades (Jun 7, 2013)

I love seeing so many wondeful and thoughtful reaps! Super excited to see even more.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I was reaped by AsH1031!!! I love everything! And so do the monsters! Inside the big box was a little box just for them to open and they tore into it so fast I barely got to see what they got let alone take pictures! Lol
The monsters each got some grow your own monsters, Halloween peeps, a light up necklace and an ornament to color!

I am beyond happy with my haul! First thing I pulled out of the box after the note was Zero! I love him and so do the kids!







Next I pulled out these gorgeously wrapped "presents" for my NB4C theme which my 6 yr old keeps asking me to open. I keep telling her they're just to look at!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Continued my real from AsH1031
I also got socks, pencils, Halloween stamps, fright tape, a light up sugar skull, and a flashing necklace of ghosts.































And as if that wasn't all enough these really cool coffin ornaments






































THANK YOU SO MUCH ASH1031! Everything is perfect!!!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

And I forgot to mention the Nick toons Halloween DVD the kids got! Watching it now!
Here's a pic of everything I could get together that the kids didn't carry off! Thanks again AsH!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Love your reap, beautifulnightnamre! Love the socks, the coffin ornaments and omgoodness...I need that Zero!!!!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh gosh, I'm so selfishly stuck in my own world, I missed this!!! Are you sure you sent that to the right address, AsH1031?
Kidding, kidding...! I love those socks! And all of the little coffins. Aww!!


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

WitchyKitty said:


> Hmmm...must not be for me...nothing here, yet.
> 
> *Halloweeeiner, great reap! Lots of fun decor items, party stuffs...and an old, awesome lantern! What is the little thing in the center with a spooky tree that looks like it has three wooden legs??*
> 
> LadyGoats, I love your drawings...why won't your victim see them?? (EDIT: Nevermind, I saw on the other thread you switched boxes.)



its a mini canvas painting done by a man with down syndrome according to my SR. It's awesome


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

LadyGoats said:


> View attachment 255796
> 
> 
> View attachment 255797
> ...


Ok, I'm not even kidding when I say this ( I haven't read your post explaining this yet) but you can just send me the empty box with these drawings !! No joke, I would kill ( or pay ) for those on some orange paper or something. I love them, can't take my eyes off them, I need them lol


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Halloweeeiner said:


> its a mini canvas painting done by a man with down syndrome according to my SR. It's awesome


I was wondering if it was one of those mini canvases. So cute! I need to get myself some mini canvases on easels sometime to paint on...


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Ok, I'm not even kidding when I say this ( I haven't read your post explaining this yet) but you can just send me the empty box with these drawings !! No joke, I would kill ( or pay ) for those on some orange paper or something. I love them, can't take my eyes off them, I need them lol


Oh gosh, I cheated and copied these images and drew 'em onto the boxes. Would be happy to find/send you the links!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Someone has a package at their post office waiting to be picked up...


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Victim! You have grown impatient with waiting. Do not distress! Your reap will be arriving soon. Start haunting your mailbox in 5 days. Be forewarned! You must prepare to face your fears!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

LadyGoats said:


> Oh gosh, I cheated and copied these images and drew 'em onto the boxes. Would be happy to find/send you the links!
> View attachment 255846


Oh wow, you copied so well ! I'm not sure I could lol but I would love the links.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

My stomach is starting to knot up. My tracker is stating the packages were delivered on the 14th, even it guesstamated the 19th last week. The teaser and gift showed up the same day. But my Victim didn't mention it, and they were on here yesterday. I'm going to go double check the address. I have a feeling I screwed up.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

LadyGoats said:


> Oh gosh, I cheated and copied these images and drew 'em onto the boxes. Would be happy to find/send you the links!
> View attachment 255846


i would love those, too...i would print them on kraft paper and distress it and frame them. Gorgeous!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

scareme said:


> My stomach is starting to knot up. My tracker is stating the packages were delivered on the 14th, even it guesstamated the 19th last week. The teaser and gift showed up the same day. But my Victim didn't mention it, and they were on here yesterday. I'm going to go double check the address. I have a feeling I screwed up.


Yea! I didn't screw up the address. They might have the boxes, and just chose to keep it to themselves, which is perfectly fine. I just wanted to make sure they received it after what happened to HalloweenKing. Continue reaping everyone.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

scareme said:


> Yea! I didn't screw up the address. They might have the boxes, and just chose to keep it to themselves, which is perfectly fine. I just wanted to make sure they received it after what happened to HalloweenKing. Continue reaping everyone.


Maybe you can send a PM just to make sure they got it.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

scareme said:


> My stomach is starting to knot up. My tracker is stating the packages were delivered on the 14th, even it guesstamated the 19th last week. The teaser and gift showed up the same day. But my Victim didn't mention it, and they were on here yesterday. I'm going to go double check the address. I have a feeling I screwed up.


Oh no! Hopefully it will show up and it's not another lost package! Have you called the delivery place to inquire about it, first? Maybe the tracking is just messed up and it really isn't supposed to arrive until the 19th...?


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

scareme said:


> My stomach is starting to knot up. My tracker is stating the packages were delivered on the 14th, even it guesstamated the 19th last week. The teaser and gift showed up the same day. But my Victim didn't mention it, and they were on here yesterday. I'm going to go double check the address. I have a feeling I screwed up.


Was it me?? Because I got the small package in my mail...this guy...from ebay..






....it was the only thing though, and we are ALWAYS here and my postman is great..he brings anything to the door and knocks...hmmmm, was it me??


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Just got home and there's a fantastic box waiting to be opened.......why is my daughter not home yet?????? There's no way I would open it without her. She's helping a family who has a young girl with a very serious heart condition, so she has a ok reason but if she's not home in 5 make that 4 minutes she's grounded!!!


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

doto said:


> just got home and there's a fantastic box waiting to be opened.......why is my daughter not home yet?????? There's no way i would open it without her. She's helping a family who has a young girl with a very serious heart condition, so she has a ok reason but if she's not home in 5 make that 4 minutes she's grounded!!!


Open! Open! Open!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

ugh, we may have ANOTHER lost one...I am confused...lol


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I checked the tracking number and my package has arrived at my victim's address!!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

I got reaped today!! Thank you SO MUCH Dbruner!!! i have the perfect spot for the adorable witch halloween arrangement, that is so cute, it can fit anywhere, i know i am going to enjoy this for years to come and will think of you everytime i display it...i do a cute witch display...i'll post a pic when i put it in my scape! she sent me a wonderful box of pumpkin bread, cant wait to make that with some coffee to enjoy in the morning...a skellie mousie/rat, and the size ive been on a mouse hunt for...awesome!!! also an adorable card and i wish you a wonderful haunted season too!!! thank you so much!! i love everything, oh and the cute bags you sent the gifts in...love them also!! thank you again, hope you also have a wonderful reap also!!! ty ty ty


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

scareme said:


> Yea! I didn't screw up the address. They might have the boxes, and just chose to keep it to themselves, which is perfectly fine. I just wanted to make sure they received it after what happened to HalloweenKing. Continue reaping everyone.


What happened to HalloweenKing?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Palladino said:


> What happened to HalloweenKing?


His gift was said to be delivered days ago, but it's not there. It may have been stolen or the UPS really messed up...they say it was for sure dropped off on the porch, though. Neighbors never saw anything. A new box is being delivered to him by his reaper, now, but we are all still hoping the original will show up.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Screamqueen, great reap! What a lovely centerpiece! Pumpkin Bread rocks, too. Mmmmmmm. I have a rat like that, he's awesome!


----------



## 51217 (Aug 29, 2013)

I have been very busy with family, and projects. But fret not dear victim. your gift will depart tomorrow


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Kelloween said:


> ugh, we may have ANOTHER lost one...I am confused...lol


I just keep confusing you. I'm not your Reaper. I Just saw a witch, and thought of you. Wait, that didn't come out right. It's hard because I send you gifts from our Facebook connection. But since It comes straight from e-bay, you can't tell it's from me. I think in the future, so it's not so complicated, I'll just tell you it's coming. But I do love to surprise people. Just not make them wonder for 3 days. And I wish I was your reaper. I wish I could reaper everyone on here. Now that would be fun.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Wonder if I'll have a gift when I go get the mail from the post office on Friday!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

scareme said:


> I just keep confusing you. I'm not your Reaper. I Just saw a witch, and thought of you. Wait, that didn't come out right. It's hard because I send you gifts from our Facebook connection. But since It comes straight from e-bay, you can't tell it's from me. I think in the future, so it's not so complicated, I'll just tell you it's coming. But I do love to surprise people. Just not make them wonder for 3 days. And I wish I was your reaper. I wish I could reaper everyone on here. Now that would be fun.


LOL, I was so confused..You can be my reaper anyday! And thank you so much for my surprise! Hope you are feeling better also!


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Ah yes, my daughter finally arrived home so we had a chance to open our reaper bounty from Jenn&MattFromPA.
I am a Very Fortunate Victim. Here's a few of the images of the fantastic items we received. I will add a few more later and will definitely add more to my albums. 
THANK YOU!!!



















Shark jaws in a little shadow box....awesome









When opening this my son (8years old) said..."Now this is my style"


















The photos don't do Jenn's talents justice. Most of the items she sent are handmade and they are all absolutely great. 
Jenn included a wonderful note and it included a great number of suggestions too.


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Finally got the pictures of my reaper gifts taken, so hopefully they open here. I Loved all of the neat things Ishwitch sent me, and you can see that Luna (my cat) was intrigued by what was in the box as much as the box itself!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I love all of the voodoo gifts this year!! Greats reaps doto and shebear1 !


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

doto, great reap! I love the skull and the rat!!! 

shebear, also a great reap! I see you got one of those cool spotlights...awesome! I need to get one of those...


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

doto said:


> Ah yes, my daughter finally arrived home so we had a chance to open our reaper bounty from Jenn&MattFromPA.
> I am a Very Fortunate Victim. Here's a few of the images of the fantastic items we received. I will add a few more later and will definitely add more to my albums.
> THANK YOU!!!
> 
> ...


i want to see those great bottles Jenn made, post some close ups...love the eyeball oddity plant......great reap!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, there are some really cool things here. I will be back to look closer. Getting so excited waiting on mine.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

wish someone would go to their post office..the suspense is killing me...lol


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh, I need to hop on the computer to see these newest reaps better! Everything looks soooo awesome so far!!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Screenqueen, great reap and your kiddos are adorable.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

EDITED TO ADD: Ok, I am so confused! I thought I had been reaped but Bethene told me that my Reaper is not from there and that is not her last name! I think I know who it is from since Someone told me they had some of the dancing witches that were not new and she would see about fixing the up and sell to me. So maybe this was a huge PIF? Wait that means I still have a Reaper package to come????? oMG

I HAVE BEEN REAPED!!!!!!!

OMG, I am in witchy heaven! I got the three dancing lawn witches. Aren't they adorable? Wow or wow!








Also got a great witches boot for decor, a small hanging witch that is super and may be my Wicked Witch to use like the Elf on a Shelf next month. 







I first thought that the round base with the moss was for her and the witch broom pen to make a scene. Now, I am thinking it may be for the next item--the gorgeous PVC candles. I love them and wanted them. Bethene sent me some in an early Reap and I wanted more. Sooooo happy.










I love everything, but don't know who they are from. It has a return name and address, but no screen name. I think I know who it is but please tell me for sure or Super Secret Reaper. 

I love everything so much. Thank you so much for your wonderful gifts.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Great reap!! Love those 3 witches!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Terrific reap, printersdevil!!! More witches for your witchy magical party!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Package is in the mail and tracking number sent to Bethene


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

I WAS REAPED! and LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE everything so much! Thank you dearest reaper! 

I got a great witch dress (which will be perfect for ToT, as the costume i have for parties is a little more... 'adult' LOL, a blow mold (YAY!!!), a tombstone, kitchen towels (ALWAYS loved!), and a reaally great home made wreath type door/ wall hanging that I am going to have to get a better picture of (cause the one i took quick doesn't do it justice at all!). Thank you SOOOOOOOOOOOOO much reaper!!!! It made my day!!!!


----------



## Queen Of Spades (Jun 7, 2013)

I went by the post office when I got off work last night and had a yellow delivery slip waiting for me. I had to wait til the office opened today to turn in the slip to get my box and boy oh boy should I have gone before work yesterday instead of after. I was reaped by the amazing Kelloween. Pictures to come in just a few minutes!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Photos, we want photos!!! Come on guys we are dying to see them all.


----------



## Queen Of Spades (Jun 7, 2013)

I am so happy with the amazing job Kelloween did. I ran inside from the post office yelling at Amyml that I was reaped and it was kelloween. I also had my 2 1/2 year old nephews help opening the reap so he's pretty much in all the pictures, sorry haha.















Tons of awesome voodoo items. 





















My nephew didn't like the voodoo doll. He kept telling us "I don't like it" and "it's dirty" so he made us keep the box closed. Well luckily he isn't the one that has to like it. I love it!







Wonderful post cards














The skull is solid! It's one heavy duty sugar skull. Love it.





















Next is some fantabulous Disney stuff. The Evil Queen and Marie Laveau's signs are hand painted.




























The labels on the potion bottles are what the Evil Queen recites as she makes her potion. Gotta love the attention to details!














Unfortunately, the glass container that apple was in didn't survive shipping very well. I am determined to find a suitable replacement and make it just as perfectas Kelloween intended it to be.







There also was a large bag of ribbon in the box but as I was setting up the other items to take pictures, the nephew decided to redecorate the box so here's the best picture I have of the ribbon. 







Everything all together!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love, love the voodoo things. What is the stuff on the bottom right?


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

those are some big Louisiana post cards...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool idea! Thanks, Kelloween. Love it all! Super job! I know that the Queen of Spades must be dancing the voodoo waltz.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

This is the real place..its in New Orleans...


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Yay, well, Sorry the glass holder broke..it went a long way in a short time..Louisiana to Ca! Funny he didn't like Mr Voodoo doll!! I also had some help from some wonderful friends..Bernice (booswife02) sent me the skull to paint and the apple..and helped me with ideas and Kymmm (Kim) and Scareme (Laura) provided the charms on the bottles and extra ones!


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

Queen Of Spades said:


> Next is some fantabulous Disney stuff. The Evil Queen and Marie Laveau's signs are hand painted.
> View attachment 256002
> 
> View attachment 256012
> ...


I gotta have that Evil Queen book! Kelloween, where did you find that? Excellent reap!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Queen of Spades, you are so lucky! Wonderful, beautiful handmade gifts from Kelloween! Love it all!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

witchymom, great reap! I would love to see another pic of your wreath...it looks lovely from what I can see from the current pic! What is the striped thing with the witch on the front on the top of everything in the box? A card?


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Barbie K said:


> I gotta have that Evil Queen book! Kelloween, where did you find that? Excellent reap!


Barbie, I made it from an old book.


----------



## Queen Of Spades (Jun 7, 2013)

The signs are amazing and it looks just like the real one! I wish I had that kind of talent. Wow, well thank you Booswife02, Kymmm, and Scareme as well! This forum is full of such great people!


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

Kelloween said:


> Barbie, I made it from an old book.


You did a wonderful job with it! So much talent on the forum


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Thehalloweenking USPS say that they delivered the new box to your front porch..
Will you let me know if the original ever pops up?? I would feel better about everything if it did. and you would get two reaps  I didn't want you to go without even though it was beyond both of our control . I'm not happy with the box you are supposed to get today. Mostly store bought things. It hasn't a soul. I am still hopeful you will still receive the first, due to how much hand made goodies were in it. Hope you enjoy what is in the new one, even though it was a quickie.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Starting here and working my way back to catch up on all the pictures that I've missed the last few days


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh Man I got out of Hand!!!!

I hope my victim likes what I sent. I starting making stuff and could not stop. Most of what I made was made from left over material I had in my craft shop. In fact I had to take one thing out because I could not fit it into the box. OHHH Gosh. I'll tell ya. I am going in for surgery on Monday and I started on my Victims gift the moment I got her address. The time flew by. I had to repack yesterday because I forgot something. It has been such fun. ( I do hope the egg doesn't hatch on the way or the little blue girl eats the box.) OOOPPPPSSSS!!! I'llll never tell


----------



## 51217 (Aug 29, 2013)

Dearest victim, Your Gift has ran into a bumo in the road i can't find any boxes that will fit A few large things, I will get this problem solved as soon as possible and have it shipped tonight or tomorrow AM
Sorry again


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Amazingly fantastic reaps everyone! Love all the handmade items. Getting reaped with a Kelloween original is like getting a Terra tombstone. Beautiful!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

As far as I know my victim's box is still at the post office since the usps wasn't able to deliver it yesterday! I do hope my victim is ok and they will let me know that they got their gifts ok and if they liked it! This is torturing me.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

While I was looking at Queen of Spades' gifts (I'm her sister BTW), the nephew is tugging on my arm, "I don't like it. Close it." One arm was peaking out of the voodoo box. I had to actually close the clasp before he would stop flipping out about it. Soooo, no voodoo for the nephew I guess. lol


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Ok, think I'm all caught up on the pictures now. There have been some awesome reaps! Loving all the pictures 
Hope my victim likes their gifts. Now I'm playing the waiting game and watching for my box of goodies to arrive.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Thehalloweenking USPS say that they delivered the new box to your front porch..
> Will you let me know if the original ever pops up?? I would feel better about everything if it did. and you would get two reaps  I didn't want you to go without even though it was beyond both of our control . I'm not happy with the box you are supposed to get today. Mostly store bought things. It hasn't a soul. I am still hopeful you will still receive the first, due to how much hand made goodies were in it. Hope you enjoy what is in the new one, even though it was a quickie.


Moonwitchkitty,
Did you happen to take pictures of what you sent in the 1st box before you shipped? We would love to see eventually if you did, but I would still wait a couple of weeks in case it shows up. I sent my Aunt a package for Christmas which the post office showed as delivered to her PO Box. They didn't deliver it, but had put it aside and it got delivered the following May even though she had asked them to make sure that they had not set it aside. FYI Christmas cookies in May are not edible.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I am horrible at taking before pictures, the ones I did manage to snap weren't completed I had posted it into our FB Halloween Realm







i had spray painted it green and while it was still wet brown, then took a plastic bag and textured it. went around the cameo with Gold paint and the lettering and spine support just looked kickin going to try to re create it, it was also my glitter bomb when you opened it. with checker board on the flap and Black glitter in the cavity. I had also hot glued a skeleton on the inside.







I had added more to this as well







This one was the most fun, diffrent shades of green looked cool when i was finished with it..
I had added shackles, Frog slkeleton and some of those beaker candles you find at michaels


----------



## Chelsiestein (Jun 27, 2014)

I checked the tracking and my package shows it was delivered


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Jubbag12 said:


> Dearest victim, Your Gift has ran into a bumo in the road i can't find any boxes that will fit A few large things, I will get this problem solved as soon as possible and have it shipped tonight or tomorrow AM
> Sorry again


LOL me too, will go out tomorrow cause i do NOT want this oversized sumthing sumthing getting bashed...........thought i have a box big enough..nope


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

I got reaped! I don't know who my reaper was but they did an awesome job. Got some great gifts, which I will try to get pictures of up soon so everyone can enjoy. Thank you so much for all the work and thought you put into my halloween prizes... I especially love the rat skeleton and the black cat! If you would PM me to let me know who was my Secret Reaper I'd love to send you a Halloween card in Oct as a thank you.


----------



## Queen Of Spades (Jun 7, 2013)

amyml said:


> While I was looking at Queen of Spades' gifts (I'm her sister BTW), the nephew is tugging on my arm, "I don't like it. Close it." One arm was peaking out of the voodoo box. I had to actually close the clasp before he would stop flipping out about it. Soooo, no voodoo for the nephew I guess. lol


Just proof that it's an awesome voodoo doll. Freaking kids out prove its working as a Halloween decorations.


----------



## The Walking Dead (Aug 1, 2013)

I HAVE BEEN REAPED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Sorry about the wait, was trying to do homework and upload photos. I LOVE everything I got. It was such a great thing to come home to after a long day at school. I got one AMAZING NBC bag, NBC socks, NBC coin bag, NBC stickers, NBC patches, candy, FrankenWeenie fingerless gloves, tiny NBC cup, purple NBC cup, Big NBC that the bottom flashes red, A Uglydoll (that's its name), two rings, a bracelet, and lots of baking Halloween things. Thank you so much Chelsiestein... 
Overall reap 









Cool socks









NBC bag backside









NBC bag front side









UglyDoll and Bracelet









Coin bag and tiny cup









Stickers and patches









Candy









Baking stuff









NBC cups









THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!   I love everything you got me.  And all the NBC things are AMAZING. You made my day.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

I am so very happy to hear that you and your kiddos enjoyed the stuff I sent! Glad everything arrived in one piece as well. 



beautifulnightmare said:


> And I forgot to mention the Nick toons Halloween DVD the kids got! Watching it now!
> Here's a pic of everything I could get together that the kids didn't carry off! Thanks again AsH!
> View attachment 255819


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

well. fingers crossed. my victims package was placed on their porch at 2;02 today. and they have been on line since. check your porches peeps


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

We want to see more photos. Come on there have been deliveries today. lol

Seriously, now I want to know who my Reaper was. I have your real name, but please reveal who you are on here!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

It must not be me...nothing on my porch...I haven't received my reaping yet...besides a cool teaser...which I suppose could have been my reap...but there was a card saying I was being watched and that the reaper cometh...so I figured it was a teaser...but who knows...so I wait to see if more comes...but it hasn't yet...so if more was to come...but already came...but I haven't seen it...then I guess it's missing...but I hope it's not...if there is one still coming...lol...okay...I'll stop now......


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

We were reaped, but we just got in, so photos coming tomorrow. Thanks MWK.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

TheHalloweenKing said:


> We were reaped, but we just got in, so photos coming tomorrow. Thanks MWK.


Yay! The second box made it! Here's to hoping the first still does someday! Can't wait to see your gifts.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> Yay! The second box made it! Here's to hoping the first still does someday! Can't wait to see your gifts.


I know... I originally had to double check and see if it was from ups or usps. I was hoping it was the original box, but it wasn't.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

AsH-1031 said:


> I got reaped! I don't know who my reaper was but they did an awesome job. Got some great gifts, which I will try to get pictures of up soon so everyone can enjoy. Thank you so much for all the work and thought you put into my halloween prizes... I especially love the rat skeleton and the black cat! If you would PM me to let me know who was my Secret Reaper I'd love to send you a Halloween card in Oct as a thank you.


Glad you liked everything! I found the card that was suppose to go in the box when I got home from the post office... So much for the reveal ?
The paint I used on the skull was chalk paint so you can decorate it again and again and again!


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

My package will be in the mail tomorrow. I had to find a different box and I'm hoping this one makes the trip safely. I was afraid one certain item is going to get smoothed so I think this box should be a good fit. Not to big but not to snug. Hopefully it makes its way to my victim quickly since they just live one state away.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Jenn&Matt, I'm obsessed with that corpsed skull. Awesome job!! I love the your whole reap, doto!!

PD, I can't wait to find out if your Reaper bared their fangs. Those witches are PERFECT!!

witchymom, who was your reaper?? I'll keep reading to see. The wreath looks interesting, and I LOVE the dress!!

Kelloween, that voodoo doll, tho!! Seriously?! Did you make that? And the sign? I was gonna put Marie Laveau's name on my planned mausoleum, so I'm extra geeking out about it. And great job on the book. One lucky lady, QoS!

beautifulnightmare, i bet the anticipation is killing you. hopefully they've already gotten it and I just haven't gotten that far!!

moonwitchkitty, I love what you've shown. Hope, hope, hope the box turns up..!!

The Walking Dead... I take it you like The Nightmare Before Christmas? LOL! Great reap!!! I love cute socks. 

AsH-1031... well? Where are the pictures?! 

LadySherry - just checked... Wasn't me!

HalloweenKing, sorry the first box still hasn't shown it's face.  

PHEW!! If I missed you, I'm sorry. I've been trying to stop in periodically, but we haven't had a good past 2 days over here. Now I get to catch up on the discussion thread!!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Alright, I turned on the bright lights and snapped a photo.
Thanks so much MWK.
My niece has something in common with you. She manages a Dollar tree and last year after the Halloween season had ended, she sent us over a BIG box that was filled almost EXACTLY all the items you sent. How cool is that? Now we are lucky enough to have quite a few of each item for the haunt.

Thanks again!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

On another note, I REALLY hope my victim is going to LOVE their box. They are pretty special, if I do say so myself. 
Long hours of sewing and a few hours of painting, and several hours of designing and creating something very special, went into his box. We really hope you love it as much as we do.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Shebear1 said:


> Finally got the pictures of my reaper gifts taken, so hopefully they open here. I Loved all of the neat things Ishwitch sent me, and you can see that Luna (my cat) was intrigued by what was in the box as much as the box itself!
> 
> View attachment 255953
> View attachment 255954
> View attachment 255955


We have cats, I'm sure Luna was smelling Pumpkin, Gabby and Fuzzums.  I hope the banner is big enough for the voodoo cabin. Can't wait to see pics of the things in your set up. I'm so glad they work for your theme! I've never done a voodoo haunt, but now I'm totally inspired!


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

Quick final teaser for my victim because I was in a hurry and forgot to put anything in the box that identifies me as the reaper! Whoops!
Guess you have to reverse stalk to find out now!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great items, TheHalloweenKing! Goodness knows the rats, creepy cloth and candles come in handy for most any haunt!! Cool "Book of Life"...was it crafted?


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I love that phantasm!! creepyy!!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> Great items, TheHalloweenKing! Goodness knows the rats, creepy cloth and candles come in handy for most any haunt!! Cool "Book of Life"...was it crafted?


Yes, it's one of those hollow boxes and she hand painted it.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool things here. MWK, that mask would make a good fortune teller, too. I applaud you for getting another package out so fast when the first one went missing. Yay you!

I am stalking this thread waiting to see if my package made it to my victim. I am too lazy to go get my purse to pull out the tracking number. lol

I ended up not crafting anything, so I hope that she is not disappointed in the box. Sometimes---especially right now at peak crunch time you just have to do what you can do. That is what I love about this exchange though---it is always so interesting like buying one of those mystery boxes in the stores.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

The Walking Dead said:


> I HAVE BEEN REAPED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Sorry about the wait, was trying to do homework and upload photos. I LOVE everything I got. It was such a great thing to come home to after a long day at school. I got one AMAZING NBC bag, NBC socks, NBC coin bag, NBC stickers, NBC patches, candy, FrankenWeenie fingerless gloves, tiny NBC cup, purple NBC cup, Big NBC that the bottom flashes red, A Uglydoll (that's its name), two rings, a bracelet, and lots of baking Halloween things. Thank you so much Chelsiestein...
> Overall reap
> 
> 
> ...


What an AMAZING reap!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> Jenn&Matt, I'm obsessed with that corpsed skull. Awesome job!! I love the your whole reap, doto!!
> 
> PD, I can't wait to find out if your Reaper bared their fangs. Those witches are PERFECT!!
> 
> ...


 Thank you and yes, I made the doll and the box..I think I made most everything, even the little cards with the charm bags!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

IshWitch said:


> We have cats, I'm sure Luna was smelling Pumpkin, Gabby and Fuzzums.  I hope the banner is big enough for the voodoo cabin. Can't wait to see pics of the things in your set up. I'm so glad they work for your theme! I've never done a voodoo haunt, but now I'm totally inspired!


I knew I saw more skulls!! Those look soooo great!!! And I love how you treated the glass!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Kelloween said:


> Thank you and yes, I made the doll and the box..I think I made most everything, even the little cards with the charm bags!


Wow! Very nice!!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Lots of great reaps ! I would love any of these fun packages.
Props to MWK, it has to be very disappointing and you handled it like a pro !! cool you got a new package out in no time. I hope this never happens to anyone else.


----------



## Chelsiestein (Jun 27, 2014)

The Walking Dead said:


> I HAVE BEEN REAPED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Sorry about the wait, was trying to do homework and upload photos. I LOVE everything I got. It was such a great thing to come home to after a long day at school. I got one AMAZING NBC bag, NBC socks, NBC coin bag, NBC stickers, NBC patches, candy, FrankenWeenie fingerless gloves, tiny NBC cup, purple NBC cup, Big NBC that the bottom flashes red, A Uglydoll (that's its name), two rings, a bracelet, and lots of baking Halloween things. Thank you so much Chelsiestein...
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!   I love everything you got me.  And all the NBC things are AMAZING. You made my day.


YAY! This makes me so happy! I was only planning on part of the package being Nightmare Before Christmas...then it kind of just took over!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

TheHalloweenKing said:


> On another note, I REALLY hope my victim is going to LOVE their box. They are pretty special, if I do say so myself.
> Long hours of sewing and a few hours of painting, and several hours of designing and creating something very special, went into his box. We really hope you love it as much as we do.



oooo 'his' box, sounds promising!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

LadyGoats said:


> I knew I saw more skulls!! Those look soooo great!!! And I love how you treated the glass!!


The "glass" lanterns are really all plastic. I was worried things would get broken this year for some reason, so went that route. Might have been a premonition, not sure, but whatever it was, I didn't want to tempt fate.  They looked pretty eerie with the battery tea lights in them, and that wasn't even in the dark LOL! 
Here is a pic testing the paint before the twine was finished.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

IshWitch said:


> The "glass" lanterns are really all plastic.



Non-breakable? EVEN BETTER!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Ish Witch, I have been wanting to make some of those witch lanterns but was afraid of breakage too. I have been asking about using the plastic mayo type jars. Now I wish I would have been saving them. I dpn't think I can gather enough in time to use this year. Yours look super!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Thanks! I was looking longingly at the new mayo jars we had (hubby had gotten bogo) and almost dumped them both into a container to steal the jars! LOL! But instead went with a salsa jar, a liter soda bottle and the bottom of a vodka bottle. Because I had cut the tops off of the last 2, I heated the edges with a lighter to smooth. It melted them a bit, and that looked cool, so I hit the liter bottle in a few spots to give it some character.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Salsa? Not that I have in abundance and we eat a lot of it. Hmmm... I will put out a call for jars to my friends. Thanks for more info.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Kyriotes said:


> I left clues. That I did.
> I'm glad things were liked. After you put a kibosh on real bones (I really wanted to get you chicken feet, alligator paws, and gator jaw knives, but those types of items aren't for everyone), I got a bit stumped and I tried my hand at potion bottles and failed. So my goal became filling bottles you might have and providing items that might serve dual purposes (like the hat, candles, and the bags...I guess). The chicken feet candy was a hilarious find.
> 
> My friends second guessed all of my gift decisions too so my anxiety was through the roof with this reap. I almost painted on the hat, except that I wanted you to be able to use it for multiple things, as I said before.


You really did a wonderful job as my Reaper. I couldn't have been more pleased. The hat is a particular favorite and I already have future plans for many of the pieces for future Halloweens. Thank you again for all your generous gifts!! You can be my reaper any time.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

great reaps everyone love the NBC stuff keep the pics coming


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

terri73 said:


> My package will be in the mail tomorrow. I had to find a different box and I'm hoping this one makes the trip safely. I was afraid one certain item is going to get smoothed so I think this box should be a good fit. Not to big but not to snug. Hopefully it makes its way to my victim quickly since they just live one state away.


Hmm...unless I've misinterpreted your location, I'm a state away!!! Of course I can also think of two others who are too.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

OH phantasm!!! I hope that creepy plant is for meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Bumpity Bump! For easier viewing.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

TheWalkingDead...great NBC reap!!! Wow!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

TheHalloweenKing said:


> Alright, I turned on the bright lights and snapped a photo.
> Thanks so much MWK.
> My niece has something in common with you. She manages a Dollar tree and last year after the Halloween season had ended, she sent us over a BIG box that was filled almost EXACTLY all the items you sent. How cool is that? Now we are lucky enough to have quite a few of each item for the haunt.
> 
> ...


I hope you receive the original box that one was a lot better. I had to dip into my reaper stash. I hate that everything but the book was store bought. I just didn't want you to go without. Still thinking about making a replica of the mask i had made for you. and re-sending it to you. Mask was from walmart, chains were from Michaels. witch sign was from dollar general. Book was hand made, and everything else came from Dollar tree. Can't have too many rats.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Ok, I am so confused! I thought I had been reaped but Bethene told me that my Reaper is not from there and that is not her last name! I think I know who it is from since Someone told me they had some of the dancing witches that were not new and she would see about fixing the up and sell to me. So maybe this was a huge PIF? Wait that means I still have a Reaper package to come????? oMG


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

moonwitchkitty said:


> I hope you receive the original box that one was a lot better. I had to dip into my reaper stash. I hate that everything but the book was store bought. I just didn't want you to go without. Still thinking about making a replica of the mask i had made for you. and re-sending it to you. Mask was from walmart, chains were from Michaels. witch sign was from dollar general. Book was hand made, and everything else came from Dollar tree. Can't have too many rats.


I was going to say, I don't remember most of those items being at Dollar Tree. I think it was incredibly generous of you to make sure your victim got another box of goodies, after the first one was lost. And you were still able to include a hand made item?! Your victim was indeed very lucky. Very nice job, moonwitchkitty!!


----------



## seelie8504 (Oct 15, 2008)

My victim should be getting their package today - I'm so nervous! I put a lot of work into it and I was pretty happy with the results, I hope they are, too!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

OHHHH a little more from my reaper... as second card and a very cool Krampus sticker book... That will come in handy for the next card exchange. Thanks you reaper who knew there was such a coll thing out there... My reaper did. Pictures to follow later when I'm more awake...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Victim today may be the day. It should be soon. I hope that you like what I put together for you---or shopped for you. Biting my nails and waiting. Just talked to texaslucky and she is anxiously awaiting her Reap, too. As it turns out, so am I even though I thought I had been Reaped yesterday.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

pictures, pictures...PICTURES!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Not reaped yet, but since we're home early I'm not worried about fedex or ups leaving a box in the rain! They travel our neighborhood until 7 so lots of time yet today!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> OHHHH a little more from my reaper... as second card and a very cool Krampus sticker book... That will come in handy for the next card exchange. Thanks you reaper who knew there was such a coll thing out there... My reaper did. Pictures to follow later when I'm more awake...


Krampus is awesome very lucky  cant wait to see your pictures


----------



## Dead_Girl (Aug 29, 2009)

My Reaper started teasing me a few weeks ago. I kept meaning to come on and post my teasing pics, but I work 3 jobs and go to school, so I'm rather busy. However today, I'm home sick. I'm sitting on my couch watching Law & Order SVU and feeling completely miserable, when I get a knock at the door. I turn to look out the window and there is a man and I'm like "dammit...who the hell...this better not be some religious nut..." So I open the door and he's holding a box. He explains that this box was dropped off at his house by mistake... I thanked him graciously and took the box, thinking, "Did I order something? I don't remember ordering anything...." So I bring it inside and I open it up...and WHOO HOOO!! I've been Reaped! I completely forgot that I didn't feel good! Here are my teasings....





















And here is what came today! 

























And a funny story... I literally laughed my butt off when I saw the Elm Street sign. This morning I woke up and checked Facebook to find that a friend had posted a wreath to my timeline saying, "I know I'll see this on your door this year!" It was a wreath with Freddy's hat, glove, and this Elm Street sign on it. So all morning I'm thinking, ok, I know I can get the hat and glove at the Halloween store, but will they have that sign? Where can I get the sign? ....and then it literally showed up at my door!! Looks like I'm making a wreath!! Thank you soooo much Amanda. I don't know your forum handle.... but thank you so so so soooo much, I love all of it!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Wooo, I have been reaped! Everything is right up my alley, thank you so much! Have to reverse stalk to see if I can figure out who it is. Love it all, how did you get Edgar on the candle?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Dead Girl, that sign is cool and will make a terrific wreath addition! great reap! Fun teasers, too!

BR1MSTON3, also a great reap! Love the owl and the crow on the skull!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

My reaper has struck again! Package number 6! 









This time my stalker, um, reaper, sent Day of the Dead window clings (I love these!), costume jewelry, and two full costumes, Maleficent and the Headless Horseman! They sent a long a note that the costumes could be worn or used to make full sized props. That is awesome! 
















Of course, because Maleficent is my favorite villain, and I had actually eyed this particular costume at one point, I totally ignored it, and I had to try on the Headless Horse costume.  Because it's funnier and that's the way my brain works! 

Reaper you're kinda amazing! 

(There's still one more number on the countdown!)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

So fun, all these numbered reaps, amyml!! Awesome!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Dead_girl, feel better! Love the story about the sign!
Br1mston3, that is a great candle!! And I like the bottle, trio. How great!!
Amyml, seriously? There's more??!!


----------



## Queen Of Spades (Jun 7, 2013)

Amyml's headless horseman costume from her recent reap. FYI, it kind of takes two people to get this costume on haha.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

LadyGoats, I know right? My reaper is super generous. They're good at covering their tracks too. I'm a pro-level stalker and I haven't figured out who they are yet.

*Edit* I had a lightbulb moment. I have some suspicions, but I'm keeping them to myself for now...


----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent my reaper gift out now waiting for mine soooo can't wait &#55357;&#56837;


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, great things everyone! Keep the photos coming.


----------



## The Walking Dead (Aug 1, 2013)

Soon..........


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

OMG, I love the Maleficient costume in the package, but that Headless Horseman one is FANTASTIC.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I was Reaped Reaped Reaped !!! I got home from work just a few minutes ago and on my porch was "the box" I couldn't wait to run and see what was inside. I am so over the moon thrilled I can't stand it. Wonderful gifts but even better, soooo much lovely thought put into it. 
Pictures in just a few minutes. I have to fix the girl child some food before she kills me then I'm on it !! squeee !!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

moonwitchkitty said:


> I hope you receive the original box that one was a lot better. I had to dip into my reaper stash. I hate that everything but the book was store bought. I just didn't want you to go without. Still thinking about making a replica of the mask i had made for you. and re-sending it to you. Mask was from walmart, chains were from Michaels. witch sign was from dollar general. Book was hand made, and everything else came from Dollar tree. Can't have too many rats.


Sorry to hear your original items went missing.
That was a lovely and generous thing to do. Making sure your victim was taken care of despite a mishap.
Members like you are what make HF a great place.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

loving the reapings, Dead_Girl, love the freddy sign, make sure to post pictures of the wreath you make!

Br1mston3, love the Poe items, very cool,,,

Amyml, wow, love the day of the dead clings, and the costumes rock, the headless horseman looks so awesome!! your reaper is very tricky, but there are clues!!! hehehe


----------



## fenixcelt (Mar 13, 2013)

Wanted to post this here because I know everyone is looking at this page now. To my victim and the victim of my daughter. I do appologize. I will be shipping out on Monday. Had a small vehicle issue that got in the way. Will make sure it is worth the wait.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

I had just sat down to read this thread when the doorbell rang - and my box was here!!
So many awesome goodies!!
MichaelMyers1, you did a great job! 
Love the socks (Ms Pat rolled her eyes when she saw them as I had promised not to buy myself any this year heehee!)
And that bag of chocolate - yummm! Got it in the fridge chilling!
The bats and ravens and tape will be going to work with me. For the first time I have permission to decorate my cubicle....
And the key! We had been looking for something steampunk-ish for me to wear on my dress to tie in to Pat's costume - and the key is perfect!!!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ok, pictures from my wonderful reap! I want to thank my reaper from the bottom of my heart, I truly love everything and all of it arrived unbroken and in perfect condition. My reaper also wrote me a letter explaining her choices of gifts, I'm keeping my letter forever, it was so sweet and showed just how much thought she put into everything. Here is a picture of all my gifts together and then some close ups of all the greatness.












super cool old Poe book with another letter from my reaper and nice feather I'm going to put in my display. I'm keeping the Poe book out all the time, not just for Halloween.






Love this little Voodoo doll , he's laying on a Tarot book to help interpret the meanings.

edit: had to edit this to add that under the feather and Poe book are some of Poe's poems Reaper printed off on some nice paper and in a really pretty font. They are going in my display as well, with the quill and Poe bust...yay


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Beautiful crystal ball and stand. I was floored when she told me in the letter what the "ball" part really is, no matter what I love it and it fits the stand perfect and I couldn't have picked a better color. I'm going to keep this out year round as well !






A really nice Witch's Grimoire, it has some pages my reaper filled and then blank pages for me to fill with my own Witchyness. and a heavy nice taper candle holder, perfect for my style of decor and exactly the type of thing I look for.






love love this little sinister Jack, he is actually a "box" , his hat comes off and the pumpkin body is hollow and he is actually Bethany Lowe...love him, did I say that?? I do !

Oh and in the pic with the Grimoire is also little jar of sea urchins my reaper sent as a curiosity as well as a nice touch from her local area, they are beautiful.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Gotta say...some really great reaps so far!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I collect Funko Pops and I got a really fun one, Sam of course. I only had two Horror Pops and Sam was on my want list, I'm so happy to add him to my little ( or not so little ) Pop family ! Also shown are two big old arms, I personally believe one can never have too many body parts !






and last but certainly not least my little scarab, he serves duel purposes, he is a curiosity of course but also fits in with Poe's " The Gold Bug". 
Thank you again dear Reaper. I'm over the moon with all my new things, you couldn't have done better if you tried.
My Reaper also did a good job of being stealthy. The first day after we got our victims assigned I thought I was so smart I had my Reaper all figured out, thought I knew for sure who it was...then I had some doubts and thought it might be someone else...went back and forth thinking it was one of these two people lol Turns out I'm not so smart after all because I never for a second thought it was who it actually turned out to be lol. My great Reaper is Tannasgach. I know I've said it over and over but I really do love everything.

edited to say I thought the pic with Sam showed the two arms better, but you can see them in the group pic.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Really awesome
Reaps! I am blown away by everyone's thoughtfulness and creativity!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lady goats, c u t e gift bags.
witchie poo, thjat's great, but i don't live in new york. darn
amy, nice gifts. i love a lot of it. how fun. glad you're excited
lady goats, it is worth sending, unless there is a spider or snake with it. alive i mean.
wonderland brownies, very sweet reap. that mouse ring is just to adorable. i want one. i really want one.
beautiful nightmare, nice size box.
i see there are a lot of gifts going out.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Windborn, I love that crow on the jar! And the key is awesome. I would love to have one like that. We need to know where that was bought, Michael Myers.

Disembodied voice, there is a lot there I love. I have a crystal ball like that and also have that stand that I love. What is the story behind it that you mention? Great stuff! I also would love a scarab. Great things.

I also love the voodoo doll. That is one that I might be able to make.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

witchy poo, nice reap. i love the necklace.
lizzy, i like those colors a lot.
jb, very curious.
lady goats, nice job. that would be a keeper box.
scareme, that shoud be a easy task. ARE YOU FRIcKING JOKING. you better weed out the untalented. those are drawn very well. i like a lot.
ash, kudos to your reaper, nice tease
a granger, nice gift. those chicken feet rock. awesome gift.
cryptic curiosity, cute card and cameo.


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

What awesome reaps! I'm ready for mine to get here but I'm being patient as I was a late mailer. Lol. My victim should have a box delivered on Monday. I really hope they like it!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

halloweenier, love the white pumpkin and the rat. nice job reaper.
lady goats, you are a tease.
beautiful nightmare, i dig those socks. but those coffin ornaments are amazing. just so so cute.
lady goats, nice cheat.
scareme, I LOVE IT. i hope they got it.
scream queen, nice reap. i love the rat skeleton
doto, i'm loving those rats on the box. doto, a couple of adorable kids. cute what your little guy said. nice reap.
shebear, looks like ish got the whole family. good thing you have a cat and not a dog. the dogs might have claimed that gift. good job ish.
printers devil, i agree, those witches are adorable. and the candles are very nice too.
witchy mom, nice reap. i really love blow molds. that guy is adorable.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Hallorenescene- I love it when you get a few minutes to logon. It's like reliving the past few days! <3


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

queen of spades, i love the voodoo doll and the box. cute little guy. i bet he didn't like that doll. but it is very cool. awesome voodoo sign. love the charms. wow! just a lot of real nice stuff.
amy, poor little guy. it is creepy. but so very cool.
moonwitch kitty, what are thes pictures of?
the walking dead, boy did you get hit. my grandson would be in awe.
halloweenking, nice reap.
phantasm, that would be right up my ally


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Windborn, great reap! Love those two jars in the back...the orange mason jar and the silver mercury glass!

disembodiedvoice, also an awesome reap! That crystal ball is beautiful!!


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

I've been reaped! Thank you Printersdevil for being a wonderful secret reaper. I love everything you sent me!









This is everything that Printersdevil sent me. Of course my mamma cat (mischief) had to get in on the action! LOL!










Here it is again without the cat!


And for the individual pictures....









This is the teaser I received. It seemed no sooner did Bethene get the victims assigned that I found this in my mailbox! It was quick! It is currently hanging on my front door. Debating about hanging in my office at work! LOL!


Then in the main package I received...









Skeleton Hand Lights. These will go in my cemetery.










A Spooky Rappin' Crypt.










And Herman and Lilly Munster Dolls! I never even knew they had made these!


Thanks again Printersdevil! I love everything you sent!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am glad that you like everything. I really meant to craft something special for you but I am so overwhelmed in all that I have left to do and so busy trying to finish that I took the easy way out. I was so excited to find the Lilly and Herman since you said you loved the Munsters.

Love your Mischief!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

dead girl, i agree, that sign is fantastic. hope you post a picture when you are done making it. and i'm glad it made you feel better. hope it lingers.
brimstone, poe, that is a great reap.
amy, those are nice costumes. i would love either one of them. that is great the costumes fit. they do both fit, right? you look awesome in that costume. you just need a pumpkin, huh? i'm sure your reaper will reveal them self with the last package, right?
windborn, way to cute witch, and a lovely set of jars.
disembodiedvoice, boy do i love that jack and the voodoo doll. everything is very nice. i love pops dolls too. they remind me of character pictures that are always fun. and that scarrab is pretty. and that is kind of scary


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

whisper, i love the hands and the crypt. both are very nice. those munster dolls are very collectible and hard to find. you should treasure them.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Whisper!! Pd!!! Wow, those hand lights are awesome!!! I live the Munster figures, too. Way cool!!


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

I have seen so many cool things in the last 3 pages, I don't know where to begin. The nightmare stuff is right up my alley and there was also a crystal ball that caught my attention. I still cant get over how talented everyone on this forum is. That creepy plant is killer 

Congrats to everyone on their awesome reaps. I think it's great that both sides get a reward. The receiver gets to enjoy their new goodies and the sender gets that awesome feeling of giving and making someone's day. Great things all around. I am looking forward to getting my box. Can't stand the anticipation.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Yay, I was awesomely reaped!!  Amazing hand crafted items, love, love, love everything. Thank you, thank you my dear reaper! I have to get up at 5:00 for work in the morning so I will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

whisper, great reap!! Wow, those Herman and Lily dolls are too cool!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, as I said earlier...I have been reaped!! It was funny, because I posted earlier that I hoped my gift wasn't coming today, because it was majorly downpouring rain earlier...like flooding bad...and I was worried my gifts would get soaked. The mailman came and went with his truck, no box. A little bit later, the rain slowed down and the mail truck drove back down the street again and parked in front of my house...he brought me my big ol' box! He must have been waiting for the rain to chill out a little, lol. So nice of him!

Anyway, I love my gifts!! My wonderful reaper was our fearless reaper leader, bethene!! Here are my pics!!

First, my pretty, orange box full of kitty stickers...two of my kitties, Ziva and Max, were checking things out, lol.









Next, the inside of the box...my cute little card and all the pretty wrapping and paper:









Some of the smaller items...a pumpkin light, a blue spot light for lighting my display (lighting is definitely needed!), more little glass bottles like the ones I got with my teaser, cute little owl buttons and a really yummy smelling package of Apple Pie wax cubes:















Then, she sent some lovely Fall garland, which I already have hung over my french doors(I'll have lights up there, too, when I get out the Halloween stuff) Sorry the pic is kind of dark, it's rainy and gloomy here, lol. The colors are very pretty on this garland.









Next, an awesome orange pumpkin cake pan! I love to bake, so this will definitely get used, soon! It even looks nice just being in my kitchen sitting there, lol.









Then, she sent a beautiful light up pumpkin stake that color changes:





















Then I open up something I have been looking for for awhile now...a Kitchen Witch!!! Yays!!!!!! Her face is adorable, and she has an owl!! I love her! I can't wait to get her hung up in my kitchen!! 















Finally, bethene has gifted me with her wonderful "Ghostly Lady", including skeletal arms and material for me to make her body with!!! She is fantastic, and I can't wait to get her all put together! I don't have much in the way of any full size props and such, besides my reaper and scarecrow, so she is a welcome addition! Once I get her all put together, I will show you, for sure! She will be loved and taken care of!









I am even keeping the pretty ribbons that were tied around the gifts, lol:









Here were the teaser items, in case some of you didn't see them earlier:









Thank you sooooooo much, bethene!! I love it all and will use it all! You are an awesome reaper! {{So many hugs!!!}}


----------



## Queen Of Spades (Jun 7, 2013)

I love the little owl!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I love the ghostly lady and the kitchen witch. I have been watching for a witch for you! I found one early last year and sent it to someone in a Reaper and have had my eye open for one for you since I saw it on your list. Great that you got one!!!!

I also love that pumpkin light stand thing. I have never seen anything like that. Very cool.

Bethene is a great Reaper for sure. She has been mine twice through the years.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The pumpkin light has stakes on the bottom, so I set it on my metal floor vent so it would stand up to take the pics, lol. I have looked so long for a kitchen witch, very happy now.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

witchykitty, darling kitties. very nice reap. bethene made the kitchen witch. oh my she turned out wonderful. i love her smile. that little owl is a sweet touch. the pumpkin pan is wonderful. i love to bake as well. i'm always grabbing pans. bethene, where did you get the pumpkin stake. i am serious, i want one. did you add the leaves and fruit? that makes it all the better. very pretty ribbons. i would craft with them. and is that head hand crafted by bethene? she will be a very cool prop. i love all of the presents bethene. awesome job.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Did bethene make that Ghostly lady? I love her , her hair is crazy wonderful. Please post pics when you set her up.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Bethene made the kitchen witch? It is awesome! Love it all.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> witchykitty, darling kitties. very nice reap. bethene made the kitchen witch. oh my she turned out wonderful. i love her smile. that little owl is a sweet touch. the pumpkin pan is wonderful. i love to bake as well. i'm always grabbing pans. bethene, where did you get the pumpkin stake. i am serious, i want one. did you add the leaves and fruit? that makes it all the better. very pretty ribbons. i would craft with them. and is that head hand crafted by bethene? she will be a very cool prop. i love all of the presents bethene. awesome job.


I was wondering if she made my little Kitchen Witch...I adore her and her owl! I will be crafting with the ribbons, lol. 



disembodiedvoice said:


> Did bethene make that Ghostly lady? I love her , her hair is crazy wonderful. Please post pics when you set her up.


I think this is one of her awesome creations...I messaged her to find out for sure. She is fantastic. I will post her somewhere once I get her set up. I've never built a full size, dressed prop before, so it may take me some time, lol, but I'll post her, for sure.


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)

I have
been REAPED!!! I will post pics tomorrow after I've had some coffee. I almost didn't notice the box that my husband brought inside and put next to another box belonging to my son. Eventually though, it was opened and I love everything in it!!! Perfect for my cemetary haunt! Thank you for the awesome gits Reaper!


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

REAPED!
Thanks so much to our reaper, Halloweeeniner! We love it all! Will post pics tomorrow.


As for our victim, we haven't sent your reap yet. And we don't intend to.....



but don't fret, you'll be reaped. 

Tomorrow.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am so happy that you like everything, yes, the witch and the ghostly lady I made... 
Hallo, I honestly don't know where the pumpkin light came from. I have had it, new in the box but did not want to ship the box, and have never used it, thought that it is right up Witchykitty's alley!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Like, like, like! Glad you have a considerate mailman WK! And WHAT A REAP!!! I love the witch, can you post on this thread when you finish it?

Edit: I barely remember typing this, but I totally meant it! Hahaha!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Such great reaps . Makes me even more excited to see what my reaper did for me.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

It's time dear victim! Come out of the shadows. A large package is on its way to you as I type this! Mwuhahaha!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> Like, like, like! Glad you have a considerate mailman WK! And WHAT A REAP!!! I love the witch, can you post on this thread when you finish it?
> 
> Edit: I barely remember typing this, but I totally meant it! Hahaha!


Hahahaha!!! I'll post her here when I get her finished...as long as I can still find this thread, anyway, lol.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

battypatty, nice card. can't wait to see what you got


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay, only 15 minutes left of the morning. A lot of you promised photos this morning!!! Impatiently waiting!!!!! lol


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I didn't join the big reaper this year but was reaped anyway by the most amazing Queen Of Spades.

She was my reaper last year. The post office mangled the shipping box and several things were lost and most of the remainder damaged. 

This morning, out of the blue, a box arrived that had the most wonderful items in it! And the sweetest card! I absolutely love everything! It looks like Queen of Spades handmade the scarf and hat for the skeleton and also coasters in favorite Halloween colors. She made a wreath with bat clips that are super cool and included an incredible spider. I love both the coffin and Jack O' Lantern boxes. The candy is a favorite of mine. Oh, and there is a spooky crow on a pumpkin figurine, he is great and will go on my desk. All of it was surrounded with creepy cloth. I am always looking for more creepy cloth. Everything is just absolutely breathtakingly perfect.

I'm blown away by her thoughtfulness and kindness and am having difficulty finding words to adequately express how I feel right now so I'll just say thank you again to Queen Of Spades. You rock!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

If anyone feels left out, wants more reaping madness or needs something to occupy them there is still time to sign up for the second reap.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I've been reaped! I've taken pictures but baby's hungry so bear with me for an hour or two. 

My reaper didn't identify herself, so I may have to do some reverse stalking myself!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> I didn't join the big reaper this year but was reaped anyway by the most amazing Queen Of Spades.
> 
> ...
> 
> I'm blown away by her thoughtfulness and kindness and am having difficulty finding words to adequately express how I feel right now so I'll just say thank you again to Queen Of Spades. You rock!!!!!!!!!!


Wowwww... I'm blown away, too. That's a huge testament to the kind of person QoS is, and I'm deeply moved. Just.. Wow! 

From someone totally unaffected by that action, thank you Queen of Spades.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Very cool to be reaped again!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Sign ups for the second Reaper end on the 20th


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We have the most wonderful forum family here!!! Wow, QoS, You rock!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

lizzyborden said:


> It's time dear victim! Come out of the shadows. A large package is on its way to you as I type this! Mwuhahaha!!!!


I'm ready!!!! I'll just wait on my porch until it arrives!!!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

NormalLikeYou said:


> REAPED!
> Thanks so much to our reaper, Halloweeeniner! We love it all! Will post pics tomorrow.
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh boy... company!!! I'll put coffee on!!


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)

I have to say how much fun I'm having reading all the posts and looking at pictures of all the awesome reapings! I'm so glad I decided to be a part of this. 
Here are the pictures of my reaping. Sorry for the delay in posting. I had a hard time getting the video attached. Everything is great and fits in perfectly with my outside decor! I had a lot of fun playing with the scary eyes for the bushes especially! It seems to shake the bush more than what shows in the video. See the facebook link to watch it. 
My husband said I'm going to give some poor kid a heart attack. 
I also got a tombstone (which I love!), a monster head and hands to come crawling out of the grave, a rat - you can't have too many rats, and green webbing which will look cool with a blacklight. 

Thanks again, Reaper!!! I will post again when my yard is decorated. Can't wait!
View attachment 256498


----------



## 51217 (Aug 29, 2013)

I got reaped by croglin vampire! I love everything so much!


----------



## 51217 (Aug 29, 2013)

Third picture


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Here's pictures of my reaping! Oh and if you see anything that resembles dirt, dust or cobwebs in any of the pictures, it's just part of my Halloween decor. 










Ooh! A box full of goodies!









Tremblin' Toads, bat brew, a bottle of aconite that contains a spider and light-up skull and a flickering candelabra









Lots of pumpkins! The one on the left I think is made from a coconut, the large stone-look pumpkin contained a note saying that it would look great planted with mums, the two little ones have already made their way to my shadow box and the sparkly pumpkin is going beneath the tree. 









Candy corn lights, a BOO mug, a large skull candle, four little skull candles and a pumpkin ornament for the tree! 









Three Halloween books for the baby. "Drac's Night Out" has a set of vampire teeth too! I've been picking up Halloween-themed books when I find them and these are new ones to add to the collection! 









Minnie Mouse ears and since I mentioned photo frames for the baby on my list and got this cute frame with pink skeleton hands. There's bottle labels and spider potholders too. 









Everything together

Thank you so much for all the goodies dear reaper! I love it all! I have an idea who you are, but not 100% sure yet.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

A few pictures of the baby enjoying the goodies!









She's fascinated by the Tremblin Toads! They sing "When the Witch Comes Back" and it looks like she's reading the Halloween Stew recipe. 









One of her happy faces! She didn't seem to mind the ears at all. 

Thanks again my reaper. You made both of us happy today!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Looks like my victim's package has been delivered!!!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I was reaped! Thank you Secret Reaper. I love everything and know just what to do with each item. I particularly love the Halloween fabric trivet/ coaster and am going to put it on my shelf as a piece of art. The clown cracks me up because I never in a million years thought we we would be doing a clown theme next year, but it's coming, so the clown is perfect. Thank you again. I love everything. I still don't know who you are.... yet.  Thank you!


----------



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

Yay, today I became a Victim thanks to Candy Creature!

I met the mailman half way down the driveway. I could see had something exciting for me thanks to this jack-o-lantern themed packing box:









Inside nicely wrapped packages:









The loot:









I will admit that when it comes to being a reaper, I have a bad habit of getting things that I really like and hoping the victim likes them too. But Candy Creature really knows how to stalk a victim! 

I LOVE zombies. She sent a zombie hanging decoration whose eyes light up. And a zombie outbreak pillow. Both will be put to good use! 

There's a light up LED picture which I love. I had my eye on a few LED pictures from Kirklands, but couldn't justify the price. I tend to like to swap out the artwork in my house for Halloween, so this is perfect. I agonized where to put it to get maximum exposure during my halloween party, and finally found a place for it at the foot of my stairs.

A handmade sign reads: Feed the fish at your own risk. Our piranha are masquerading as koi for Halloween." (I have koi ponds in my front yard that I incorporate into my Halloween display.)

And finally, I was so excited to see Candy Creature included a nod to my love of mysteries and collection of Clue games. There's a little serving tray with a picture made from one of the Clue game boxes (it's actually my favorite of the classic Clue game versions!) And a set of 4 coasters made from the Clue suspect cards. I really love how I can use these all year long! (I'm really a freak when it comes to my Clue collection!)

And to round it off, a magnifying glass to search for more Clues and 4 chalkboard painted mugs with Mystery and Halloween themes. I'm sorry to say some of the writing and pictures on the mugs got erased in shipping, but I got the gist! They'll be fun to recreate. 

I feel like I scored big with this reap! Thank you, again, Candy Creature!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Dead_Girl said:


> My Reaper started teasing me a few weeks ago. I kept meaning to come on and post my teasing pics, but I work 3 jobs and go to school, so I'm rather busy. However today, I'm home sick. I'm sitting on my couch watching Law & Order SVU and feeling completely miserable, when I get a knock at the door. I turn to look out the window and there is a man and I'm like "dammit...who the hell...this better not be some religious nut..." So I open the door and he's holding a box. He explains that this box was dropped off at his house by mistake... I thanked him graciously and took the box, thinking, "Did I order something? I don't remember ordering anything...." So I bring it inside and I open it up...and WHOO HOOO!! I've been Reaped! I completely forgot that I didn't feel good! Here are my teasings....
> 
> View attachment 256220
> View attachment 256221
> ...


I'm so glad you liked everything, and the sign turned out to be perfect. I'm also glad it all made you forget you were sick! I thought my schedule was crazy, yours takes the cake! I was so excited to ship it, that I forgot to reveal myself. Happy Halloween from Lady Arsenic!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I got Reaped! Woot! Came home from a trip to lowes and found this! 
We're building a log rack for the firepit, and it is thundering to beat the band, so hubby won't let me open it until he comes in. I'm dying of anticipation! And heat, it's 92 out!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Well, I think it is about my turn...no? not yet? ..................Great great reaps everyone!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

First, the box


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

My reaper was beautifulnightmare (and her daughter!). It's actually been here for a couple days...but my useless postal carrier refuses to even attempt to deliver a package, and today was the first chance I had to get to "town." That's OK, though, just let the anticipation build - and the reward was more than worth the wait! 

There's a Dia de los Muertos theme to this year's reap, which I love!

We'll be making some sugar skulls, and chocolate Catrina's here at the farm








I was blessed with the artwork for both beautifulnightmare - who made the painting, remembering that my wife and I farm - and her daughter who made the lovely drawing








Another beautifulnightmare painting...a very talented family.








And so very much more


















































Thank you, my friend!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Oh man! I am in Reaper Heaven! 
Everything is awesome! Love Love Love it all! 
The box upon opening







And the contents





















2 cool 5ft blow up aliens! And some awesome blue led light strings! 







Love the Area 51sign and it's GID! Look at the pretty color of the blue lights. Know exactly where to put the window cling! I now have 2 and was going to put the other one on the front door to direct the ToTs, so this one is going on the car! 







This ray gun is perfect! And miles of Caution Tape, need that! The alien eyes are so cool, should I work them into my costume or use on a prop? 







I have plans for these cameras! Thank you ago much! 







Everything together, with one of the 5ft aliens blown up thanks to hubby! 







My little one now has a mommy and daddy!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

these reapings are all so amazing, everyone is really knocking things out of the park this year!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi all! I have been at Disney for Halloween and just now checking in! Windborn glad you loved your box!! So happy it was fun shopping for you!!' Enjoy it all! I want to see pics of the cubicle when done  Printersdevil I got the key at a local Halloween store. I have become friendly with the owner over the years. I would be happy to swing by and pick in up for you


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

My Reaper is the best!

Please forgive my camera....

I LOVE everything! I am so in love with the Peanuts treasure box!!! And how could my Reaper possibly know that Broom Hilda happens to be one of my favorite witches! i also received a beautifully made apron, Snoopy utensils and an adorable Peanuts bag. I can't wait to use every single thing!!! Thank you sooooooooo very much! You are amazing, Whisper!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

How so very sweet of Queen of Spades to send you a surprise reaping!! Wonderful gifts, X-pired...this is such a fantastic, caring group!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

I particularly like those day of the dead and alien boxes - great items, and every single reap shared has been on point. People doing amazing with these.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Batty Patty, great reap! Love the stone and the eyes are neat!

Jubbag, cool items! Real IV bags, that'll be a cool addition to a hospital/psych ward theme, for sure! Is that a little basket/carrying thing with bottles in it? I like that!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lizzy, wow! Awesome reap! Love the Boo mug, the pumpkin ornament, the books, candelabra, silver skulls...the frogs are adorable...lots of cool stuff! (Your little one is pretty darned adorable, too!!!)

The Red Hallows, nice reap! I also love that little fabric trivet and would use it as decor, lol. The spell book is lovely, and the hat garland/banner is cute!!

krnlmustrd, love your reap! Love the mugs, the koi fish sign is too funny, love the light up sign, I love Clue, so that stuff is pretty neat, and even though I'm not a huge zombie fan, the pillow is cool too!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Pretty Little Nightmare confessed to being my reaper! Thank you again!  Oh and that candelabra looks awesome when it's lit up! 




lizzyborden said:


> Here's pictures of my reaping! Oh and if you see anything that resembles dirt, dust or cobwebs in any of the pictures, it's just part of my Halloween decor.
> 
> 
> View attachment 256583
> ...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor...wait...I thought you weren't singing up?? Hahaha...oh well. Anyway, you received some lovely, hand painted DotD items! Very nice DotD things to add to your theme, for sure! (the drawing is too cute!)

IshWitch, the blue lights are really neat, and the Area 51 sign is really awesome!! I love what it says at the bottom, that violators will vanish, hahaha...

mb24, I really love all the Peanuts stuff!!! I like the vintage cat and the pumpkin towel, too!


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

Here are pics of our much appreciated reap from Halloweeeiner. We opened the box to find a wonderful mix of stuff all nestled in festive orange paper shreds! There was also a really cute card that I forgot to get in the picture.

Bat decorations!








LED candles - love these!








Two kinds of caution tape - we especially love the orange one with the skulls!








This really cool lock & chain!








And there were two crows, an LED candle with a spiderweb design, a bag of small skulls (we ALWAYS need more skulls!), really great flocked spiders, and two bags of white chocolate candy corn M&Ms. Yum! (yes, I said two, and yes, there is only one in the picture. Do the math. ) Here's a pic of everything:








Thank you so much, Halloweeeiner - we love it all!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, I have been gone most of the day, so I think I have now seen and commented on all the reaps today, lol. I hope I didn't miss anyone, all the reaps so far this reaper were fantastic, and, as usual, there have been items in all of the reaps that I would love to have for myself!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

NormalLikeYou, great reap! Love those two candle sticks and all the mini skulls!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

WitchyKitty said:


> The Auditor...wait...I thought you weren't singing up?? Hahaha...oh well.


It's a Halloween miracle!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

IshWitch, I've never done an alien theme before which is strange since I'm sort of drawn to the little buggers...huge X-files fan. Where did you and your reaper get that cute window cling? and what are the things grouped in the bag? and that long green stick thingy? We don't see too much of an alien reap so I'm really diggin it.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Dang it! I was all caught up yesterday! haha. Auditor, I adore your DotD box. 

IshWitch, all the alien stuff is great! Can't wait to see what you do with it!

Normal Like You those candles are great! Love the chain, too!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Love the xfiles disembodiedvoice! We have always been fans of it too! I think the window cling is from party city, but not sure. I got one in my sr box last year. We are doing a sci fi Halloween party next year, and yard this year and next. No party this year, hubby won't let me. 
The things grouped in the bag are 4 more of the blue led strings. So cool! And the green stick is a light wand. I love it! We have a multi color and a white one from DT, this green one is awesome and a bit more solidly made. 
I have looked through my box twice and for the life of me, don't know who my SR is! Please dearest reaper, reveal thyself! You need a proper thank you for your wonderful and thoughtful gifts!


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

I've been Reaped!!!! All I can say is WOW!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you so much Lizzyborden for the awesome box of oddities and the beautifully painted cabinet. I love them all. 
































































I can't even begin to thank you for all of the great things that you so lovingly made for me. I can promise you that they will all be treasured parts of my collection, and to be honest, most of them will probably stay out year round. I've been looking at them all evening, and am still amazed, I can't quit looking at them.  Thank you so much, you are an awesome reaper and a great artist. 

A question, what material did you use for the Fiji mermaid and the shrunken head? They are wonderful, and I love how they look. I might try using it on some of my own projects.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

JOY!!!! Seriously?!?!?!?!

pumpkinking30, i'm with you... WOW!!! The skull... the mermaid.. The Cabinet.. Oh, i heart everything!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

The oddities reap is top-notch. Simply amazing work, Lizzyborden!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I swear I have only been away a day or two and it took me hours to catch up! Amazing reaps and too many to comment on all.
Love the New Orleans theme with all the hand painted signs, the NBC things, loved how special MWK went was so special to send a second gift, people getting Reapings who didn't sig up, people getting exactly what they wanted when they are home sick, and the latest from Lizzy. Last year I tried to make a mermaid and failed. Would love tips? I have an oddity cabinet In my house? 
This Halloween family is amazing. So proud to be a part of it.

My victim should have her box early next week. Hope she likes it!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Wow!! This is a lovely reap  I am SO jealous of all the Sugar Skull items and the paintings are to die for .... very talented! Thank-you so much for sharing photos. I love seeing what everyone has gotten


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

krnlmustrd said:


> Yay, today I became a Victim thanks to Candy Creature!
> 
> I met the mailman half way down the driveway. I could see had something exciting for me thanks to this jack-o-lantern themed packing box:
> 
> ...


Your welcome krnlmustrd. I knew the chalk would probably end up rubbing off in shipping (and would have to be redone every time you wash the mugs) but I included the chalk marker in the baggie with the extra pieces from Clue that I couldn't figure out how to use, but thought that you might need as replacement pieces at some point in time. About all I could think to do with the weapons was make them into wineglass charms, but figured I would make a mess of it. Originally I had planned to write four of the suspects on the mugs to go with the coasters, but ended up decorating two of the mugs with more traditional Halloween items just so you would get an idea that if I can manage to draw a ghost, a bat, a jack-o-lantern, and a skull, then anyone can. If you really hate your drawing abilities, then you can just put words like "Boo" and "EEK!" or "Colonel Mustard in the library with a wrench", "Miss Scarlet in the ball room with a candlestick" etc. I thought of using a paint pen on the mugs, but decided that just leaving them as chalk was more versatile. Also, I found it kind of fun and therapeutic to draw on the mugs, kind of reminded me of playing with a magic slate or etch-a-sketch as a child, don't like how it came out? then easy enough to redo it. By the way, I got the chalk pen at Walmart and it said it was best to store vertically, tip side down.

Originally I had picked out a commuter coffee mug for you that had the black chalk surface. Then I found the coasters to assemble so I switched. I quickly realized that a chalk surface on a coffee mug that you hold with your hand is a idiotic idea and would definitely need to be decorated with a paint pen. The coffee mugs don't smudge as badly when not being wrapped up for shipping since they have a handle by which to hold them. 

I didn't really think that you would want to reuse the el cheapo garden flag with which I decorated the box, but I did throw the stick that was at the top of it inside the bottom of your Reaper box just in case you wanted it. 

The magnifying glass was attached to the card, I had cut two slits in the construction paper and slid the handle through them. Looks like it probably had slid off of the card in transit.

I had fun putting your box together and am glad you liked it.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow such awesome reaps!!!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, I was gone all afternoon and came home to pages of photos and comments. What wonderful, wonderful things sent and received. Love, love this group so much.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

pumpkinking30 said:


> I've been Reaped!!!! All I can say is WOW!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you so much Lizzyborden for the awesome box of oddities and the beautifully painted cabinet. I love them all.
> View attachment 256745
> 
> View attachment 256749
> ...


I'm so glad you liked everything!  Since I knew I wasn't going to participate in the second reaper this year and I had more time to create, I went a little overboard.  Looks like everything made it OK except for the bird which appears to have a broken leg (a little hot glue will fix him up).

The Figi mermaid was intended to be your teaser, but I just kept adding more layers.  She is covered with several layers of tissue paper. I started by applying the paper mache paste with a brush as I did for the book and then applying the crumpled paper. I wasn't getting the dead, dried and wrinkled look I wanted, so I ditched the brush and started dipping the paper in the paste and using my hands. The shrunken head was covered with one Viva paper towel torn into pieces and dipped into paste. I now know why everyone loves using them for corpsing!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm seeing several small wooden coffins among the reaps this year. Reapers, where are you finding these?


----------



## Kyriotes (Oct 4, 2012)

Michael's.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Kyriotes said:


> Michael's.


Thanks! Why oh why can't there be a Michael's nearby!!!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Here's my Fantastic Slayer Box from my Awesome Reaper Seelie8504!!

It came wrapped in burlap - super idea!








Here's the distressed box with a really cool skull on the lid








Inside the box I found these goodies








It's lined with this really beautiful paper








She did an excellent job hand crafting this Holy Bible








Every slayer box needs a rustic cross








Really cool bottles with specimen labels and ingredients








Look at all the vials filled with ingredients and sealed with green wax!








I love everything seelie, Thank You so very, very much!!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Tannasgach said:


> Here's my Fantastic Slayer Box from my Awesome Reaper Seelie8504!!
> 
> It came wrapped in burlap - super idea!
> 
> ...


Super cool reap! Seelie8504 did an amazing job. In fact everyone has received fantastic reaps this year. I'm blown away with what all the reapers came up with.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Tannasgach said:


> Here's my Fantastic Slayer Box from my Awesome Reaper Seelie8504!!
> 
> It came wrapped in burlap - super idea!
> 
> ...


Super cool reap! Seelie8504 did an amazing job. In fact everyone has received fantastic reaps this year. I'm blown away by what all the reapers came up with.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Tanna, I love the slayer box. Especially love how Seelie did all the little vials. Really cute !


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Tanna,
love the homemade slayer box, nice touches!


LizzyB, love the oddities! Fantastic job of putting details up to the tag on each one, love that


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Great slayer box! Love the skull on the front. Great Job Reaper


----------



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

Candy Creature said:


> ...I didn't really think that you would want to reuse the el cheapo garden flag with which I decorated the box, but I did throw the stick that was at the top of it inside the bottom of your Reaper box just in case you wanted it.
> 
> The magnifying glass was attached to the card, I had cut two slits in the construction paper and slid the handle through them. Looks like it probably had slid off of the card in transit.
> 
> I had fun putting your box together and am glad you liked it.


I didn't realize that was a garden flag! I was wondering what the straw thingy was! I assumed it was something that fell in the box... haha. Makes more sense now. And of course I'm going to use it. I have room for everything! I peeled off the tape and it's just fine!

And, yeah, the magnifying glass fell out of the card. The holes make sense now too! I didn't even think about how the magnifying glass would have fit them... I would make a HORRIBLE detective. (I'll stick to writing the mysteries instead of trying to solve them...!)


----------



## Queen Of Spades (Jun 7, 2013)

Wow! So many great reaps. I didn't have much time yesterday to check the forum (I did sneak on for a few minutes at work though tehehe) and now feel like I missed so much. 
Lizzyborden- Those Minnie Ears are adorable! 
The Red Hallows- I love the skeleton clown and am tempted to make myself one now haha
Pumpkinking30- I'm lovin' your reap. Fantastic stuff!
And there's so many more fantastic reaps that deserve a comment but my brain is jello right now. Awesome job everyone!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

pumpkinking30...I love that cabinet!!!!!!!!!! Great reap!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Tannasgach, what a lovely slayer box kit!! Very well done!


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

Victim, victim watching your box and it's nearing. Sorry for the quiet start, but I hope it's worth the wait!

In other news my reaper Witchy Poo knocked it out of the park!

The full spread:








Closeups:












































Started my fly traps growing, and am so excited to start reading my horror stories! Cat toys didn't make it into the master picture as they were stolen out the moment the box opened. They love chasing them all over the house! I've never seen them so crazy for anything ball shaped! Thanks for going all out!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

So many cool things, I can't remember then all. I loved the Disney stuff, nightmare before Christmas stuff, the Steam punk key, the crystal ball, the witch dress, WOW you guys!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I also saw where packages were delivered, and people were imploring "check your porch! " I can safely say, mine has not arrived yet, I was on my porch almost all day yesterday. A close call though, Spookerstar had something delivered. Creeping Shadow and I both perked up when the mailman pulled up between the houses. Sadly, we both still wait. Sigh.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

GraveyardQueen, nice reap! Love the spiderweb candle holder, the spell book, the kitties...and as for the cat toy pumpkins...yeah, I have some similar to that, and they are some of their favorite toys! I think it's a mixture of the round shape, light weight and the material they are made out of that makes the cats love them, lol. They go crazy over them.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Tanna,
> love the homemade slayer box, nice touches!


You know how I love these boxes BR!M. I'm finally doing carnival this year and will get to use my medicine box.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I got reaped!!! I was out of town for a few days and didn't get to open until tonight. Thank you to Shebear1, this reap is amazing! I got a huge creepy cloth that I am going to use on my party buffet, bloody fingers, ears and eyeballs that will also go on my buffet table, a skeleton bird, skeleton hand stakes, an awesome zombie head and crawling zombie leg, a light up zombie hand, a DANGER Zombie Outbreak sign and a sweet little green zombie. I will make a battery run tomorrow! Thanks so much and Happy Halloween to you! I'm not good at posting pics and this does not do it justice, but here is my undead wonderland!


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Love seeing everything. The vampire slayer boxes are amazing! May have to make us one now!


----------



## Alexscaresme (Jul 17, 2015)

Gosh I just love this thread.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

dbruner, great items for a zombie theme!!!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I just got caught up on all the pics from the last few days, I was on a girls weekend in NYC. All the reaps are fantastic. I talk about this forum all the time to family and friends and the consensus seems to be that we are a bunch of weirdos, but everyone thinks Secret Reaper is really cool. It so is!!!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

My dearest Secret Reaper, who are you?!?!?!?!?



IshWitch said:


> Oh man! I am in Reaper Heaven!
> Everything is awesome! Love Love Love it all!
> The box upon opening
> View attachment 256679
> ...


----------



## thehalloweenchick (Jul 23, 2014)

I've been reaped!! Wow wow wow is all I can say! Whoever my reaper is, thank you thank you thank you so very much! I think you hit one of everything on my likes list and you were just so thoughtful. My family opened everything with me and oooooh'ed and awwwwed the whole time. The gargoyle is just awesome as is everything else. I feel like a kid in a candy store. Who are you reaper? I love you!










































The teeth are amazing








I love it all! Thank you!
Sincerely,
Your willing Victim


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

krnlmustrd said:


> I didn't realize that was a garden flag! I was wondering what the straw thingy was! I assumed it was something that fell in the box... haha. Makes more sense now. And of course I'm going to use it. I have room for everything! I peeled off the tape and it's just fine!
> 
> And, yeah, the magnifying glass fell out of the card. The holes make sense now too! I didn't even think about how the magnifying glass would have fit them... I would make a HORRIBLE detective. (I'll stick to writing the mysteries instead of trying to solve them...!)


They had those "flags" at dollar tree one year but they are really more of a banner since they don't have an opening that fits a normal mailbox flag holder. I bought it planning to use it to decorate a reaper box. Sorry that I did not include the string that was through the straw thingy, I managed to get BBQ sauce on the string which I had to cut off anyway so I did not include that which might have made it easier to guess that it wasn't a piece of random trash. 

Had to laugh at your HORRIBLE detective comment. Maybe it was best that I didn't try to implement my plan of giving you a mystery to solve my identity. I was going to enlist the help of my fellow reapers to post the clues. I couldn't quite come up with a set of clues that wasn't either too easy or too hard.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Super fun reap, thehalloweenchick! Love all the signs, and the cute little vintage pumpkin tin!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Love the reap halloweenchick, can wait to see who your reaper is!
IshWitch, I hope they reveal them self!!
CandyCreature, I would sooo want in on that! Hahahaha...!


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

Reaper 2015!!! wooooo. As, I type my daughter is opening our reaper gift. I was out of town all weekend and came home to a reaping.
HUGE thx to my reaper- can we say who it is yet? The first thing my girl opened was a beautiful handmade bracelet that had eyeballs on it. Coincidentally, her nickname is eyeball  TBC...


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Yes, you can reveal who your Reaper is as soon as you receive the box.


----------



## The Walking Dead (Aug 1, 2013)

For the one that is waiting for a answer, they must search their reap for the cards that tell all.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

The Walking Dead said:


> For the one that is waiting for a answer, they must search their reap for the cards that tell all.


Way to be cryptic  

A few people are waiting, whooooo'd ya reeeeeeaaaaaap???! Lol!

Edit; thehalloweenchick! You got cards! Did you open them and inspect!?


----------



## thehalloweenchick (Jul 23, 2014)

The Walking Dead said:


> For the one that is waiting for a answer, they must search their reap for the cards that tell all.


I found them! Oh you are far too clever for me. I hadn't even opened those cards as my 2 year old immediately stole the bag they were inside of.
Thank you so much for all of the awesome goodies. I freaking love it all!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

The Walking Dead said:


> For the one that is waiting for a answer, they must search their reap for the cards that tell all.


Mine had no cards, but I'll looked again!!!  Then saw the next post! LOL!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

IshWitch said:


> My dearest Secret Reaper, who are you?!?!?!?!?











IshWitch, I am so glad you liked everything and I didn't mean to 'B" such a mystery--I hadn't realized that spell check had corrected my tag line "Eat, drink and B Scary" lol. I really wanted to make more things you could use in your outside haunt but I couldn't come up with anything that would fit in a box so I decided on items you could accessorize with. 

I am a fellow Florida haunter and have come across some larger things in my halloween decoration past that I could drop off to you on my many travels to Gainesville. If you're interested, PM me and I will let you know what I have. 

I hope your Halloween is Out of this World!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

disembodiedvoice said:


> IshWitch, I've never done an alien theme before which is strange since I'm sort of drawn to the little buggers...huge X-files fan. Where did you and your reaper get that cute window cling? and what are the things grouped in the bag? and that long green stick thingy? We don't see too much of an alien reap so I'm really diggin it.


disembodiedvoice -- I found the alien window cling on Amazon. I tried shopping locally for Alien themed items and quickly realized that I needed to consult the internet and because I get free shipping with Amazon Prime they're a favorite go to.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Yay!!! Two reapers found overnight! You guys rock..!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Ok, my victim's package was "delivered to a parcel locker" so I'm patiently waiting for them to post that they got it, and I'm not so patiently waiting for my package


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow!! Lots of wonderful and thoughtful reaper gifts this year!! I too haven't signed on for a couple days and this thread exploded!! Love seeing all the goodies! This community rocks!!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

OK haunters,
I see that many of the Reapers are also my Halloween card members. That will make it easy, I just wanted to drop a note to say that in 5 hours I will go under the knife to finally fix my loose hip. So when my Reaper attacks I may be in much pain and in the hospital. Just be patient. I will try my best to drag myself down stairs and onto the hardest computer chair on earth to let you know what I got. I will also do my best to finish up my cards and get them out. If all does not go well I may be in my families haunt. Ha Ha. I just wanted to say that working on my reaper victim helped the time pass and keep me together mentally these past few weeks. Thank to all of you for your time in posting comments and pictures to this forum. Even if I don't know you I feel I am not alone. We all have rough times. We just need to lift our full skull cups and say "it is what it is" and march on. or ( in my case crawl one, or slither on, or roll on, what ever)

Skullie


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

To my reaper whoever you are I just want to say I loved everything you sent me. My favorites have to be to book with hidden compartment in it and the little handmade box made me. I have pictures of everything I will try to get the pictures uploaded. I currently having problems with getting them uploaded on the site.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Skullie said:


> OK haunters,
> I see that many of the Reapers are also my Halloween card members. That will make it easy, I just wanted to drop a note to say that in 5 hours I will go under the knife to finally fix my loose hip.


Thinking of you!! 

xoxo


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

Someone should be getting reaped on Saturday! I didn't look to see just how far our states are apart as I was "Creating" so hope it gets to you all in one piece. I think I added a few extra pounds to the box in bubble wrap and paper so fingers crossed


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Great reaps!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

And... more great reaps. With my package swiftly on its way, I can sit back and wait for my reaping to arrive and for my next victim.  We are expecting a crap ton of rain tonight and tomorrow so I will be vigilantly watching the porch so it doesn't get wet.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Skullie, best of luck to you in the surgery. I will be thinking of you and overing prayers up. Hope your Reaper box gets here soon and someone is able to get it to you.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

nhh, please send some of that rain to Texas!


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

texaslucky said:


> Yes, you can reveal who your Reaper is as soon as you receive the box.


Thank you TL!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

well, the mailman just flew by..nothin for me today  but lots of great reaps for others!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Skullie said:


> OK haunters,
> I see that many of the Reapers are also my Halloween card members. That will make it easy, I just wanted to drop a note to say that in 5 hours I will go under the knife to finally fix my loose hip. So when my Reaper attacks I may be in much pain and in the hospital. Just be patient. I will try my best to drag myself down stairs and onto the hardest computer chair on earth to let you know what I got. I will also do my best to finish up my cards and get them out. If all does not go well I may be in my families haunt. Ha Ha. I just wanted to say that working on my reaper victim helped the time pass and keep me together mentally these past few weeks. Thank to all of you for your time in posting comments and pictures to this forum. Even if I don't know you I feel I am not alone. We all have rough times. We just need to lift our full skull cups and say "it is what it is" and march on. or ( in my case crawl one, or slither on, or roll on, what ever)
> 
> Skullie


We will be thinking of you Skullie!  Wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Kelloween said:


> well, the mailman just flew by..nothin for me today  but lots of great reaps for others!


Maybe it's coming ups


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Kelloween said:


> well, the mailman just flew by..nothin for me today  but lots of great reaps for others!


You know that old saying about saving the best for last!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

pumpkinking30 said:


> A question, what material did you use for the Fiji mermaid and the shrunken head? They are wonderful, and I love how they look. I might try using it on some of my own projects.


When I answered this, I really should have given credit to Bethany as it was a picture of her Figi mermaid that gave me the idea.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

GraveyardQueen what a great reap! I love that your Reaper Witchy Poo stalked you good. She knew you love black cats and read German. So personal and beautiful and perfect. Too bad Waylan and Willy are too fast for photos 



GraveyardQueen said:


> Victim, victim watching your box and it's nearing. Sorry for the quiet start, but I hope it's worth the wait!
> 
> In other news my reaper Witchy Poo knocked it out of the park!
> 
> ...


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Sending healing thoughts your way! 



Skullie said:


> OK haunters,
> I see that many of the Reapers are also my Halloween card members. That will make it easy, I just wanted to drop a note to say that in 5 hours I will go under the knife to finally fix my loose hip. So when my Reaper attacks I may be in much pain and in the hospital. Just be patient. I will try my best to drag myself down stairs and onto the hardest computer chair on earth to let you know what I got. I will also do my best to finish up my cards and get them out. If all does not go well I may be in my families haunt. Ha Ha. I just wanted to say that working on my reaper victim helped the time pass and keep me together mentally these past few weeks. Thank to all of you for your time in posting comments and pictures to this forum. Even if I don't know you I feel I am not alone. We all have rough times. We just need to lift our full skull cups and say "it is what it is" and march on. or ( in my case crawl one, or slither on, or roll on, what ever)
> 
> Skullie


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

Your so welcome. Glad the kitties liked their pumpkin balls.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hope all goes perfectly with your surgery, Skullie, and that you heal up fast!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I have a pvc body frame all set up now for the Ghostly Lady that bethene sent me as a reaper gift...things are drying right now, then I have to work on the clothes. Hopefully, if all goes well, I'll have her all finished and pics taken to show you guys by the end of the week, as I know some of you wanted to see her put together.

Lol, this whole large prop thing is all new to me, so we are learning as we go with her. I need to figure out how to dress her, now. I need to do some research. I hope I do bethene's creation justice...


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

no more  pictures today?


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

A picture! Haha. I'm using a 99C only pitcher as a vase.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> I have a pvc body frame all set up now for the Ghostly Lady that bethene sent me as a reaper gift...things are drying right now, then I have to work on the clothes. Hopefully, if all goes well, I'll have her all finished and pics taken to show you guys by the end of the week, as I know some of you wanted to see her put together.
> 
> Lol, this whole large prop thing is all new to me, so we are learning as we go with her. I need to figure out how to dress her, now. I need to do some research. I hope I do bethene's creation justice...


I definitely wanted to see her set up, then I wanted you to send her to me in pay it forward....pm bethene for my address


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Yippee! I got a package from my Reaper today! Our mail carrier knocked on the door late this afternoon & I brought a black-paper covered box inside. What with dinner prep, clean-up, crazy kiddos, and bedtime prep, I finally opened it right before I put the kids to bed, so they could see too. 

I opened the box to see a note from my Reaper, which included a statement that they hope the gifts they included will "make our Halloween the scream of the neighborhood" - yes, Reaper, we heard some screams & squeals tonight as we opened the box! My DD4 and DSalmost2 were thrilled to be included! 

Here's all our goodies ~









We received some beautiful flowers for our cemetery display - they are soft, not stiff! Some black & silver skull votive holders that are nice & eerie looking, and will fit beautifully on my mantel display this year, a great pack of skeleton napkins I can use at our open house Halloween party, some cream-colored creepy cloth (which is perfect because it's hard to find around here! Now I have two pieces, yay!), the pair of witch's boots that will go great with my new witch prop, Hagatha, and all the accessories I'm making for her, AND still more! 

There's also a growing zombie & zombie foot, and super disgusting zombie teeth (I really want my DH to model these!), and for our two kiddos - they each got a sweet Scooby dressed up as a witch, and a new book called "Halloween Night", which we didn't have. 









The illustrations in the book are awesome - if you have younger kids, I definitely recommend it! I've read the story and here's the fantastic beginning ~

"TWAS HALLOWEEN NIGHT, AND ALL THROUGH THE HOUSE
EVERY CREATURE WAS STIRRING, INCLUDING THE MOUSE

THE WALLS WERE AFLUTTER WITH LITTLE BROWN BATS, 
WHILE HORDES OF BLACK SPIDERS CREPT OUT OF THE CRACKS.

BY THE FIRE IN THE KITCHEN, THE WITCH STIRRED HER BREW, 
TO MAKE IT MORE SMELLY, SHE THREW IN A SHOE. "


LOL! Love that! 









And the cool boots have details of spiderwebs on them! Perhaps my Hagatha witch isn't as hard up for money as I suspected, having such fine footware! 

A big THANK YOU to our Reaper, Pumpkinking30! Your choices were so thoughtful & we love and appreciate them! I'm going to glue your little note to the kiddos into the Halloween book with the date, so each year when we read it, we'll remember our fun Reap of 2015!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I definitely wanted to see her set up, then I wanted you to send her to me in pay it forward....pm bethene for my address


Well, she is currently about the same size as myself...she would be just slightly difficult to ship...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Jenn&Matt, great reap! I absolutely love the boots, the Scooby stuffed animals are adorable...and I would like to hear the rest of the story!!!!!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

My turn, my turn, MY TURN!!!! I got home from work today to find a huge box waiting for me!! 
















It was covered with peanut cartoons and to be honest, I havent read them yet.. I was too excited to get to what was inside!!
When I opened it, there was an awesome note telling me that I wasn't receiving cutesy, country, glittery items but it also listed what was under all the packing!!








First was chains.. lots and lots of home made chains! They are so cool and will be used to keep the witches pet (a dragon) securely on the ground!








next was some vines for my evil pumpkin patch along with 2 AWESOME jack o lanterns!!!!!! I absolutely LOVE them and cant wait to see them in my evil pumpkin patch!!

















But wait.... theres more!!!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Then I found a witch for my coven!!!! A floating witch!! How cool is that!! 









I also got some bugs and a really great broom parking sign... 

Thank you SOOOO much CzarinaKatarina!! I love everything and everything will fit perfectly in my haunt!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome reap, Kymmm! Cool witch, and the vines and pumpkins will be great for a pumpkin patch! (I love the box decorations, too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

(I seriously want all those Peanuts pics on your box...I'd love to paint them on wood or such!)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great reap 
Not sure had a notice of package need to pick up tommorow after work maybe it's my reap


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

OMG!! I've been reaped by Krlmustard. Everything is absolutely perfect! You are so creative and I am beyond thankful!!!


















































I love everything!!!!


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

I got reaped today! My reaper is A little bit scary. He sent an awesome box of elegant, but spooky goodies. I love everything. It was all pretty spot on as far as my tastes go. I got Mr. and Mrs. Frankenstein silhouettes, a spooky doll pic, a raven wings soap, tea and skull sugars, a box with dried roses in a skeleton bundle, and cute Poe labels. Thanks again!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

wow, fantastic reaps everyone!!!


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

Ive been reeaaapppedd! 








I pulled up at my mom's house to see if my reaping came, and the mailman pulled up right behind me and handed me the box. Talk about perfect timing.
















I love everything! It's the perfect reaping to get me started decorating in my new place. Thank you so much kmeyer1313!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Those witch shoes, p30, wow! I love everything, jenn&matt!
Kymmm, I love that you've already got a great plan for those awesome chains! And the pumpkin carvings are very impressive czarina!
Kab, the candle holder is stunning! Any plans for the fabric?
Blueczarina, love the taste level on that. The sugar cubes make me swoon.
I LOVE perfect timing, CrypticCuriosity! And the plates and pillow. Great job kmeyer1313!

Gee, all this activity in the past couple hours. LOVE IT!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I am going to have to change my name again...anyone remember it from previous reaps?? HAHAHA


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow more super things in today's reaps.

I am still waiting.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Victims..... Please post that you get your box that way your reaper knows the box/boxes have arrived. Pics can be posted later at least post you got the box. My victims box was delivered last Thursday but don't know if it was received or stolen. Not sure if I should be worried or not.


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

AAAAAAH I am dead from all the creativity! So many awesome things!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

OMG I am loving everything you guys!!! The creative force that resides here always astounds me. 
Still patiently waiting for my box...will it come this week? -bites nails-


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

I've been reaped! Thanks so much to my reaper for sending a ton of cool clown/carnival items. Most of the items are stuff that isn't even available here. I've never seen much of it before. Must have different stores in Kansas. Appreciate the work put into the red and white striped carnival curtain. Everything will work great for our haunt. My wife says that bunting is awesome and would love to know where it's from. She's decorating our fence line in her head already. Thank again!


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> Great reap
> Not sure had a notice of package need to pick up tommorow after work maybe it's my reap


Same here! I thought it would be my ukulele tuner so I didn't go pick up but later on in the evening, I seen the tuner sitting below all the junk mail!! So it has to be my box! Trying to figure out how to pick it up today!


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

I have been reaped!!!
(I have literally no patience so was waiting outside the post office for it to open this morning!)
Thank you so much, Spinechiller!! I loved everything! One of the glass candle holders didnt make it, unfortunately, but I have something similar, I'll be able to replace it with.
I promise I will post pictures later on this week!


Thank you again for all the wonderful goodies!!


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

I am so glad everything turned out ok with shipping, and this GIRL is so happy you liked everything, you were a fun victim to have.


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

Also , to my reaper I received my box last night, as soon as I open it I will post pictures.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

A little bit scary said:


> I am so glad everything turned out ok with shipping, and this GIRL is so happy you liked everything, you were a fun victim to have.


Bahahaha! I'm sure it was a typo ;-) (this still made me laugh).


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

TheEighthPlague, while the carnival clown theme isn't my thing, I can appreciate all of your gifts. I bet they'll fit right in! Who was your reaper?
PMTT, can't wait to see! I got a giggle, picturing you camping out like it's Black Friday. yes, I realize that's probably inaccurate.. Please don't ruin it for me


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

LadyGoats said:


> TheEighthPlague, while the carnival clown theme isn't my thing, I can appreciate all of your gifts. I bet they'll fit right in! Who was your reaper?
> PMTT, can't wait to see! I got a giggle, picturing you camping out like it's Black Friday. yes, I realize that's probably inaccurate.. Please don't ruin it for me


Ha ha! I won't ruin in!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

awwwww. I'm so jealous of everyone's reaps!!!! Love seeing them all.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

I have been most awesomely fantastically reaped by a very secret, unknown reaper. First, I apologize for not having a good list of likes and dislikes. Life has been hectic and hubby and I were not sure if we would be decorating this year. I had given my idea of a porch theme and my reaper hit it out the ballpark. I LOVE EVERYTHING.

First the box.

















Then I opened the box to a wonderful letter stating how my reaper was sending me departed souls for my graveyard. And I love the graphics.









Then there was a paper mache face wall hanging, a changing photo, and a cling of Lizzy Borden.

















Then some spiders, and skulls.









And last, my ghosts. 2 cheesecloth styrafoam head ghosts and their adorable little friend. 









Thank you. I absolutely love everything. Can't wait to decorate!!!! I would love for you to reveal yourself so I can thank you personally. THANK YOU!!!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Ab-so-lute-ly AMAZING! Spookerstar you are the Bee's Knees! I almost Cast a Kitten while I was opening my package chock full of decorations for my Spooky Speakeasy! You didn't miss a detail! From the skelly dog with pearl leash to the pearl and gem encrusted skull and everything in between my reap was the Berries! 

What a nifty box - all dolled up for Halloween









Halloween clings perfect for my Hor-Roaring 20's theme - bullet holes, bloody shoe prints and bloody hand prints 










Cigar boxes full of loot and strands of pearls









Ritzy Pearl and Gem encrusted skull perfect for Grave Gatsby









$$ Bags filled with dough









Hotsy Totsy Accessories for my Juice Joint 








Hot Dawg! This Skelly dog with pearl leash is the Cat's Meow!









Gangsters, gold skull candle and spooky pumpkin -- SpookEasy!! 








Jeeper's Creepers!! Look at it all!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm excited about your Spook-Easy Party, B Scary, and have been following your progress in the party forum, so it's awesome to see that your Reap will go great with it! I love the money bags & the skull with the pearls! And I don't actually remember ever seeing the peel & stick bullet holes before - wonderful!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

kab, great reap! I love the candelabra and the spooky sign!
blueczarina, love your reap! The silhouettes are lovely...the tea and sugar skulls are neat!!
CrypticCuriosity, also a great reap! Love the kitty "hiss" decoration, the lantern, the pumpkin tealight holder and the pumpkin head skeleton is great!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

TheEighthPlague, nice reap!! You seriously got a lot of great goodies for a carnival theme!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ajbanz, nice reap! I love that letter, how fancy!! I love those fuzzy poseable spiders, and the ghostly heads are great!
B scary, awesome reap! You have received some very cool items for a gangster/spook-easy theme, for sure! Love the pearl encrusted skull...fancy!


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

*I was reaped!*

Things are crazy right now but when I am finished with my Physical Therapy I will post the photos I took.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

So happy that you liked it. I was worried for awhile when you hadn't posted a theme but when you did it was really fun seeing your invitations and looking for things that would work for the party. Love your Spooky Speakeasy Pinterest page too!
Happy Haunting and cant wait to see the photos from the party!




B Scary said:


> Ab-so-lute-ly AMAZING! Spookerstar you are the Bee's Knees! I almost Cast a Kitten while I was opening my package chock full of decorations for my Spooky Speakeasy! You didn't miss a detail! From the skelly dog with pearl leash to the pearl and gem encrusted skull and everything in between my reap was the Berries!
> 
> What a nifty box - all dolled up for Halloween
> View attachment 257515
> ...


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Daughter sent me a message I have a package at home!!!!! Yay! I will post pics tomorrow


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

jubbag, that looks like very useful stuff. 
batty patty, i agree, you can never have to many rats. that tombstone rocks, and i love the ground breaker.
xpire, nice reap. that was very thoughtful of the spade. that wreath is just to cute. nice gift.
lizzy, nice reap. what a cute book with the teeth. and what a cute model for that witches hat.
the red hallows, nice reap. nice spell book.
klnmustard, not onle does she know how to reap, she knows how to decorate a box. wow!
ish, go get the hubby, we are impatient. nice boxes by the way


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

auditor, nice reap, day of the dead stuff is always welcome. and the paintings a treasure
ish, you made a killing.
mb23, super stuff
normallike you, nice reap. i love the eggs
pumpkinking, your whole reap is nice.
mb23, super stuff.
tannas, i LOVE that box of stuff. about that head, that is wicked cool.



i had to edit this. i have been up since 4 am, and i nodded off, and don't remember what i was writing. so i rewrote some


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

graveyardqueen, the spell book and candle go well together. lovely gift
dbrunner, what a reap. lots of goodies there.
halloweenchick, very cool stuff. the gargoyle rocks.
pretty picture lady goats
halloweennight, i love those boots. nice filler too. and i hope you enjoy that halloween book for years to come too
kymmm, what a fun looking box. i love those chains. that floating witch is cool. love the broom parking sign. just wow!
kab, another cool decorated box. i love to sew so i love that material. i think i have some of it. and that candlabra is fantastic.
bluczarina, i love the bride and monster silloettes, and i want that doll.
cryptic curiosity, that is an adorable card. looks like you got a lot of fun goodies


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

My Reaper has struck again! I feel like it's another teaser as there is no identification with it. 

Regardless, though, I LOVE IT! And I actually don't have any tombstones so this is perfect
and I think the red eyes really set it off for me. 

THANK YOU REAPER!! ^_^


----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

i got reaped!!!!! I love everything pumpkinqueen29 it's all gonna work great ? Thank u thank you so much


----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

I hope my gift got to my secret reaper it was delivered Monday but haven't seen any post from them yet &#55357;&#56851;


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Ups guy just handed me this..!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

the eight plague, clown stuff is right up my ally. just like jester memorbilia. I LOVE YOUR REAP.
ajbanz, your reaper has great taste. i love your box decor. that letter is fine, and a wonderful changing photo.
bscary, another nicely decorated box. the skeleton with the pearls on it is gorgeous. the cameo white pumpkins are very nice. and the rat skeleton is cute.
kenneth, yes, you do need stones for cemetaries, and that is a nice one.
guttercat, sweet gift
so lady goats, what's in it?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kenneth, nice stone!!
guttercat, great reap! Cool crystal ball, crow on the skull and I love the Halloween doggie bone! What are the two coffins and the two orange rectangle kitty things?? Curiosity, lol


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> the eight plague, clown stuff is right up my ally. just like jester memorbilia. I LOVE YOUR REAP.
> ajbanz, your reaper has great taste. i love your box decor. that letter is fine, and a wonderful changing photo.
> bscary, another nicely decorated box. the skeleton with the pearls on it is gorgeous. the cameo white pumpkins are very nice. and the rat skeleton is cute.
> kenneth, yes, you do need stones for cemetaries, and that is a nice one.
> ...


Working on it!!!


----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

The coffins are some awesome coasters from Disney that have saying on them like on tombstones,the cat things are purse size facial tissues


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hoping my victim got their package. It was scheduled for delivery yesterday. Excited to see my box when it gets here


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

guttercat33 said:


> The coffins are some awesome coasters from Disney that have saying on them like on tombstones,the cat things are purse size facial tissues


I thought that's what those coffins were!! Awesome! (Kitty purse tissues are cute, too! Of course, I love kitties, lol.)


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Okay! WHEW!! I was reaped by Graveyard Queen, and I looovvvvve it!!

First, I want to say that these clips are the exact type that I alway use in my girls' hair, so PERFECT!! Thank you!! I put "black cats" on my likes list at my eldest's request, and these stickers, I'm sure, will be claimed by her immediately. I opened this adorable card to such a sweet note, but the part that had me melting comes later. 









Then I pulled out a smudge stick and the "totem" from the Blair Witch Project ("stick figure man" as my husband calls it... I don't know if it has a name). I have the perfect spot for the totem (is that what it's called? it's the only term coming to mind) that'll creep people out as they round a corner. 









This handmade spell book. This. Is. Awesome! And waterproof, so it can live outside with my coven <3

















ANNNNNND!!!!

My favorite paaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrtt!!!!









Tea towels with beautiful embroidery! There's wolfsbane, bloodroot, hemlock, poison ivy, deadly nightshade, and hellebore. I have closeups of all of them, but my favorite is the Deadly Nightshade. 









I know, I know, you're probably thinking "figures" - But I just LOVE the combination of colors! They're so pretty! These will 100% be a year-round staple in my kitchen. They're prefect... I LOVE THEM!!!!

Thank you Graveyard Queen!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Very nice reap, LadyGoats! Those embroidered tea towels are absolutely wonderful! They would be up in my kitchen year round, too!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Now I want Tea towels too! lol


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

So so so happy you like it all! I had a Blast crafting for you and had fun brainstorming with friends and family. 

Very glad the hair clips were the right type! I was hoping they might work!

Also had so much fun creating the book and stick man! They were based off of creations from my uncle, Creeping Shadow!

My friend Bex at Bexzilla Designs did the towels and got so into them she plans on joining the forum too! We had a blast with figuring out the colors of each plant and getting them just so!


----------



## seelie8504 (Oct 15, 2008)

Today I was reaped! I worked from home today and when the guy from USPS dropped the box off in front of the door I saw it and was so excited! I had several back to back meetings and couldn't open it yet - it was quite torturous seeing it sitting there and not having the time to open it until later this afternoon...but it was absolutely worth the wait! 

I was reaped by Creeping Shadow who mentioned this was his first time doing Secret Reaper - he absolutely nailed it! The box was decorated, there was such a thoughtful letter inside, and tons of items all individually wrapped. Going through each item to unwrap it was like Christmas! I definitely very very lucky. 

I took a ton of pictures so I could share every amazing thing I received and didn't want to make my post crazy long so I created an album of them on Imgur - check it out! http://imgur.com/a/Vuaem

I think everything (or most everything) was handmade and so wonderful and thoughtful - even including toys for my kitties! Thank you again, Creeping Shadow!


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Here are my goodies!!! Please don't mind the rug...I just can't keep it clean!





























Thanks again, Mitchell!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

GraveyardQueen said:


> So so so happy you like it all! I had a Blast crafting for you and had fun brainstorming with friends and family.
> 
> Very glad the hair clips were the right type! I was hoping they might work!
> 
> ...


I do!! I love it all! 

They really are perfect (and i hope she does join! The more, the merrier!!). I had to look up the hellebore (hadn't heard that one, before), but all if the colors/designs are spot on! 

Sounds like you're a big Halloween family! How awesome is that?!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

seelie, wow, your reap is beautiful! Love the fancy skeleton candle holders and bat frame with creepy picture inside! Love the vintage cat, too. I need to find some of those pumpkins for my kitties, lol. (Adorable kitty, too!)

PMTT, great reap! Love the witch sign and the beautiful purple and black stemmed candle holder (or is it a cup? Love it, either way, lol.)


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> seelie, wow, your reap is beautiful! Love the fancy skeleton candle holders and bat frame with creepy picture inside! Love the vintage cat, too. I need to find some of those pumpkins for my kitties, lol. (Adorable kitty, too!)
> 
> PMTT, great reap! Love the witch sign and the beautiful purple and black stemmed candle holder (or is it a cup? Love it, either way, lol.)


It a beautiful candleholder!!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

goats, those towels are sooo nice, I love them all, very pretty !!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay...so, if you remember, bethene sent me here Ghostly Lady head she made, along with some hands and material, as part of my SR gift. Some of you wanted pics of when i got her all set up, so here they are! I picked up a gown to put under all the material, my husband and I built a PVC frame (which is white in the first two pics, but is now painted gray and black to help hide it at night), I added some plastic padding to the chest for her rib cage and put her all together. I added a silver jewel to be the clasp for her tulle hooded cape. 

Two daylight pics (again, ignore the white frame, it's painted now, lol):
















Here is a black light pic (I love the color and the glow, but you can't see her awesome face):










Here is the blue spot light pic, in which you can see her face and she is uplighted super cool and creepy:










Thanks, again, bethene!!!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

mmmm love your ghostly lady! She has that perfect sort of creepiness about her.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh my! Looks likes lots of reaps since I last checked! . Hopefully I'll get caught up before I go to bed.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Seelie those glass hangings are to die for! Awesome... EVERYTHING, Creepy Shadow!
PMTT, I love the vampire. Is it a hanging dude, or a bustL
WK, It's perrrrrfeccccttttt! Could you dim the flood and still use the black light? I don't know how that'd work, but it seems like that's give the best of both worlds. I'm so impressed with your frame!! bethene, I don't know how you do it..!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm so glad that you liked everything, CrypticCuriosity! Enjoy decorating your new place!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

LadyGoats said:


> Okay! WHEW!! I was reaped by Graveyard Queen, and I looovvvvve it!!
> 
> First, I want to say that these clips are the exact type that I alway use in my girls' hair, so PERFECT!! Thank you!! I put "black cats" on my likes list at my eldest's request, and these stickers, I'm sure, will be claimed by her immediately. I opened this adorable card to such a sweet note, but the part that had me melting comes later.
> 
> ...


I love the hair clips and the tea towels! So unique! Great job Graveyard Queen!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

seelie8504 said:


> Today I was reaped! I worked from home today and when the guy from USPS dropped the box off in front of the door I saw it and was so excited! I had several back to back meetings and couldn't open it yet - it was quite torturous seeing it sitting there and not having the time to open it until later this afternoon...but it was absolutely worth the wait!
> 
> I was reaped by Creeping Shadow who mentioned this was his first time doing Secret Reaper - he absolutely nailed it! The box was decorated, there was such a thoughtful letter inside, and tons of items all individually wrapped. Going through each item to unwrap it was like Christmas! I definitely very very lucky.
> 
> ...


Love the album! Wonderful Reap!


----------



## Creeping Shadow (Aug 12, 2015)

seelie8504 said:


> Today I was reaped! I worked from home today and when the guy from USPS dropped the box off in front of the door I saw it and was so excited! I had several back to back meetings and couldn't open it yet - it was quite torturous seeing it sitting there and not having the time to open it until later this afternoon...but it was absolutely worth the wait!
> 
> I was reaped by Creeping Shadow who mentioned this was his first time doing Secret Reaper - he absolutely nailed it! The box was decorated, there was such a thoughtful letter inside, and tons of items all individually wrapped. Going through each item to unwrap it was like Christmas! I definitely very very lucky.
> 
> ...


Seelie I am happy you liked everything. I had so much fun joining Secret Reaper I didn't want to stop crafting and shopping. I finally had to ship to meet the deadline!
I was happy you liked the teaser too and that it showed up right when you needed it. 
Have a wonderful Halloween season! 
Cheers!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Great job Creeping Shadow! Also Great job Spookerstar, so many cool things today! Skullie, good luck with surgery, your going to be good ad new again! I look forward to your card, every year it's amazing! I can't remember who had the Halloween poem, but I love it so far. This thread is so entertaining!


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> Okay...so, if you remember, bethene sent me here Ghostly Lady head she made, along with some hands and material, as part of my SR gift. Some of you wanted pics of when i got her all set up, so here they are! I picked up a gown to put under all the material, my husband and I built a PVC frame (which is white in the first two pics, but is now painted gray and black to help hide it at night), I added some plastic padding to the chest for her rib cage and put her all together. I added a silver jewel to be the clasp for her tulle hooded cape.
> 
> Two daylight pics (again, ignore the white frame, it's painted now, lol):
> 
> ...


She looks amazing!!!! Love her!



LadyGoats said:


> Seelie those glass hangings are to die for! Awesome... EVERYTHING, Creepy Shadow!
> PMTT, I love the vampire. Is it a hanging dude, or a bustL
> WK, It's perrrrrfeccccttttt! Could you dim the flood and still use the black light? I don't know how that'd work, but it seems like that's give the best of both worlds. I'm so impressed with your frame!! bethene, I don't know how you do it..!


He's a hanging guy. He's got a very long "cape". It was too long I didn't even attempt to include it all in the pic. I'll try and get a pic of it outside this weekend


----------



## berleaf62 (Sep 23, 2015)

Here is what I have been working on and would like some advice on how I could install small red lights for the eyes.

I'd also like to make the flame inside the lantern an 120v light to get rid of the weak battery light.









Thank you


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

berleaf62 said:


> Here is what I have been working on and would like some advice on how I could install small red lights for the eyes.
> 
> I'd also like to make the flame inside the lantern an 120v light to get rid of the weak battery light.
> 
> ...


Berleaf, that's great, but I think a better place for you to get help is in the props section. Good luck!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I want to thank my reaper Phantasm! I just love everything and I can't thank you enough for all the time you put into making my gifts. What a thoughtful and generous reap!!! Everything is going to fit my theme! 
I received a great platter, koozie, some rats & Spanish moss, some knives for the Three Blind mice set up. Witch potion bottles for Hansel & Gretel room, A most awesome Gingerbread man!! Some absolutely amazing creepy plants!! I think the pupils were actually cut out and some other iris's were put in? The little venus fly trap is incredible and this little octopus, beetle juice thing is unreal! I LOVE these!!! they will be a great addition to Scary Marys garden! 
Tons of work put into these and I appreciate it so much! Thank you again Phantasm! 

technical error....it's not letting me upload one picture.........grrrrrrrrrr
ill be back!!

Ok, I'm going to have to retake pictures with my phone. Guess these are too big from my camera....and I have no clue how to fix. 
I'll keep trying.......

]


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Just a friendly reminder...Please post or let people know when you receive your reap, it helps Bethene know who all is left and eases the anticipation of the sender!!


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

IT'S HERE! Sorry, excited with my box. Will have to post pictures in a few. Mb24 was my secret reaper and she nailed it!

Oh and to laugh, my box was from Pro Flowers so DH gave me the evil eye when the mail lady handed me the box


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Yay, I got my pics added.................lol, can you tell I took them off my computer with my phone


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

I still haven't seen our herd from the person I reaped there package was delivered Monday I hope they got it&#55357;&#56851;


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

A million thanks to Mb24 for all of my things. I am delighted beyond words. I feel like they did an amazing job in picking things that I would have chosen for myself. I feel as though my best friend got these for me because they know me so well. Everything was individually wrapped, bows and all. I already started putting things where they belong. The flags will be up as soon as I get a new post for them (it suffered at the hands of the weed eater not long ago  )

I know some of you don't do cutesy but I love Disney and Peanuts items. Part of my collection so all of this fits right in.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Stalking my front porch daily!!! Trying to be patient LOL!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

BarbieK, great reap! Love the Peanuts items, the witch broom, the socks, the pumpkin spoon holder is adorable...so many cute items!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

A very special victim is going to be reaped today!


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> BarbieK, great reap! Love the Peanuts items, the witch broom, the socks, the pumpkin spoon holder is adorable...so many cute items!


There is also a really cool Wall Art lettering that says Happy Halloween (far back in the photo) and a really cute wind up witch. I just love it all. Can't wait to try on the eyelashes 

I just love the banner that says The Witch Is In. There was something in the box for all of my likes. Witches, Disney, Peanuts, Owls, kitchen towels. Everything that was on my wish list, I got


----------



## thehalloweenchick (Jul 23, 2014)

I also do not know if my victim received their goodies. Should have been received last week. Hopefully they will post


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

LairMistress, 

YOU ARE THE BEST!!! I got reaped this morning and I am blown away with how thoughtful and absolutely dead on all my treats are!
I was so excited when I got the box! I had to pick it up at the post office because it was too big for my mail box and they didn't want to leave it on my steps!







Opening it up! So much packing paper. And what's that white thing on the side?







Super glue?!? What else is in here!!!







Ooh! Pretty paper!







NO WAY!!! THIS IS AMAZING!!! NOW I KNOW WHAT THE SUPER GLUE IS FOR!







BEST SKULL EVER!!!!







Love the tray!!!













LOOK AT ALL THIS AMAZING STUFF!
Thank you thank you thank you Lair Mistress! Your box was thoughtful, tasteful and spot on! You made my day...and my whole Halloween! The skull is living in a spot of glory on my desk and the tray and NBC characters are going home to be displayed with pride. THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!

Tye Rannosaurus


----------



## Horrorween (Jul 21, 2015)

I hope my reaping arrives soon. I'm feeling a little lonely.


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

My box was delivered this morning! Hope she likes it!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

guttercat33 said:


> I still haven't seen our herd from the person I reaped there package was delivered Monday I hope they got it��


I think there are several who have had no response...hopefully all is good..maybe they are out of town or something


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Tye, love your whole reap!!


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

Tye Rannosaurus Lombardi said:


> LairMistress,
> 
> YOU ARE THE BEST!!! I got reaped this morning and I am blown away with how thoughtful and absolutely dead on all my treats are!
> I was so excited when I got the box! I had to pick it up at the post office because it was too big for my mail box and they didn't want to leave it on my steps!
> ...


Ok, I give up. What's the super glue for? Are those NBC figures? I haven't seen those yet. Hope you snap a pic once they are out of the box. Excellent reap! Your tray is awesome! I would like that to put dentist tools on it.


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

It was truly a pleasure and a bit of a challenge at times to be your reaper! I'm so glad you lied everything!



offmymeds said:


> I want to thank my reaper Phantasm! I just love everything and I can't thank you enough for all the time you put into making my gifts. What a thoughtful and generous reap!!! Everything is going to fit my theme!
> I received a great platter, koozie, some rats & Spanish moss, some knives for the Three Blind mice set up. Witch potion bottles for Hansel & Gretel room, A most awesome Gingerbread man!! Some absolutely amazing creepy plants!! I think the pupils were actually cut out and some other iris's were put in? The little venus fly trap is incredible and this little octopus, beetle juice thing is unreal! I LOVE these!!! they will be a great addition to Scary Marys garden!
> Tons of work put into these and I appreciate it so much! Thank you again Phantasm!
> 
> ...


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Sorry for the delay on the picture of my Krampus Stickerbook I've been swamped with real life....


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

There are a lot of us still waiting. Maybe we should have a party here while we wait. Margaritas anyone? It is after lunch now!

It is hard waitng, but must be horrible having to wait to know if your person actually got the box or it went missing when tracking shows it delivered. I see there are several of you that have not heard from your victims. Hey guys, part of this Secret Reaper is sharing all the fun---for all of us. We all want to see each others gifts, but definitely want to know that our package arrived and if the victim like it. Life gets in the way sometimes, but it doesn't take a minute to post that it is here!!! Pics can come a little later if needed.

If you have been on here and not let your Reaper know you received, shame on you. Even if you don't know their name, you can post. Don't mean to be a grouch, but fair play is fair play folks. Some stranger went to a lot of trouble for you.

Note: We all have lives but with few exceptions everyone should be able to post when they receive something within a reasonable day or so.


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Yes, margarita for me please! Can it be an Italian margarita? Yum!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

You got it--will have to Google that one!


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks! It's pretty much a regular margarita with a sidecar of amaretto.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I promise the day I get my package I'll PM my Reaper & post here that I got the package. Pictures may take another day but I generally try to, at the very least, let my Reaper know I got the package & love it. 

I say "love it" because who ever hates getting stuff in the mail, especially when that stuff is Halloween stuff?

I was sure my gift would come in last week when we were on vacation but then I realized I mailed my package early for that very reason, I wouldn't be home when the mailing deadline of the 17th hit so I got mine out earlier than some.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Stinkerbel n Frog Prince, cool gift! I don't often see Krampus items for sale anywhere, very cool find!


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

Aargh, I just checked shipping on my victim's package and it says they attempted to deliver but nobody was home! NOOOOOOO!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Tye, that is a pain. But, at least it will get into their hot little hands. I usually don't havve mine signed for, but sometimes that might not be a bad idea. However, it makes it hard when they aren't home and have to go after it. We have a pretty good area for them to be left here and no one has ever bothered anything.


----------



## Queen Of Spades (Jun 7, 2013)

Was off the computer for one day and missed so many great reaps. I love catching back up and seeing all the creative reapings this years.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Sorry, I see the picture with six NBC boxes, now.  whew! I'm glad that no one was left behind!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lady goats, i loved that blair witch project show. it really scared me. those totems were creep factors. that is a scvary, creepy, cool gift. the hair clips my grandchildren would comfiscate. cool spellbook, and the tea towels are charming
pmtt, that is a very cool vampire. i love the vampire. and very cool sign too.
witchy kitty, she is wonderful


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

YAY! My victim got her package!! I was worried yesterday because she'd logged on and didn't mention it, but didn't check the mail until after she'd logged off. I reaped hallorenescene, and she's using the computer at the library, so I get to share pictures for it! (surely hope everything arrived in one piece!!).

In the first box, I put a spider and a toad that I'd made from paper mache









Every time I painted the spider, I hated it... so I just left it with a coat of black primer. If you want to add to it, Rene, PLEASE DO!!









Finished up the first box with a CD that was listed on the "Likes" list, a doorbell from Target (she said that she liked home made, but this was was so great that I just HAD to get it and hope she didn't have it already), zombie rodents from Spirit, a floral pick, and a box of batteries (because.... who can't use batteries!!??)









The stems were excluded when I re-packed everything after realizing how much shipping was going to be, but I think they'll fit in the box that's prepped and waiting for something I ordered to send you. 

The second box contained items that I hope will round out her vampire hunting kit. 









A stake, a mallet, Holy Water, Rice, and a Fill-Your-Own bottle of dirt (okay, I have to tell you, I can NOT find just plain ol' dirt in Phoenix!! It's all either a sandy/rocky aggregate or garden soil). 

The wooden crate contains a mummified vampire heart, and the stake that pierced it.









And inside the goody bags that I'd sneaked peaked a while ago were gifts for grandkids!!

























I hope you liked it, Rene, it was really fun trying to figure out gifts that you would love!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Also! I added pictures of the individual tea towels GraveyardQueen sent me to an album in my profile


----------



## Mayzshon (Jul 3, 2013)

I got reaped last friday, but I haven't had a chance to post till now. Got some really cool stuff.


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

So....
Yesterday after I had already received my reaper gift, I got a notification that I had a Purolator package to pick up. I found that odd since nothing I had purchased was to arrive via Purolator. 
It was driving me crazy so I tracked it to see if I could get a clue as to what it was. You know you're buying too much stuff when you can't remember what you're expecting! LOL!

I found out where it originated and I seen that the reference had a persons name. I thought I was going crazy thinking that Doto's hints were for me.....the name matched, the city matched....but whatever, I had been reaped already. Then Doto's post about a turn of events and how his victim was going to be even more surprised but I resisted the urge to post this because I didn't want you all to think I was nutso and spending way too much time on this thread, even though the latter is very true!
I went to pick up that package today and the girl brought out a huge dental supplies box. I thought I was going crazy buying dental supplies!!! Then she mentioned, that it was listed as box 2 but there was only 1 box attached to the waybill. Then, I thought, "Doto said he had sent out 2 packages"...I didn't open it then, I drove to the store and then couldn't resist it any longer and opened the top. From top, I seen a bloody hand. I knew then I had been reaped again!!! 

Pics to come shortly, just have to get supper ready but had to come post.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Great job on the Blair Witch stick/totem Graveyard qyeen! Very original gift! I've never seen one on the forum before. Cool!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Aaaaahahahahahaaa!!!


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Ladygoats, you did awesome!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool items. Where on earth did you find that heart for the vampire box???? way coool.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yeah, there was a goof some how or another with the Canada reaps.. ah well, we will solve everything.


Hallo, love your reaps! wow, that from and spider are SO cool! as are the things for the vampire kit!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Anything you need help with, bethene? Let us know.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh yeah,,,, I WAS REAPED!!!!!!
the Halloween King and his Queen got me such cool gifts, I got a gorgeous quilted wall hanging. a wonderful Wreath with witchy things on it, a hand painted picture, cool terrarium with a cemetery in it, a Frankenstein candle holder, a pumpkin door knob cover, and a wooden witchy plaque!! and also a Medusa head,,, A MEDUSA head!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
she is so awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you so so very much!!!! I am beyond thrilled with everything!!! My camera's batteries are dead, I will get some on the way home from work tomorrow and take pictures....


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hallorenescence, love your gifts!! The vampire kit, with heart and stake included, are awesome..and the toad is great!!

Mayzshon, great reap! I just love those rats...finally got myself some this year.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Can't wait to see your pics, bethene!!


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

LairMistress said:


> Sorry, I see the picture with six NBC boxes, now.  whew! I'm glad that no one was left behind!


Ok, maybe you can tell me what the super glue is for?


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

I was reaped when out of town and my poor reaper must have been going crazy! So many spider filled thanks to RCIAG. I am always taken aback at how generous reapers are. This year my daughter took over the reaper exchange (t'was hard not say but, nooooooooooo). Being the good Creepy I am I pursed my lips and let her have the fun. Here's a pic of the spoils...


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

My reaping: which makes me one lucky victim......see for yourself....













My decorated box and opening the box squee













Window clings and bats = oh yeah













Jack and Jack all lit up



















Lighting!!! Something I definitely need, love the face on the skull holder













Tons of creepy cloth, and a coffin, "home sweet home" tee hee



















Skeletons and Pumpkins oh my













A nice tray and a book, oh I love books.













A pretty purple globe, love. And if all this wasn't generous enough I even got batteries.







And my note. Reaper thank you, thank you so much. I love every single thing, if you left my a clue as to how you are I am not smart enough to get it, please reveal yourself so everyone can know how awesome you are.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Creepy Spiders, great reap! Lots of fun stuff...but I really love that Happy Halloween pumpkin sign!!!!

A little bit scary, nice reap! That little coffin is too cute! I clings are cool...I especially love the bat ones on the bottom of the sheet. I also love books, so a good ghost story book would be awesome!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Cool items. Where on earth did you find that heart for the vampire box???? way coool.


I missed this question, sorry. Bought the heart at Spirit, but it didn't look right so I cut/textured/painted it. 



CreepySpiders said:


> I was reaped when out of town and my poor reaper must have been going crazy! So many spider filled thanks to RCIAG. I am always taken aback at how generous reapers are. This year my daughter took over the reaper exchange (t'was hard not say but, nooooooooooo). Being the good Creepy I am I pursed my lips and let her have the fun. Here's a pic of the spoils...
> View attachment 258059
> View attachment 258060
> View attachment 258061
> ...


Wow, I love... Everything! But the skeleton tapers are dahhhhhling.



A little bit scary said:


> My reaping: which makes me one lucky victim......see for yourself....
> View attachment 258064
> View attachment 258066
> 
> ...


That is an exquisitely generous reap, WOW!! Love the lighting (where are the candles from?!?! The regular *and* skull ones!). 

Wowza, everyone..! Just.. Wow!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

A little bit scary, I'm so glad everything made it in one piece! I had fun picking out your gifts 
The globe I made, it will glow under blacklight but I'm not sure if it will glow in the dark. I mixed uv reactive paint and g-i-d paint but there may not have been enough there for it to just glow in the dark. I "stole" the idea for Jack from Saki Girl. She had made one awhile back and I thought he was cute! I hope you enjoy it all and have a fun Halloween


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

HI ALL! I was REAPED TODAY!! And let me tell you, it couldn't have come at a better time because our store manager quit today (blessing in disguise, but it still makes it hard!) Let me tell you…i am totally amazed. I mean Ah MAZED at my fabulous Secret Reaper….Thee Venefica!! She sent home made items which are to die for!! She really nailed all of my likes!! Ok pics to follow!! The diorama pumpkin, crystal ball (which I didnt have until NOW), purse, and tea light holders are all hand made. I am not crafty so to me this is a huge deal! The time she took on these items in incredible. Im not sure if I assembled them right or now, but I will be touching base with her to make sure they are all correct. Wow, just wow! Not only that, there was a candy cauldron, glow in the dark stickers, halloween stamps and ink, tea lights, grow creatures, two scarves, and a cup! So generous! Sorry for all the pics in separate posts, I was having a hard time getting them in one place LOL. Im in HALLOWEEN HEAVEN!

!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

More pics!!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I need that cup in my life!

(Love the crystal ball and purse, too.. But that CUP!)


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

And some more!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

A few more….


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

]


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Wow. I am amazed by all the cool stuff that people took the time to make or shop for to get their victims goodies. I'm glad I found this site and I am enjoying looking at all the fantastic gifts. Great job everybody and I cant wait to get in on the fun next time.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Barbie K said:


> Ok, maybe you can tell me what the super glue is for?


The super glue is for the NBC figures. I have a set of these myself, and Jack doesn't stay together well, and neither did Barrel. I don't recall having trouble with the others (Lock, maybe), but it's possible. 


I found the figures at Five Below--someone had mentioned not seeing them in stores before. They usually carry Christmas themed NBC figures, too. My favorite thing about this set, is that Dr. Finklestein's "brain cap" can be removed, to expose his brain like he does in the movie.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

and one more!!!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I had to laugh about the comment on how much packing paper was in the box. I really stuffed it, in hopes that nothing would shift and smash the NBC boxes, but also because the tray was about 2 inches too long for every other box that I had...so I had to use a larger box than was really necessary.

Anyway, one piece of packing paper did not make it into the box. The cat (Winter) claimed it as soon as it hit the floor, and she has loved it ever since.


----------



## TheeVenefica (Aug 14, 2014)

So glad you loved everything MichaelMyers1. Sorry the pumpkin didn't hold together very well. Looks like everything is in place though besides the witches feet. Sent you a pm on that. Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

How many are still waiting??


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I'll pick up mine tomorrow morning. Creeping Shadow is still waiting.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Still waiting, patiently.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

Wow! So many great things have been shared! I must try my hand at the Nightmare Jack light.


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

Kelloween I'm hoping to see my box soon...


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

I just tried to find my sent message to Bethene with my tracking number to make sure my victim had received their box. The message is gone. I haven't heard from my victim either. Hoping they got their things but just haven't checked in.


----------



## 51217 (Aug 29, 2013)

Victims Package was delivered to front desk/reception yesterday. hope they like ti :/


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Kelloween said:


> How many are still waiting??


I am still waiting


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Kelloween said:


> How many are still waiting??


I'm waiting, but I don't mind. I always feel a little guilty if my gift arrives before my victim's does!


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm still waiting with you guys. Should I pass another round of margaritas? Or should I do mimosas? It's still early here.....


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm still waiting too. Hoping it comes soon, it's rained for the last 3 days and I need something to occupy my time since I won't be outside doing anything lol


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm still waiting


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

MichaelMeyers, very awesome reap!! Love the crystal ball, the stickers, scarves, purse...lots of other things I like, too!

LairMistress, your kitty, Winter, is beautiful!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Skullie, glad to see you up and around. Hope everything went fine.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Michael Myers, love your Reap. that purse is awesome and so is the crystal ball.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am still waiting, too. jb1sb2, a mimosa sounds lovely, but I don't know what it is. lol As long as it doesn't have that horrible odor of a Bloody Mary we are good.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

so, counting me...10 or more?


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

printersdevil said:


> I am still waiting, too. jb1sb2, a mimosa sounds lovely, but I don't know what it is. lol As long as it doesn't have that horrible odor of a Bloody Mary we are good.


I'm not waiting since I got my great Reap, but I'd love a mimosa! It's champagne & orange juice - yum, yum, yum! I've had it before where there's even been a splash of orange liquor added too.


----------



## Horrorween (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm still waiting..


----------



## Horrorween (Jul 21, 2015)

Someone on here has a package that was delivered yesterday to a parcel Locker in CO.


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

I can't do a Bloody Mary either Printersdevil ! One mimosa for you! (It's just champagne and OJ)


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Jenn&MattFromPA, one mimosa for you, with a splash of orange liquor..... mmm I like that idea! I'll make that for myself also!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I went to a restaurant/bar with some friends and someone ordered a pitcher of squirrel daiquiris. They are delicious and I order them every time I'm there. It was over a year of ordering them, before someone finally pointed out to me that they are swirl daiquiris (Lots of colors swirled throughout). lol I guess if I' spending money, the wait staff isn't going to correct me. Anyone care to join me for a squirrel?


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

absolutely scareme


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm in Scareme!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Scare me, The next time I visit you Inwant a squirrel dacquri!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I'll go for a squirrel daiquiri Scare Me!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm still waiting too, I believe! Also, my victim should have received their box a couple weeks ago, but they haven't posted anything in over a month despite having logged on regularly. Hope they received it and that they liked it!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I really hate that some don't even acknowledge if and when they receive their reap..that being said there are a lot that have not been reaped considering the deadline to ship was over a week ago....hopefully they all show up in a few days


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

Oh man I couldn't wait to tell my reaper that my package arrived. I was so excited to share I probably rambled 
I think even if you cant post photos or don't have a lot of time a quick PM to the sender would be appropriate. They went through the trouble of choosing what to send and most even hand crafted items. The least they should get is a note letting them know their hard work didn't get lost in the mail.


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Yep Im up but moving very slowly I keep thing I wanted to see my victim get my box. My family wanted to get me this computer and that one.  I got up in the night and slowly crept down 28 stair to see what. They have not gotten it yet. However I though the reaper would have hit by now. Just makes it more exciting I suppose.


printersdevil said:


> Skullie, glad to see you up and around. Hope everything went fine.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I agree. I completely understand that sometimes bad things happen in your life...sickness, injury, death, ect and sometimes you may not be able to get onto the forum right away to post...but for everyone else, there should be no excuse. Especially if you have been logging on the forum since getting your reap. The best and nicest thing to do is to post pictures and let us share in your goodies, giving your reaper the acknowledgment and thanks they deserve for doing something nice just for you...but, if you absolutely can't post pics for some reason, you should post about it, at least, or PM your reaper and thank them. It's the worst feeling to not be thanked or not know if your victim even got their box...
If you can't be bothered or nice enough to thank your reaper, then you really shouldn't be playing the game with us. The same goes for the rules of the SR exchange...if you can't, or don't want to, follow the rules, or don't send a reap (...or only send a small reap that is waaay under the price minimum) then you shouldn't be joining, either. Everything should be fair for both victim and reaper. 

I couldn't even imagine not thanking my reaper...and I LOVE to post a million pics of my reaps, lol. 

That said, here's to hoping this reaper ends with no need for rescue reapers!! I hope all the remaining reaps show up and are accounted for, and that all Reapers hear from their Victims! I can't wait to see the rest of the pics!!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Well said, WitchyKitty. I had a number of commitments this previous month, and while it would have been great fun to get stuff, I was afraid I might not have adequate time to stalk and craft for my victim to the extent he or she deserved. I sat it out, looked in occasionally and enjoyed seeing what others sent and received.


----------



## Kyriotes (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you, Jubbag12. I certainly needed those witch jars. I've never been able to get them quite right on my own.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kyriotes, great reap!!!! Those jars are nicely done, and that scarecrow head is awesome!! Goodness knows I love scented candles, too, lol.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Squirrel daquaris, I love it!


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Kelloween said:


> How many are still waiting??


I am still waiting, unless I misinterpreted the "and so it begins" that was written on the box in which I received the two ghosts that I posted about in post #6. That sentence, plus the fact that my reaper did not reveal themselves made me think that the ghosts were part 1 of my reap rather than the whole reap. However, I did tell my Reaper in my list that I was fine with just one item, so I could be mistaken about there being a part 2.

I was hoping that if there is more to come, it would come by today but it did not. That means that I won't know if something was delivered until Sunday evening.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

ooojen said:


> Well said, WitchyKitty. I had a number of commitments this previous month, and while it would have been great fun to get stuff, I was afraid I might not have adequate time to stalk and craft for my victim to the extent he or she deserved. I sat it out, looked in occasionally and enjoyed seeing what others sent and received.


i feel your pain...i am clearning out the house and can't bring anything more in. I am living vicariously through y'all.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I agree with everything you said witchykitty. thanks for laying it out there. I hope there aren't too many rescues needed and everyone gets their reaps soon. Has there ever been a reaper where no rescues were needed??


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Yes. I know there have been Reaps where no rescues were needed because I remember that at least one of the ones I participated in needed no rescues, and I have only been doing this since the Main Reaper 2014.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I couldn't have said it better Witchykitty! As soon as I see I have a package, I immediately grab my phone so I can get online to post about it!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hole molly i have been reaped WOW pics to come


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I want to say thank you so very much to who ever my reaper skullie WOW you totally did a amazing job i am blown away 
and i will treasure all these goodies for ever . on a sad not the dragon egg did not make it shattered into a million pieces  the wings broke off the baby dragon but i can fix  everything else made it just fine 
. you did such a amazing job so much detail this is going to look amazing by my dragon witch  
ok hold on to your hats i have about 50 photos to post  
thank you again so very much skullie you are one of the best reapers ever  

ok photo time 
first i open up the box to this great letter 









then remove the bubble wrap and see 









this amazing book 









the book opens up and i find









this pray feather and this chicken foot ( is that real chicken foot my dog sure thinks so lol ) 




























next is this little box 






















































and then there was


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

this great field book 








that they hand wrote in so cool 


















next is this little dragon teeth box so cool 


















with these cool dragon teeth in it 









then this dragon lice box 


















next a ground dragon teeth box


















then essence of dragon 









next was this box that opened up 

















these were inside 









then there was these potion bottles 



























then there was


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

this amazing folder 









that opens and has 








































































next up


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow, Saki, that is amazing!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

was this fantastic create




































that had these inside 



























i can fix his wings he is so cute did you make him ?




































the poor dragon egg  









everything all together 









thank you again so very very much amazing detail a very fantstic reap with so much thought into it . thank you skullie)


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Yay! I've been reaped! My awesome gifts arrived yesterday while I was at work. When I got home my wife told me our daughter was bugging her ever since it arrived to open it lol. Our daughter quickly claimed the jack-o-lantern for herself, and the pvc candles are really nice. They go great the candle stand. Thank you!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki...wow!!!!!! I seriously cannot believe all the detail that went into your reap!! There is so much I truly love! I adore the folder/binder with all the notes, pictures and seeds of herbs and flowers!! The hand written journal, the adorable baby dragon, the crate and all of it's wonderful goodies, all the detailed boxes full of detailed items...lol. Your reaper did a fantastic job, and this will all go so wonderfully in your witch themes, especially your dragon witch. Many of these items can even work for other themes in the future, too!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

McBerns, very nice reap!! That candelabra with the LED candles is fantastic!! Love the pumpkins, too!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

i am on the list of still waiting.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Saki...wow!!!!!! I seriously cannot believe all the detail that went into your reap!! There is so much I truly love! I adore the folder/binder with all the notes, pictures and seeds of herbs and flowers!! The hand written journal, the adorable baby dragon, the crate and all of it's wonderful goodies, all the detailed boxes full of detailed items...lol. Your reaper did a fantastic job, and this will all go so wonderfully in your witch themes, especially your dragon witch. Many of these items can even work for other themes in the future, too!


i know i am at aww and blown away and so grateful skullie did amazing wow thank you again


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I was just going to volunteer to be a rescue reaper, and then it occurred to me, I might need rescuing myself, haha! Probably not, but it was a funny thought, anyway. I know that it's not always easy to ship on time, especially with this first reap, if you're depending on store merchandise. You just never know when stuff will finally hit the shelves! It frazzles me every time. I'm always kicking myself for not waiting to sign up for the second one instead.

I understand having to ship late, I've done it myself.


----------



## fenixcelt (Mar 13, 2013)

I checked the tracking for my reaper, and is telling me it is sitting at the side door. Now, everyone run to their side door to look. Now, how many just came back and realized, they don't have a side door?


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Saki, great reap. I can't wait to see what your garden is going to look like next year with all your new seeds. I've never seen Warlock Blood in bloom. And the dragon baby's eyes are so cool.

McBernes, love the candelabra. You can never have to many candles and holders to give your place that spooky look. How old I your daughter? She shows good taste "borrowing" those pumpkins. You are never to young to start. (I checked out your deviantart. Love your hats. Ever thought of a candle holder?)


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

LadySherry, here is your margarita. You are over here in this corner with us!


----------



## Combatdre (Aug 10, 2013)

Thank you BR1MSTON3 for being the greatest Reaper Ever!! Everything is amazing and will look great with my theme!! Can't wait to set up and use everything!! Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

fenixcelt said:


> I checked the tracking for my reaper, and is telling me it is sitting at the side door. Now, everyone run to their side door to look. Now, how many just came back and realized, they don't have a side door?



I would have to ask which side door? Our house has a door in every side lol


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Combatdre said:


> Thank you BR1MSTON3 for being the greatest Reaper Ever!! Everything is amazing and will look great with my theme!! Can't wait to set up and use everything!! Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!


Glad you like it! Was worried about the sign since it is an odd size it was hard to pack! Glad it made it!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

fenixcelt said:


> I checked the tracking for my reaper, and is telling me it is sitting at the side door. Now, everyone run to their side door to look. Now, how many just came back and realized, they don't have a side door?


wasn't my side door....but I did find some shoes I couldn't find there..


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

OMG I was reaped! I'm stunned! Shocked! Speechless.. I took pictures and am working on loading them up. I can't even begin to that my reaper enough. I'm so freaking excited I'm not sure who it is. I have to figure it out. I have a signature but, I don't think it's her screen name.

Well... OMG I'll be right back...


----------



## Horrorween (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm wondering if my victim received their package. It was delivered yesterday to a parcel locker and they've been on tonight, but haven't mentioned it. 

Still waiting to be reaped myself.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Kelloween said:


> wasn't my side door....but I did find some shoes I couldn't find there..


I did not rush to my side door, but only because I've driven past it multiple times today, and nothing was there. 

I did leap off of the staircase today whilst sweeping it, having spied a brown truck parked outside the house while I was waiting for the boys to get home from school! And, he brought a box! AND...it wasn't for me! 

Michael, how many times do I have to say "Wait until reaping is over to buy trains!!"


----------



## Combatdre (Aug 10, 2013)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Glad you like it! Was worried about the sign since it is an odd size it was hard to pack! Glad it made it!


Its amazing, this year I have been to busy to build anything. This totally made my month. I was about to give up, but now I'm inspired!! Thank you!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Horrorween said:


> I'm wondering if my victim received their package. It was delivered yesterday to a parcel locker and they've been on tonight, but haven't mentioned it.
> 
> Still waiting to be reaped myself.


I saw someone say that they would pick theirs up tomorrow..could be yours?


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm sorry I haven't posted pics of my reap yet. I LOVED LOVED LOVED everything but I've been dealing with some very serious family stuff. One of which is my mother is very sick and was in the ER, which led to a hospital stay and days of not knowing what was in store for her. I have pictures of my reap and I will share them I just need a day to rest because I've been driving back and forth between my town and my mothers town for about four days now.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

katshead42 said:


> I'm sorry I haven't posted pics of my reap yet. I LOVED LOVED LOVED everything but I've been dealing with some very serious family stuff. One of which is my mother is very sick and was in the ER, which led to a hospital stay and days of not knowing what was in store for her. I have pictures of my reap and I will share them I just need a day to rest because I've been driving back and forth between my town and my mothers town for about four days now.


Hope she is okay Kats, I am going through the same thing with my mom.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

My reap was completely amazing. I LOVE everything. My son will LOVE the batman clock and bag full of treats. The Oreos are mine thought.  The ouija board is amazing. The dragon head, the dragons breath, the mermaid. Words aren't enough to thank you reaper!!! And I seriously don't know who it is. I want to thank you properly! But, I don't know who to thank. I may have missed something in that huge box or am just a dork being so excited.  I feel humbled by your generosity.
















































































Thank you so very much!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Combatdre, great reap!! Love the Sleepy Hollow sign and the Ichabod Lantern!!!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

katshead42 said:


> I'm sorry I haven't posted pics of my reap yet. I LOVED LOVED LOVED everything but I've been dealing with some very serious family stuff. One of which is my mother is very sick and was in the ER, which led to a hospital stay and days of not knowing what was in store for her. I have pictures of my reap and I will share them I just need a day to rest because I've been driving back and forth between my town and my mothers town for about four days now.


I hope your mother is okay...Sending healing energy, darlin'!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Wow, nhh, you got a lot of cool stuff in your reap! That square ouija board is different and quite neat!! Those filled dragon and mermaid jars look so well done and detailed...nice!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Previously, on "I've been reaped":
A mix up with the likes and dislikes....a threat of rabies.....a threat of live spiders. ..... more threats, stalking, and a lot of hand wringing. Finally, I get to the post office. My letter tells me I'm lucky, the online supplier of live spiders is sold out! Something about this busy time of year. The bats ran into bad weather in Transylvania, and couldn't make it. Feeling safer about it all, I dove deeper into the box. THANK YOU GRIMM!! I love it! You didn't reveal yourself, so I'll try to track you down, I'm also sending you a thank you /happy Halloween card soon. Rebecca , it's great! Thanks for playing so well. This has been fun for me too. I got a rat, a severed hand, a Darth Vader lantern that I'm keeping at my bedside year round. Skeleton gloves, creepy cloth, spider web treat bags (I'm filling them to the brim w/chocolate candy for the TOTs) a spider skeleton, a spider with light up eyes, and the best throw blanket a girl in a drafty castle could ask for! It's so soft!! Im keeping that out year round. I think the green spiders glow in the dark, I'll find out later. I'm so ready for Halloween now, I can't wait! Thanks again!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

The letter says: Dear Lady Arsenic, consider yiyrself reaped.... and very lucky at the same time. I had planned on sending you a box of live spiders to help give your outdoor haunt that extra special "something", but my online supplier ran out 
( something about an especially busy year this year) Then I thought it would be fun to send you some fresh bats for your outdoor haunt. ( hence the question about rabies) but the crate from Transylvania ran into some bad weather, and the bats were lost. As a last resort, I have packed the following box. Please accept My most humble apologies, as nothing in it is either overly deadly, or particularly dangerous. Perhaps next year will be better? Happy haunting, your reaper.....


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I also love the paper, and the font it's written in. So fun!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

scareme said:


> I went to a restaurant/bar with some friends and someone ordered a pitcher of squirrel daiquiris. They are delicious and I order them every time I'm there. It was over a year of ordering them, before someone finally pointed out to me that they are swirl daiquiris (Lots of colors swirled throughout). lol I guess if I' spending money, the wait staff isn't going to correct me. Anyone care to join me for a squirrel?


I'm a vegetarian, so squirrel free daqari for me, and a mimosa!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

fenixcelt said:


> I checked the tracking for my reaper, and is telling me it is sitting at the side door. Now, everyone run to their side door to look. Now, how many just came back and realized, they don't have a side door?


I thought about it!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Good God Skullie! How did you find the time? So amazing/cool! Saki, great stuff, I love your baby dragon. NHH also great stuff! Love the Ouija board! I'm sorry to hear about family emergency / illness situations. I'll be lost without mine. Hope everything smooths out for everyone!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, great reaps. Skullie, that is an amazing package. Wow! You put us all to shame. It is awesome to see some of the huge Reaps received and I know we all secretly wait for the day that one of the over the top ones come our way. That said, there have been some fantastic regular Reaps, too.

McBernes, that candlabra and the candles is awesome. Lovely.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

COmbatre, very nice Reap. I love the Sleepy Hollow sign and lantern.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

katshead, I am so sorry to hear about your mother. That is so hard and you are even having to drive somewhere else. Don't forget to take care of yourself. We are all anxious to see everything, but family comes first and we understand that. There are a lot of us hanging around the board waiting to be Reaped and are living through all the wonderful photos!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

nhh, wow another fantastic Reap. I love so much of it. The Ouija is surely a work of art. There are so many oddities and I would love to see them up close. I know it is hard to get good photos, but and they are so time consuming to take and upload. So, would you at least tell us what they all are. I am also intrigued by the containers that some are in. What is your theme?

I love the Malificient thing. What exactly is it?

Love that Batman clock, too.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Lady Arsenic what a fun Reap. I loved the letters and was anticipating you screaming enough we would all hear when the bats and spiders arrived. I even thought about getting a rabies shot---but my doctor told me that I could only get them after getting rabies. Dang it!

Love your spider blanket---but not sure I could sleep under it. lol

I am still waiting for my Reap, but having a ball living through everyone's!!!


----------



## gotdisney? (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm going crazy over the crate and baby dragon! So amazing skullie! Now I need to go fend off a green eyed monster.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> It is awesome to see some of the huge Reaps received and I know we all secretly wait for the day that one of the over the top ones come our way.



Careful what you wish for.....PMTT's 118lb box was delayed at the airport because the corpse hadn't decomposed enough and fluids leaked, delayed again because the first courier driver refused to deliver because of the noxious gases, and finally it had to be rerouted from the pick-up location due to hazmat concerns. Now that PMTT has received the proper documentation from the CDC to take possession of said corpse she can finally claim it. 

Sometimes over the top is inconvenient.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

nhh said:


> My reap was completely amazing. I LOVE everything. My son will LOVE the batman clock and bag full of treats. The Oreos are mine thought.  The ouija board is amazing. The dragon head, the dragons breath, the mermaid. Words aren't enough to thank you reaper!!! And I seriously don't know who it is. I want to thank you properly! But, I don't know who to thank. I may have missed something in that huge box or am just a dork being so excited.  I feel humbled by your generosity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing job on the handmade items.....I would love to see a tutorial on these.


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

doto said:


> Careful what you wish for.....PMTT's 118lb box was delayed at the airport because the corpse hadn't decomposed enough and fluids leaked, delayed again because the first courier driver refused to deliver because of the noxious gases, and finally it had to be rerouted from the pick-up location due to hazmat concerns. Now that PMTT has received the proper documentation from the CDC to take possession of said corpse she can finally claim it.
> 
> Sometimes over the top is inconvenient.


LOL! Should be deliver to Dh's work today! I'll let him deal with the noxious gases and the weight


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

nhh said:


> My reap was completely amazing. I LOVE everything. My son will LOVE the batman clock and bag full of treats. The Oreos are mine thought.  The ouija board is amazing. The dragon head, the dragons breath, the mermaid. Words aren't enough to thank you reaper!!! And I seriously don't know who it is. I want to thank you properly! But, I don't know who to thank. I may have missed something in that huge box or am just a dork being so excited.  I feel humbled by your generosity.
> View attachment 258255
> 
> 
> ...


nhh you are welcome, theres a card in there somewhere.............ok i can speak now...hahaha....im going to tell you you were hard for me, i just couldnt decide inside or outside decor, then i saw you are wanting to do pirates but love dragons.........the malifient bag is for you...shes the dragon lady you know!!.....the dragons i got off on. that board now has some symbolism, its the Oroboros dragons eating their tails, means renewal/rebirth, along with the pentagram of protection and the five elements or the symbol of christ, so if it was for communing with a loved one, i think the symbolism is rather cool... its a pretty cool board i think, i really enjoyed making that for you, you can hang it or use it for a table scape...i also made the dragon head cursor for the board, thats the triangular 3d dragon head......had to throw in a spell bottle to go by your dragon head skull and then i hope i may have started you on an oddity with the figi mermaid gaff to go with your pirates this year........the rest pretty much you can use with the pirates. glad you liked it and hope you can use everything. heres the board with the cursor.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

ScreamQueen, you have outdone yourself. NHH, you lucky devil, what a positively fantastic reap!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I have decided to make a list of all the items I'm sure were meant for me and ended up going to other victims.. I will also supply my address so you can be sure to get them to the right place. 
There are some awesome gifts being given!!! The talent here is amazing!


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

PMTT said:


> LOL! Should be deliver to Dh's work today! I'll let him deal with the noxious gases and the weight


I just got notification from a buddy with the RCMP emergency task force.....there's been a zombie sighting in the Kitchener area from a guy named Tom at Kit V.....I hope I didn't zombify the body instead of corpsify it. I wanted to send a dead body not an undead body....


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lady Arsenic...awesome reap!! I seriously want that spiderweb throw blanket!!!!!!


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

doto said:


> I just got notification from a buddy with the RCMP emergency task force.....there's been a zombie sighting in the Kitchener area from a guy named Tom at Kit V.....I hope I didn't zombify the body instead of corpsify it. I wanted to send a dead body not an undead body....


He just texted me that he received it. Haven't heard anything else from him, so maybe.....


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Goodness all the great reaps. Love them. This is worse then Christmas as a kid when you want all the stuff your siblings got too. 

Humm how to put this... don't want my reaper to think me ungrateful... one doesn't no look a gift reaper in the eyes but I ponder if the books were it or if something else is on it's way.... I'm heading out of town for 10 days and won't be home to get any package and my dumb post person will just leave it at the driveway gate and if I'm lucky in a garbage sack to keep it dry.... BIG SIGH.

So if there is more to come it'll be a while before I get to post photos and it not then photos have been posted. 

On a secondary note... been watching my tracking... had to send in 2 boxes both to be delivered on Wed. according to tracking one hasn't left my state yet and one is finally out for delivery. NOW my GRRRR... it's not so much the tardiness of delivery it's the lack of the postal people actually tracking the packages... I know from photos here that one package arrived on Wed... I am assuming it's the package that's still reading as not leaving the state yet as the second one is finally out for delivery... GRRRRR tracking is only as good as the person holding the tracking device. I hope the Great Pumpkin give that person mistracking my packages rocks this Halloween.


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Yes I made the little dragon. with a face only a mother could love. I'm sorry The egg broke. I made that also. I made everything. I just got into a creative mood and took off. Everything in the jars are eatable. But I still glued the tops on. Yes your dog will love the chicken foot if you let him.. I found it in a pet shop and my Jack Russell got the first one I made. He must of planed the attach out to a tee. fast little sucker. It will not hurt him but the beads may cause problems. My son owns a candy and gourmet popcorn shop so most of the stuff is from there. The dragon food is a mixture of peas and carrots candy and skull bone candy. I truly enjoyed putting everything together. Thanks for letting me do it . You were every easy to make stuff for. I am not as crazy as you are But I did use a little Harley 90 to ride around on. I couldn't pick anything bigger up.Our rule was if you can't pick the bike you can't solo on it. I was 115 pounds and at that time Harley spent more time in the shop then on the rode. My friend had a YYYYYYaammma Ha ha. and a Kowa saaaaaaaaaakeeeeeeee zing zing. Ha ha. Enjoy and do be carful on the machine. I hope you haunt knocks everyone out.


Skullie


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Yikes! I may never get caught up!  Looks like several reaps in the past few days. What a time for me to decide to clean and reorganize the kitchen.  I'll be back to get caught up if I ever get done here!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Skullie said:


> Yes I made the little dragon. with a face only a mother could love. I'm sorry The egg broke. I made that also. I made everything. I just got into a creative mood and took off. Everything in the jars are eatable. But I still glued the tops on. Yes your dog will love the chicken foot if you let him.. I found it in a pet shop and my Jack Russell got the first one I made. He must of planed the attach out to a tee. fast little sucker. It will not hurt him but the beads may cause problems. My son owns a candy and gourmet popcorn shop so most of the stuff is from there. The dragon food is a mixture of peas and carrots candy and skull bone candy. I truly enjoyed putting everything together. Thanks for letting me do it . You were every easy to make stuff for. I am not as crazy as you are But I did use a little Harley 90 to ride around on. I couldn't pick anything bigger up.Our rule was if you can't pick the bike you can't solo on it. I was 115 pounds and at that time Harley spent more time in the shop then on the rode. My friend had a YYYYYYaammma Ha ha. and a Kowa saaaaaaaaaakeeeeeeee zing zing. Ha ha. Enjoy and do be carful on the machine. I hope you haunt knocks everyone out.
> 
> 
> Skullie


I thought your reap was just awesome..all the time and thought that you put into things..and now to find out that it is made from edible foods from your own son's shop..how wonderful! Just had to get my little praise in  Great Reap Skullie!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> Yikes! I may never get caught up!  Looks like several reaps in the past few days. What a time for me to decide to clean and reorganize the kitchen.  I'll be back to get caught up if I ever get done here!


I'm right there with you. Have been able to come in occasionally and glance through a few reaps, but we're on an impromptu road trip, so it seems like I'm getting deeper and deeper.

However, I LOVE THE DRAGIN'S FACE AND IM NOT IT'S MOMMA!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Kelloween said:


> I thought your reap was just awesome..all the time and thought that you put into things..and now to find out that it is made from edible foods from your own son's shop..how wonderful! Just had to get my little praise in  Great Reap Skullie!


thank goodness Kelly dose not live by me she would be eating it all LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Skullie said:


> Yes I made the little dragon. with a face only a mother could love. I'm sorry The egg broke. I made that also. I made everything. I just got into a creative mood and took off. Everything in the jars are eatable. But I still glued the tops on. Yes your dog will love the chicken foot if you let him.. I found it in a pet shop and my Jack Russell got the first one I made. He must of planed the attach out to a tee. fast little sucker. It will not hurt him but the beads may cause problems. My son owns a candy and gourmet popcorn shop so most of the stuff is from there. The dragon food is a mixture of peas and carrots candy and skull bone candy. I truly enjoyed putting everything together. Thanks for letting me do it . You were every easy to make stuff for. I am not as crazy as you are But I did use a little Harley 90 to ride around on. I couldn't pick anything bigger up.Our rule was if you can't pick the bike you can't solo on it. I was 115 pounds and at that time Harley spent more time in the shop then on the rode. My friend had a YYYYYYaammma Ha ha. and a Kowa saaaaaaaaaakeeeeeeee zing zing. Ha ha. Enjoy and do be carful on the machine. I hope you haunt knocks everyone out.
> 
> 
> Skullie


Thank you again I was totally blown away  
that would so explain why the dog kept going back haha I made sure to pick it up and take it out to where party is so did not come home and it was gone LOL 
I am so sorry the egg broke you put al the work into it and dang it  
the little dragon omg is amazing he will be out year around we have our living room decorated in dragons he is so dang cute omg those eyes thank you. 
all of it was just amazing you thought of so much and put so much into it I will treasure it always you also picked the one witch I was so lacking on stuff as soon as I get it all set up with all the goodies you sent I will take a pic and show you  

I will not be telling anyone at home that the stuff you can eat haha LOL 

Ya I have a need for speed lol there is nothing quite like being on a sports bike and going 160 mph I just love it. 
But I actual did just sell it I have been riding hard for the last 10 years and well was time for a change so we picked up a new truck and going to get a little trailer and do some adventuring. I will have a bike again haha its in the blood but a little brake and change is always good. 

I think it is fantastic you rode more woman need to its so much fun  

thank you again sweetie for the most amazing reap


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

So sorry to be so inactive - made sure my victim got her gift and I got my incredible reap on the same day, thanked my reaper on the thread and in IM and then fell into a black hole of wedding planning! (Thank you again Barbie K !) I just finally made some time for my Halloween reaper family and went through the 68 pages of reaper glory I have missed since I was able to spend real time here. No I am not exaggerating...68!! Phew. It was a happy journey through some beautiful work and thoughtfulness. Some favorites I came across:

*Beautiful Nightmare *-- great reap but on top of that *ASH1031* the wrapping was to die for!

*Shebear1*--so good, I love those skulls* Ishwithch*!

*Queen of Spades *-- what a super generous thoughtful gesture to send a follow up reap to last years damaged one. Very cool move.

*Disembodiedvoice* -- nice stuff but especially the scarab, great work *Tannasgach*

*BattyPatty* -- really love that gargoyle tombstone! I must have missed it but didn't see who your reaper was! Did they say?

*Auditor* -- totally confused by the miracle reap since I am positive you said you were not joining. You are now Sneaky Reaper Guardian

*Wonderland-Brownies *- such a fun reap. I saw people ask but if it was disclosed I didn't see. Where did you get that adorable mouse ring *Amyml*?

*Lady Goats *-- incredible artwork on that box. You are so talented! My cousin *GraveyardQueen* was your reaper and we had great fun stalking you (its not weird you had a whole family stalking you right?) You do fantastic work!!

*Kymmm*--our family is still buzzing about the awe inspiring reap you did for *Spookerstar*. She really did burst into tears of happiness. Thank you for showing your talent on her!

*LadyArsnic* - your posts have been cracking me up, thanks for making the reaper fun!

*Pumpkin30*--adore and love your reap. Unbelievably great job *Lizzyborden*. So happy to see the end result after the great teaser posts all season.

*MichaelMyers1* - LOVE that reap. Excellent work *Thee Veneficial *-- so talented!

*SakiGirl* -- that reap was LEGEN ...wait for it....DARY. I mean wow. * Skullie *-- so many gorgeous, detailed and thoughtful items. Legendary. Truly.

So many other great ones as well...so impressed with everyones giving spirit. Happy Reaping!!
(Keeping my fingers crossed for all those still waiting that they will be everything you hoped and waited for).


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> thank goodness Kelly dose not live by me she would be eating it all LOL


HAHAHAHAAAAAAAA...Got any of those potpourri things? I ate all Nina's!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kelloween said:


> HAHAHAHAAAAAAAA...Got any of those potpourri things? I ate all Nina's!


I was wondering where they all went...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

here are your gifts from The Halloween King, and his queen!, first is the little pumpkin door knob thing, it is so darn cute! 
Next is the fabric from the back of my quilted wall hanging, isn't it awesome! Love the graveyard and the vulture
,the next picture does not show the whole wall hanging , I will need to take another one, but it was on my phone, and it showed the whole thing before, but not sure why not now, but it is so FABULOUS!! I LOVE it, on top of the black cat is a ghost, like I said, not sure why it is not showing up...then comes the witch sign and the painted canvas, it is hanging right by my door. for everyone to see! then the adorable wreath, that is hanging in my kitchen, the last but certainly not least is the card, cute cute cute, little witch hats with clips on them!! and then comes the Medusa head, which is animated and so so awesome! She will be right by my front door on Halloween night!!!! I have a large corner area with a big over hang that will be perfect for her!!!!!!
THANK YOU to THK, and his queen. you went over the top, I love everything, I am so honored you made me the wall hanging as well as all my other goodies!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene, very nice reap! The quilt is beautiful. I also like the witch sign and the canvas painting...it has an adorable owl!!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

printersdevil said:


> nhh, wow another fantastic Reap. I love so much of it. The Ouija is surely a work of art. There are so many oddities and I would love to see them up close. I know it is hard to get good photos, but and they are so time consuming to take and upload. So, would you at least tell us what they all are. I am also intrigued by the containers that some are in. What is your theme?
> 
> I love the Malificient thing. What exactly is it?
> 
> Love that Batman clock, too.


Thank you! It was an awesome reap. I'm doing a swampy pirate theme. Also love dragons. There is a fee jee mermaid in the bottle. Also that dragon claw bottle with the orange smoky tuft is "dragon's breath". Way unique. There is an alligator skull. Then that awesome dragon skull... soooo many things! the box was huge and filled full of love.


----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

Still no word if my secret reaper got my gift should of got it Monday and no sign of them on here


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Finally pics!

My Reaper was Katshead42 & I love it all. There's also a squeaky rat somewhere in the house, I was scaring the cats with it! And there's a skelly on a tombstone that moves & says stuff. I had to put away out of visiting little people's hands that break everything they touch in my house. 

My cousin has 2 kids that when they're here (often) THEY BOTH MUST TOUCH EEEEEEVVERRRRYTHIIIIIIINNG they see in our house so I've learned to hide things after the little boy broke a OOAK Etsy vampire ornament. I still haven't found the foot that he broke off of it. 

'm torn as to what to do with my half-kin. A dioarma? Just a face & hang it on the wall? I dunno yet. 

In my trip to the dollar store yesterday I almost bought myself more tea lights & those exact tapers but passed. I must have sensed something.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

screamqueen2012 said:


> nhh you are welcome, theres a card in there somewhere.............ok i can speak now...hahaha....im going to tell you you were hard for me, i just couldnt decide inside or outside decor, then i saw you are wanting to do pirates but love dragons.........the malifient bag is for you...shes the dragon lady you know!!.....the dragons i got off on. that board now has some symbolism, its the Oroboros dragons eating their tails, means renewal/rebirth, along with the pentagram of protection and the five elements or the symbol of christ, so if it was for communing with a loved one, i think the symbolism is rather cool... its a pretty cool board i think, i really enjoyed making that for you, you can hang it or use it for a table scape...i also made the dragon head cursor for the board, thats the triangular 3d dragon head......had to throw in a spell bottle to go by your dragon head skull and then i hope i may have started you on an oddity with the figi mermaid gaff to go with your pirates this year........the rest pretty much you can use with the pirates. glad you liked it and hope you can use everything. heres the board with the cursor.
> View attachment 258436


Scream Queen is Awesome!!! really just had to say that!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

RCIAG, nice reap! Love the spider web bowls...and what is the vintage print? I love Vintage Halloween postcard prints!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Goodness all the great reaps. Love them. This is worse then Christmas as a kid when you want all the stuff your siblings got too.
> 
> Humm how to put this... don't want my reaper to think me ungrateful... one doesn't no look a gift reaper in the eyes but I ponder if the books were it or if something else is on it's way.... I'm heading out of town for 10 days and won't be home to get any package and my dumb post person will just leave it at the driveway gate and if I'm lucky in a garbage sack to keep it dry.... BIG SIGH.
> 
> ...


Hopefully you can check one last time before heading out of town.... A little birdy tells me you might have something waiting for you.


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

I got reaped twice!? This time by Palladino. Forgive the pictures. I had gallbladder surgery yesterday and am a little loopy and less than mobile. I was shocked when I got the package. Its cool stuff though. The spider did give me a fright when I saw its silhouette  but I felt better when I saw what it was- a centerpiece. The little purple beaded hat is very cool and I love tea and that one appears to have some chocolate in it. The coffin crunch is cute. I've never seen that in the states (my reaper is from Canada). And the decorations are neat too. I always like items for candles and I love little statues and pics. Thank you very much Palladino! I did ask Bethene if everybody else is matched though.

Also my victim should be reaped soon.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

I was reaped today! Thank you so much Kittyvibe!

Unfortunately the white skull did not make it. I was hoping I could glue it back together, but the way it broke isn't clean and there are some very small awkward shattered pieces that won't quite fit back together. I plan on grouping the bigger black skull on my wall with 2 of the small black skulls I picked up at Homegoods!









Cute Halloween sign. I really love the JOL's face!








And my poor broken dish. Stupid usps!  Lol


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

blueczarina, nice reap! Love that tall spider, lol...and how cute is that "Samhain Sipping Tea" jar?? Love the Halloween treats, as well.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Pretty Little Nightmare, love those skull plates!!! It's a shame the one broke. If UPS won't cover it in a claim, maybe you could do something cool with it...maybe break it up a bit more, carefully, then place the flat pieces back together on a tray as a skull mosaic, filling in the cracks with a grout or such. Lol, just a thought, as the glass is just so pretty...


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

I WAS REAPED TODAY!! I still don't know who my reaper is
Because it's not who I thought it was...but thank you!! I love it 
All!! 

































My glass jar, unfortunately, didn't make it..it was broken :-(







And horror movie artwork! Funny thing is, that Hell House
Artwork was originally used in one of our first Halloween parties
For the invites for our "Night In Hell House" theme. 







A shot of everything. I also received some pumpkin napkins
And a beautiful set of jack o lantern pillow cases that are now 
Currently being used on the pillows on my couch! Reaper, I love
Everything. You really went above and beyond with my teasers
And you really did an awesome job!!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Love the heart and stake Lady Goats


LadyGoats said:


> YAY! My victim got her package!! I was worried yesterday because she'd logged on and didn't mention it, but didn't check the mail until after she'd logged off. I reaped hallorenescene, and she's using the computer at the library, so I get to share pictures for it! (surely hope everything arrived in one piece!!).
> 
> In the first box, I put a spider and a toad that I'd made from paper mache
> 
> ...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Super Reaps. I just love watching all the unveiling of these. Great job Reapers. 

How many are still waiting? I am still waiting and I know of several more at least. Post here and let us all enjoy your photos.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

WitchKitty, the print is a vintage repro print in a new frame & it will go perfect with the other vintage/vintage repro stuff I have.


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Got a great reap. Pics and thanks coming soon. Long week is my excuse.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I am still waiting also...


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

my victims package arrived today per UPS. i hope they got it.


----------



## Creeping Shadow (Aug 12, 2015)

Horrorween said:


> Someone on here has a package that was delivered yesterday to a parcel Locker in CO.


I was hoping it might be me but no notice in the mailbox-darn!
Oh well I love seeing all of the things people are making and sending. Giving me great ideas


----------



## Creeping Shadow (Aug 12, 2015)

scareme said:


> I went to a restaurant/bar with some friends and someone ordered a pitcher of squirrel daiquiris. They are delicious and I order them every time I'm there. It was over a year of ordering them, before someone finally pointed out to me that they are swirl daiquiris (Lots of colors swirled throughout). lol I guess if I' spending money, the wait staff isn't going to correct me. Anyone care to join me for a squirrel?


This made me laugh out loud. I want a squirrel daiquiri!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

All right!!!! I've been reapered. My husband finally drove down to the cluster box and got our mail. I have a cute package with several adorable item. The Owl like item did not make it and a funeral is scheduled for it on Sunday when I will be able to walk a bit better. I got a cute little creature I will be calling Pumpkin head. He reminds me of the old fashioned paper Mache Halloween decorations. A neat little pumpkin with a silly cat on top that falls apart when you push the button on the bottom. A cool jar that holds my new pet ghost and a ceramic trick or treat bag I want to use in my craft room to hold all my sharp tool. Also several bugs and Halloween party awards. There was a package of body parts but no extra hips were enclosed. I will try to get pictures as soon as my eyes can focus. I have a muscle relaxer, hydrocodone, blood thinners, antibiotics anti- inflamitories in my system right now and I am not sure what my name is. But I thank you for your reaper gift. I will greatly enjoy all of them


----------



## Creeping Shadow (Aug 12, 2015)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Previously, on "I've been reaped":
> A mix up with the likes and dislikes....a threat of rabies.....a threat of live spiders. ..... more threats, stalking, and a lot of hand wringing. Finally, I get to the post office. My letter tells me I'm lucky, the online supplier of live spiders is sold out! Something about this busy time of year. The bats ran into bad weather in Transylvania, and couldn't make it. Feeling safer about it all, I dove deeper into the box. THANK YOU GRIMM!! I love it! You didn't reveal yourself, so I'll try to track you down, I'm also sending you a thank you /happy Halloween card soon. Rebecca , it's great! Thanks for playing so well. This has been fun for me too. I got a rat, a severed hand, a Darth Vader lantern that I'm keeping at my bedside year round. Skeleton gloves, creepy cloth, spider web treat bags (I'm filling them to the brim w/chocolate candy for the TOTs) a spider skeleton, a spider with light up eyes, and the best throw blanket a girl in a drafty castle could ask for! It's so soft!! Im keeping that out year round. I think the green spiders glow in the dark, I'll find out later. I'm so ready for Halloween now, I can't wait! Thanks again!


Wow I love all of the spider themed things you got! Very nice reap!
Hope you find your reapers name


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lady goats pm'd me and asked [did you get something today, i said...no, but i got something yesterday.] oh my gosh!!! i held back from opening it till i got to my daughters house. more fun with people. so i got a big fat spider. i mean big. that was my two little grandaughters favorite. they think i should glue it on a hat and wear it with a costume this halloween. it will go nicely in my spiders room. then there was this frog. it is so awesome. bethie made me a witch head one year, and this fits perfectly with her style. the frog was my daughters favorite. on my wish list i mentioned i like home made, and these are awesome. i've already listened to the cd, and it is fantastic. i love love love doorbells, and no, i don't have this one. it is adorable. nice choice. i love rats, and don't have zombie rats. those are some cool rats. i really like them. very different from all my other rats. that's all the better. the floral pick i didn't know what it was. i'll have to look in the box, i don't remember the floral, just the pick. it is a very cool looking pick. okay, i was a dork, i was holding it up to my face like a mask. my daughter gave me for xmas a bunch of batteries. i loved that. i don't have any left. just used up the last ones. i do use batteries a lot. great gift idea. i'm adding that one to my list for next year. my daughter thought it was a great idea/gift too. she made comment she didn't give nearly as many batteries as lady goats. we both were in awe of that. oh, i see i don't need to look in the box for the floral, haha, you didn't send it. i hate to think i had thrown away a gift. she also sent this drift wood piece i believe. she omitted a picture of it, it's really cool looking. i'll display it with my frog in a witch scene. the mallet, stake and 3 bottles are awesome. i believe she made the mallet and stake from a tree in her yard. and i have dirt i can put in the bottle. i like the way you did the bottles. last year i got a gorgeous vampire kit, but wanted another. i think i will use last years kit for my lady vampire hunter, and i bought a trunk for my man's kit. but other than a rosary, i hadn't gotten very far on this kit. this is motivation. the heart in a box with a stake is an unique idea to me. did you make the heart.? the 3 gifts each for the two little grandaughters really tickled them. giant cookie kits...one a ginger bread man, and one a haunted train. one got 2 stickers, and one slap wrist bracelets. and they both got a pack of pencils. thank you from them. they were cool gifts. troy loved that mug very much. it was really cool/pretty looking. not pictured she also gave troy a jar of bubblegum eyeballs, and glow stick bracelets. troy shared the bracelets with his sisters. and he popped a couple of pieces of gum in his mouth. and then shared the gum with his sisters. he loved his gift as well. also not pictured was a scroll she wrote up and sealed shut, a pretty card with content, and a letter about the gifts. i am in awe of all the gifts. we all thank you emensly.

ps....there also was a picture of a tree drawn on the box. it is wonderful. i'm going to cut it out, and frame it.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

mazyshon, nice reap.
creepy spiders, that necklace is beautiful. i wonder if it is home made. 
a little bit scary, even the box is cool looking. that book looks intriguing. and you too! you got batteries too! YES!
micheal meyers, nice array of gifts. that purse rocks.
lair mistress, very cute kitty.
kyriotes, those jars are awesome. bethie gave me some jars one year, i use them all year round. and that head of a scarecrow is so cool. i bet he made that. 
saki, i believe you got the mother load. wow, nice gift.
mcbernes, the candlabra is pretty.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

OMG!!!I forgot some how to take a picture of the terrarium , so sorry, I don't know why I did that, I LOVE it, I am having computer/camera issues so needed help down loading the others from my son. so tomorrow will try to get it pictured here, so very sorry.....


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

combatdre, nice reap.
nhh, i love your dragon stuff. and the fish bones are cool too.
lady arsenic, great stuff. did i miss in the picture the lantern.
bethene, that tapestry is gorgeous. and the medussa head is electrifying
rciag, nice reap. yes, put the stuff up. sounds like nice items.
blueczarina, those are nice gifts. that purple hat is adorable.
pretty little nightmare, nice reap. that is to bad about the dish. it was so pretty.
kenneth, the horror movie artwork is wonderful.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Skullie, I'm sure you know this, but drink ALOT of water while your on these meds so your kidneys don't take a beating.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

To those still waiting. ... Dang it! I hope its soon! I hop Bethene has been In touch with people who havent shipped, and confirmed that they will ship soon.


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

i have been reaped! Thanks so much, I like everything! I will post pics in coming days.


----------



## Mystic Moon Hollow (Sep 9, 2015)

New to the site and just happened onto this thread! Wow, there is some amazing talent out there! So hoping this continues next year as I am already excited to get started. Sorry I was late to the party!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Got my fingers crossed that today might be the day for a package.



Lady Arsenic said:


> To those still waiting. ... Dang it! I hope its soon! I hop Bethene has been In touch with people who havent shipped, and confirmed that they will ship soon.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Mystic Moon Hollow said:


> New to the site and just happened onto this thread! Wow, there is some amazing talent out there! So hoping this continues next year as I am already excited to get started. Sorry I was late to the party!


Hi there and welcome! There are several reaper exchanges through out the year. Another one just started. There will be a Christmas one as well. Just keep checking the threads. The reaper exchanges are tons of fun and a great way to get to know all the kindred spirits who participate.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Mystic Moon! Glad your enjoying it so far, lots of inspiring things to look at.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

guttercat33 said:


> Still no word if my secret reaper got my gift should of got it Monday and no sign of them on here


Did you ask Bethene to check in with them? It's a shame some people are waiting, and some people are hinting that the package has been delivered with no acknowledgement.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Hallorenescene, thought I replied, but I dont see it. The lantern is just above the table runner in the picture. Its small, clear body, and black top. (Really bright when I turn it on. Perfect for power outages)


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

I hope I did this right. Here is my reaper package. I did have one broken item. I think it was an owl.


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

*skullies reaper package*

View attachment 258668
View attachment 258668
Here are some more


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kenneth, great reap! Love the pillow cases and the pumpkin S&P set...those movie prints are pretty cool!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

skullie, I could see your pics in the first post, but the second post they didn't come up. I love the stuff I can see, though! That little pumpkin guy is adorable. Like the ceramic ToT bag, too!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

skullie, nice reap. lots of nice stuff
wow! so much great stuff given again this year. this is always fun


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

scareme said:


> I went to a restaurant/bar with some friends and someone ordered a pitcher of squirrel daiquiris. They are delicious and I order them every time I'm there. It was over a year of ordering them, before someone finally pointed out to me that they are swirl daiquiris (Lots of colors swirled throughout). lol I guess if I' spending money, the wait staff isn't going to correct me. Anyone care to join me for a squirrel?


Oh scareme, I seriously wish I hadn't just taken a drink of tea when I read this cause I nearly choked!  Sounds like something that would be on the menu in these parts.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Whew! Just got caught up on all the posts and there's truly some amazing talent and generosity here!  Made notes of posts I want to comment on as well, so hopefully will be back on tonight.

Although I'm usually the calm one, I've been dealing with some anxiety issues concerning the baby's surgery next week. Of course, the way I deal with anxiety is by making big messes...er cleaning.  The kitchen has been finished for several months now and I was really getting tired of eating off of the same four bowls, four plates and Solo cups so I thought it was time to hunt the boxes the dishes were in. So day four into this project, I have all the dishes unpacked, washed and 75% of them put away. Two boxes are headed for the flea market next spring and two boxes are full of jars and odds and ends I've kept with Halloween and reaper projects in mind. I'm hoping that I can get finished tonight as I have some baking I want to do tomorrow (and make another mess). 

I do hope that everyone still waiting is reaped this week and that all who have been reaped and not yet posted take the time to do so. It really is quite disheartening not to acknowledge your reaper or at least let them know you received your gift. On one occasion, I sent a PM to my victim asking if they'd received my package the week before. They finally replied saying that yes, they had received it, but hadn't had time to open it. Still don't know if it was ever opened, if it arrived in one piece or if they even liked it.


----------



## yblehsspot (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm about to run out the door, but a huge THANK YOU to my reaper! Everything was simply amazing and I LOVE it!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Wanted to share how my reaper gifts got used 
I redid the dragon witch set up . The wonderful create I will put a light in it so people wounder what's in side. I also fixed baby dragons wings. Thank you again skellie for the amazing reap 
each of my witches will have food at there scean hers is a fondue pot with items to dip.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I think I got UNreaped ?!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Think I might have had a rescue reap as my reaper said they didn't get my list until last week. I'm sure I'll be able to use many of these items with my props. This package was stuffed with lots of towels too instead of bubble wrap. Not sure what I'll do with those, but I'll figure something out. I hate to waste so these might be donated to a local animal shelter. Thanks so much mysterious Reaper. No name given but from Louisiana.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> lady goats pm'd me and asked [did you get something today, i said...no, but i got something yesterday.] oh my gosh!!! i held back from opening it till i got to my daughters house. more fun with people. so i got a big fat spider. i mean big. that was my two little grandaughters favorite. they think i should glue it on a hat and wear it with a costume this halloween. it will go nicely in my spiders room. then there was this frog. it is so awesome. bethie made me a witch head one year, and this fits perfectly with her style. the frog was my daughters favorite. on my wish list i mentioned i like home made, and these are awesome. i've already listened to the cd, and it is fantastic. i love love love doorbells, and no, i don't have this one. it is adorable. nice choice. i love rats, and don't have zombie rats. those are some cool rats. i really like them. very different from all my other rats. that's all the better. the floral pick i didn't know what it was. i'll have to look in the box, i don't remember the floral, just the pick. it is a very cool looking pick. okay, i was a dork, i was holding it up to my face like a mask. my daughter gave me for xmas a bunch of batteries. i loved that. i don't have any left. just used up the last ones. i do use batteries a lot. great gift idea. i'm adding that one to my list for next year. my daughter thought it was a great idea/gift too. she made comment she didn't give nearly as many batteries as lady goats. we both were in awe of that. oh, i see i don't need to look in the box for the floral, haha, you didn't send it. i hate to think i had thrown away a gift. she also sent this drift wood piece i believe. she omitted a picture of it, it's really cool looking. i'll display it with my frog in a witch scene. the mallet, stake and 3 bottles are awesome. i believe she made the mallet and stake from a tree in her yard. and i have dirt i can put in the bottle. i like the way you did the bottles. last year i got a gorgeous vampire kit, but wanted another. i think i will use last years kit for my lady vampire hunter, and i bought a trunk for my man's kit. but other than a rosary, i hadn't gotten very far on this kit. this is motivation. the heart in a box with a stake is an unique idea to me. did you make the heart.? the 3 gifts each for the two little grandaughters really tickled them. giant cookie kits...one a ginger bread man, and one a haunted train. one got 2 stickers, and one slap wrist bracelets. and they both got a pack of pencils. thank you from them. they were cool gifts. troy loved that mug very much. it was really cool/pretty looking. not pictured she also gave troy a jar of bubblegum eyeballs, and glow stick bracelets. troy shared the bracelets with his sisters. and he popped a couple of pieces of gum in his mouth. and then shared the gum with his sisters. he loved his gift as well. also not pictured was a scroll she wrote up and sealed shut, a pretty card with content, and a letter about the gifts. i am in awe of all the gifts. we all thank you emensly.
> 
> ps....there also was a picture of a tree drawn on the box. it is wonderful. i'm going to cut it out, and frame it.


So, I wanted to update here and let everyone know (already PM'd hallorenescene) that there was no driftwood. I'm an idiot and didn't explain the cholla skeleton to her. #duh I don't have a picture of the one I included, but it's further back in the thread. If I get somewhere with consistent service, I'll scout it out. Who knew most of Route 66 (at least in the Southwest) has no service?


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

LadyGoats said:


> View attachment 255463





LadyGoats said:


> So, I wanted to update here and let everyone know (already PM'd hallorenescene) that there was no driftwood. I'm an idiot and didn't explain the cholla skeleton to her. #duh I don't have a picture of the one I included, but it's further back in the thread. If I get somewhere with consistent service, I'll scout it out. Who knew most of Route 66 (at least in the Southwest) has no service?


Since LadyGoats is traveling I thought I'd post the picture for her. 

Edit:  Don't know why picture isn't showing, but if you click on the attachment it comes right up.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I clicked on the picture and said, "Oh cool". My hubby, reading the paper from across the room, and not even looking up said in a very authortive way, "NO". lol It's that time of year around my house. 




lizzyborden said:


> Since LadyGoats is traveling I thought I'd post the picture for her.
> 
> Edit:  Don't know why picture isn't showing, but if you click on the attachment it comes right up.


----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

Yea haven't herd nothing ?


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

guttercat33 said:


> Yea haven't herd nothing &#55357;&#56851;


Why don't you contact them privately and make sure everything is OK.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

dawnski, nice reap! Love the dropping spider!! Donating the towels to the animal shelter is a great idea if you have no use for them!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Yeah, lots of great stuff there! Lots of credit to rescue reapers!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

scareme said:


> I clicked on the picture and said, "Oh cool". My hubby, reading the paper from across the room, and not even looking up said in a very authortive way, "NO". lol It's that time of year around my house.


OMG!! Same here! I will say 'oh, that's cool' and my dh will immediately say 'don't buy it'. Grrrrrr...he knows me too wel.


----------



## Kyriotes (Oct 4, 2012)

dawnski said:


> Think I might have had a rescue reap as my reaper said they didn't get my list until last week. I'm sure I'll be able to use many of these items with my props. This package was stuffed with lots of towels too instead of bubble wrap. Not sure what I'll do with those, but I'll figure something out. I hate to waste so these might be donated to a local animal shelter. Thanks so much mysterious Reaper. No name given but from Louisiana.
> View attachment 258710
> 
> View attachment 258711


Where do I get that grim reaper cut out?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Dawnski, yours was not a. rescue, but someone who didn't receive oone bbut never contacted me until they received theirs.. .. . Felt bad, but thought they had one... I will let you know who if you want.. 

Great idea for the animal shelter!!!


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

Sorry to my victim.. Your box was suppose to arrive yesterday . I checked the tracking and found out that the USPS has sent your box backwards to a state that it had already seen 4 days ago...UGHH! Hope it gets there soon. Not sure what is going on with it. I'm so scared that all that bouncing around it's endured is going to not be a good thing.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> Since LadyGoats is traveling I thought I'd post the picture for her.
> 
> Edit:  Don't know why picture isn't showing, but if you click on the attachment it comes right up.


THANK YOU!!! The pics working for me. xoxo


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Still no Reap here for me or my daughter Texaslucky. Wow, there are a lot of us still waiting. I hope this doesn't happen in the current SR as I am hoping to use my stuff this year.


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Here are the pics from my second reap. Doto really went above and beyond my expectations with what he send me. I love it all and it will be an amazing accessory to my insane asylum party!
The contents of the 118 lb package!







Up close pictures of the contents of each drawer:










































The side of the cabinet. Both sides say the same thing.







And my moving arm! I have to figure out where to put this still but I'm so sure I will find the right place to scare people with it!!








Thanks again, David!! Everything is just awesome!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow, Dodo did a great job on that.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, that is fantastic.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

PMTT, very cool!! Those will be awesome additions to your psych ward!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Geeez! That's amazing! Really 118 pounds? DOTOwas serious about being a reaper!


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Yes! I wasn't sure about the weight until I checked the tracking number off the sticker they left on the door because I wasn't home to receive it. I actually had it redirected to my husband's work because there is no way I'd be able to lift it!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

saki, you have a super set up. that little blue dragon is adorable
dawnski, nice reap. i have 3 or 4 of those dropping spiders. i think they are very cool.
pmtt, that is one amazing package


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

PMTT said:


> Here are the pics from my second reap. Doto really went above and beyond my expectations with what he send me. I love it all and it will be an amazing accessory to my insane asylum party!
> The contents of the 118 lb package!
> View attachment 258884
> 
> ...


WOW!! That is awesome!! Outstanding job on it


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

TheEighthPlague said:


> I've been reaped! Thanks so much to my reaper for sending a ton of cool clown/carnival items. Most of the items are stuff that isn't even available here. I've never seen much of it before. Must have different stores in Kansas. Appreciate the work put into the red and white striped carnival curtain. Everything will work great for our haunt. My wife says that bunting is awesome and would love to know where it's from. She's decorating our fence line in her head already. Thank again!




I'm so glad you liked everything!!!! The bunting is from Party City!!!! They have a ton of carnival items! Do you have that near you?!
Hope y ou guys can use everything!


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

My victim ^ enjoyed everything!!! I'm still anticipating my secret reaper gift!!!! I'm excited!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow! Finally caught up again. So many amazing things there are too many to comment on. Outstanding job this year Reapers!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have contacted folks, heard from some , not others, will keep trying, in a few days will call for rescuers...


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I have been told I have packages awaiting me. My poor reaper was soo worried I might miss them she called me... good thing I keep a land line and it's listed LOL. My hubby was not traveling with Frog and me so he got the call and made sure the packages were safely stashed in the house for when we got back. Stopping at the house to drop of the camper and change from camping to hotel stay travel so will open ASAP and try to post the pictures before we head back out.

Thanks you Reaper for you concern in making sure they arrived safe and sound.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Im late to post, but wanted to share the awesome reap by Batty Patty! :3 I couldnt believe my eyes at all the wonderful details she painstakingly put into my reap. The box had too numerous to count hot glued mini spiders all inside the box and card. Such an awesome detail!

The creativity just astounded me, she stalked this victim very well. I really needed the pick me up, it finally brought a smile to my face after so much thats been going on lately, I am so thankful.
The pics! (ps- there was one more card but my battery died on camera ><)


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Bethene, did the Graveyard Terrarium make it alright? I didn't see it in the photos.


----------



## HallowFear (Aug 2, 2012)

Damn I soooo may need to get in on this secret reaper next year!
I love come up with little surprises for people and this being Halloween themed makes it so much more fun.

Only problem is that I live in Canada and I assume most live in the US (our dollar doesn't stretch as nor do we has as much cool Halloween)


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yes it did, I mentioned in a later post I forgot to take pictures of it some how, and I am having camera issues , so use my phone, and could not get it downloaded into the computer , which is a long sad story with lost memory cards, but yes, I LOVE it, it is on my crafting table so I can look at it everytime I go in there, it is awesome, I will for sure get help with it and get it posted,, I am so so sorry , I have no excuse.... today I maybe would have, now my coffee maker died!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! help!!!!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Kitty vibe, batty patty, wow!!!! I can't believe the DETAIL!!!



HallowFear said:


> Damn I soooo may need to get in on this secret reaper next year!
> I love come up with little surprises for people and this being Halloween themed makes it so much more fun.
> 
> Only problem is that I live in Canada and I assume most live in the US (our dollar doesn't stretch as nor do we has as much cool Halloween)


HallowFear, do it!! We have some Canadian participants... And if you're looking at these gifts thinking that $20 gets most of these in the US, it doesn't. Most people don't stick to the $20 limit (however you're more than welcome to try!). There are Reaps year-round, so keep an eye out. 

****

Okay, off to see how many pages I can cover before we hit the road!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I Hope everyone still waiting to be reaped don't have to wait much longer.......I would be so anxious


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I managed to take the time to open and photo all our wonderful gifts... Thanks so much Reap they are all great.

Frog did the opening... it was like Christmas morning and our reaper didn't disappoint. Box one was filled with lots of great stuff like some colored gluesticks, neon and glow. Rolls of ribbon to craft with, an electric candle stick and little caged fairy skelly, some fake chain and Frog's favorite an old saw. I like the new skull covered journal. Box 2 produced the greatest fun for me. A couple of new potion bottles... I really like that my reaper knew me well enough to do the octopus bottle as I wear an octopus pendent as good luck when I go out and about and Love to drink Kraken Black Spice Rum when I drink. The BEST part was the framed photo.

Frog got to it and goes well that's a little creepy but I don't get it. I nearly fell to the floor laughing. I'm like you are a native of the area never lived anywhere else... know all the old and new gossip, how many unmarked graves err bodies are left in the old pioneer cemetery.... the RR swore they moved them to the new cemetery when they came through.... guess it was only the stones and you don't KNOW who that is. Nope... It's Laura Palmer... so? Who's that. More uncontrolled laughing.... Laura Palmer.... OK who's that. Finally with tears rolling down my face from laughing so hard I go where are we holding the Halloween Potluck Event and why do we have a haunted saw mill theme? OK Preston Mill so.... finally you can see the lights going on... OH is she's someone from Twin Peaks isn't she... Yes she's the plot behind Twin Peaks, the one they found dead and need to solve her murder. He's like well the only one I know is Log Lady, guess I'll have to actually watch it. Scary part is he is very aware of the show we drive past the T-Mar often... home of the Twin Peaks Cherry Pies. He drives past the place they filmed as the gambling hall... I think it was called the Jolly Roger in the show... several times a month. He we was a Northern Exposure fan instead, they filmed here too. Want to know something about it he's your man. 

Again Reaper SO many THANKS... you truly went above and beyond... the Great Pumpkin isn't bringing you rocks this year... at least not from me.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

bethene said:


> yes it did, I mentioned in a later post I forgot to take pictures of it some how, and I am having camera issues , so use my phone, and could not get it downloaded into the computer , which is a long sad story with lost memory cards, but yes, I LOVE it, it is on my crafting table so I can look at it everytime I go in there, it is awesome, I will for sure get help with it and get it posted,, I am so so sorry , I have no excuse.... today I maybe would have, now my coffee maker died!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! help!!!!!


After all the computer issues you've been having, your coffee maker picked a swell time to kick the bucket!  I could send you mine if you don't mind the fact that it's dusty and may have a few spiders inside--it's decorated for the season.


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

HallowFear said:


> Damn I soooo may need to get in on this secret reaper next year!
> I love come up with little surprises for people and this being Halloween themed makes it so much more fun.
> 
> Only problem is that I live in Canada and I assume most live in the US (our dollar doesn't stretch as nor do we has as much cool Halloween)


I'm in Canada! There were actually quite a few canadians that took part in this secret reaper as well!!


----------



## Horrorween (Jul 21, 2015)

My net was out for a few days, so today was my first day to get back on.
My reaper was blueczarina and I love everything!

I received a wonderful movie monster tray, a hand crafted awesome crow on book! ( Which I love so much) 
I received candied mints, a window cling, 2 very cool skelly lights, a lenticular photo, a cool lenticular styled photo frame.

I have put everything out on my table and I just love it all.
Thank you so very much Blueczarina.

My phone camera is an old fashioned one, but if you have better photos, blueczarina, please feel free to add them.


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

Horrorween said:


> My net was out for a few days, so today was my first day to get back on.
> My reaper was blueczarina and I love everything!
> 
> I received a wonderful movie monster tray, a hand crafted awesome crow on book! ( Which I love so much)
> ...


I'm glad you liked it all! And sounds like everything arrived safely. Here are some pics of the raven and book. I forgot to take a pic of the rest.

Edit: Here is the tray. I just jacked World Market's pic. I had to get one for myself too because I thought it looked neat.


----------



## Horrorween (Jul 21, 2015)

This is the best Halloween gift I have ever received. Thank you again.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

kittyvibe, nice reap!! The little Halloween house is adorable...and, omgoodness, I love all the spiders glued everywhere, lol!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Stinkerbell N Frog Prince, fun reap!! Love all the colored glass bottles and potions!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Horroween, it sounds like you got a great reap!! I love the Nevermore little display and the tray is super cool!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

You put together a great reap, blueczarina! I particularly love the tray, but it's all excellent.


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

bethene said:


> I have contacted folks, heard from some , not others, will keep trying, in a few days will call for rescuers...


you can sign me up as a rescuer


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I have been reaped nana a boo boo. Not sure who my reaper was but the box had lots of different items (pics later). I will be putting everything to use. Thank you reaper whom ever you are the box was worth the wait. Lots of goodies. Thank you for everything.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

well, my mail just ran..nothing for me


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, AlwaysWicked, you are wonderful to offer, I may have to,,, but I know some that are on the way, a couple that will be shipped in the next day or two, a couple I haven't heard from but they are not new reapers. so expect to have them pop on, and have had a problem or two, because they have never not shipped before!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Crickets from my victim..... almost makes me want to pay extra to require a signature. At least that way, we know everything arrived and wasn't stolen.

Love all of the reaps. Wish there was a store that we could buy all of the creative gifts from.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Who all hasn't been reaped yet??


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I haven't, but I heard from bethene that I will be!


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)

kittyvibe said:


> Im late to post, but wanted to share the awesome reap by Batty Patty! :3 I couldnt believe my eyes at all the wonderful details she painstakingly put into my reap. The box had too numerous to count hot glued mini spiders all inside the box and card. Such an awesome detail!
> 
> The creativity just astounded me, she stalked this victim very well. I really needed the pick me up, it finally brought a smile to my face after so much thats been going on lately, I am so thankful.
> The pics! (ps- there was one more card but my battery died on camera ><)
> ...


After a particularly depressing day at work, it was so nice to see your post and know that I made you smile! I had a lot of fun putting it all together. I'm really glad you liked it.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Bethene told me mine is on it's way as well


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

kittyvibe, nice reap. i really love the bottle
stinkbell, you got a lot of wonderful gifts


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

I haven't Moonwitchkitty...... But that is ok, I am too busy with my haunt projects and trying to get my second Victims box filled with goodies to let it bother me.


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

Im in the still waiting club. I don't want to sound horrible but waiting stinks. Lol I look forward to getting reaped all year. 

I'm glad my victim checked in recently so I now know she got her goodies.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Kittyvibe, that haunted house is sooooo coool!! Love that and the bottle!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Still waiting. But I know my reaper wouldn't forget me. Probably just something in their "other" life getting in the way. Send me a signal. You know, the bat light or something.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> I managed to take the time to open and photo all our wonderful gifts... Thanks so much Reap they are all great.
> 
> Frog did the opening... it was like Christmas morning and our reaper didn't disappoint. Box one was filled with lots of great stuff like some colored gluesticks, neon and glow. Rolls of ribbon to craft with, an electric candle stick and little caged fairy skelly, some fake chain and Frog's favorite an old saw. I like the new skull covered journal. Box 2 produced the greatest fun for me. A couple of new potion bottles... I really like that my reaper knew me well enough to do the octopus bottle as I wear an octopus pendent as good luck when I go out and about and Love to drink Kraken Black Spice Rum when I drink. The BEST part was the framed photo.
> 
> ...



I'm glad you explained the picture because I like Frog, didn't get it. Although when you pointed out he lived there, I feel a little better about not knowing the prop. And I am among the 28 people in America that did not watch that show, but how cool it was filmed there. And I did watch Northern Exposure, so it's exciting that you are there. Great reap. They must know what crafty people you two are. Love to see what you end up doing with everything.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I was reaped! I have been gone for several days on a getaway trip and came in to find my box. Thank you so much for the fun box of things. I will get photos and post tomorrow. Dead tired and have to do at least one load of laundry tonight. Will post tomorrow.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I could of told you that. It is how they did it with my two cochlear implant. Your ear will be numb for months. Well, my did. The first implant, I didn't know that my ear would be numb. How did I figure out that it was numb you ask? Well, I burnt my ear, never feeling any pain, but smelling burnt skin by curling my hair..... Yes, curling my dang hair.





IshWitch said:


> Thanks everyone! I ruptured my ear drum last year and it stopped healing so had to have it surgically done. Looking at ear drainage for 2wks to a month, vertigo for a month or more, and jaw pain for up to 2-3 months. Yay!
> I drove today and it kicked my butt, I don't think I'm cleared to drive yet, going to call tomorrow.
> And, fun fact, did you know they cut all around the back of the ear and move it forward, out of the way?
> Yeah neither did I!
> ...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss. Hugs, slobbers, and prayers.



seelie8504 said:


> Let me give a bit of background before I post what I received today...
> 
> I'm home from work due to a death in the family. I needed some time alone to reflect. I have been looking through old photos and it's been a pretty sad day.
> 
> ...


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Thought I'd check in one last time before we head out for the hospital in the morning. Keeping my fingers crossed that everyone is reaped soon!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

lizzyborden said:


> Thought I'd check in one last time before we head out for the hospital in the morning. Keeping my fingers crossed that everyone is reaped soon!


Good luck. I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

scareme said:


> Still waiting. But I know my reaper wouldn't forget me. Probably just something in their "other" life getting in the way. Send me a signal. You know, the bat light or something.


WHAT 'other life'? LOLOL


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

lizzyborden said:


> Thought I'd check in one last time before we head out for the hospital in the morning. Keeping my fingers crossed that everyone is reaped soon!


Thinking of you!


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

Jubbag12 said:


> View attachment 256603
> 
> Third picture


Heyyy Jubbag12! I am SO very pleased that YOU are happy! I just wanted to keep filling the box!  I'm in North Dakota and might just need to stop and see your home haunt/Asylum! 
Happy Hallo'een!


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

Finally my box is on the truck for delivery today!!! Sorry for the delay victim . Fingers crossed everything arrived safely after that very long journey .


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Loving all the great reaper gifts. There is just so much talent and generosity in the community it's really nice to see!! 
Can't wait for the rest of the pictures though.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> Thought I'd check in one last time before we head out for the hospital in the morning. Keeping my fingers crossed that everyone is reaped soon!


Good luck!! Keeping you guys in my thoughts!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Mine's on the way, too! 

Maybe it's coming via DED-EX - MUAHAHAHAHA I crack myself up!


----------



## Skeletor (Jun 19, 2006)

I was reaped last night and it was glorious!!! I was so overwhelmed that I nearly saw Death himself. I will be posting pictures either tonight or tomorrow that will also include a video. Thank you so much reaper. I would thank you personally but was unable to find any clues that would lead me to your name. Maybe you could throw me a bone and reveal your identity! Thanks!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I WAS REAPEDDDDDDDDDD!!

Thank you so much to my reaper in Indiana..Hearts1003! What a really really really nice reap and you got me things that I needed and love! If you were worried about the box..my address was not right (number of the house was off a number), the mailman said the box has been all over ...but it made it and I love everything!! Here is my big box..








and I opened it up and there was 2 smaller boxes inside...






with this card..








inside the first box was a witch hat. which I asked for!






candles, a mini strobe light and cute little candles with burlap and spiders!




















also the cutest little pumpkin..I love him by the way...a great looking black & purple spider
















IN the other box was a fabulous orange pumpkin store bag, creepy cloth, spider webs tablets


























and to top it all off, the WONDERFUL pumpkin ground breaker from Spirit!








Here is everything! Thank you so much for one of my bestest reaps, Reaper!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Sorry, I doubled a picture..Thank you so so much Hearts1003!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

love the reap kelloween 
I love the ground braker I almost bought him he is so cool 
great job reaper


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Love your reap, Kelloween!! I wanted that pumpkin ground breaker! I adore the creepy little pumpkin, love the big fuzzy spider and the burlap spider candle holders are awesome!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I love it all, couldn't have asked for more to my taste!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kelloween said:


> Sorry, I doubled a picture..who is my reaper? The box said hearts1003?


I think that is your reaper's forum name.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome Reap~

Love those pumpkins and furry spiders are favorites of mine. Great stuff there!.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I guess this means Kelloween is not Last!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, I just backed up a page or so and see we have more pictures coming as soon as they get them up. I talked to my daughter last night and she was reaped while out of town so she has pics to come, too.

I am still waiting, but that just means we still have more pics in the coming future. 

Great stuff everyone.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I was NOT last!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Wow Kelloween! That was worth the wait!! Incredible stuff! Congratulations!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Wow Kelloween! That was worth the wait!! Incredible stuff! Congratulations!


I agree Lady, wonderful reap!


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

blueczarina said:


> I got reaped twice!? This time by Palladino. Forgive the pictures. I had gallbladder surgery yesterday and am a little loopy and less than mobile. I was shocked when I got the package. Its cool stuff though. The spider did give me a fright when I saw its silhouette  but I felt better when I saw what it was- a centerpiece. The little purple beaded hat is very cool and I love tea and that one appears to have some chocolate in it. The coffin crunch is cute. I've never seen that in the states (my reaper is from Canada). And the decorations are neat too. I always like items for candles and I love little statues and pics. Thank you very much Palladino! I did ask Bethene if everybody else is matched though.
> 
> Also my victim should be reaped soon.


I knew the spider centre piece was risky but my theme this year is Fears and Phobias and you're scared of spiders....so I couldn't resist.  Feel free to pass it on to another haunter if it creeps you out!

I'm a coffee drinker so I had a tea friend design a Halloween blend for you. The tea is layered with pumpkin spice on the bottom, then Canadian Maple and finally Chocolate Kisses Mint (it has chocolate chips and miniature pink lips). Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## gotdisney? (Apr 5, 2014)

A special 'made for you' halloween blend of tea is such a special and unique reaper gift! Sounds heavenly


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

haha, the spider startled me for sure, but i understand the compulsion to send a Halloween scare. i did think to myself that it has good craft goodies on it though and i could use the metal spider for a future reaper project. i do like keeping a stash of crafting goods. you can never have too much of a stash. 

and I had no clue the tea is in layers. thats a pretty awesome idea actually Palladino. i do love tea so it should be exciting to try them all.  and i love choco mint tea. i noticed that layer and was excited.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Kelloween, love the pumpkins, especially the little guy. wonder where they got him? any clue on his body or do you think they made him? I think he wants to come home with me, I can tell by the look in his eye.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

blueczarina said:


> haha, the spider startled me for sure, but i understand the compulsion to send a Halloween scare. i did think to myself that it has good craft goodies on it though and i could use the metal spider for a future reaper project. i do like keeping a stash of crafting goods. you can never have too much of a stash.
> 
> and I had no clue the tea is in layers. thats a pretty awesome idea actually Palladino. i do love tea so it should be exciting to try them all.  and i love choco mint tea. i noticed that layer and was excited.


What a great idea to incorporate the spider into another project. Craft away!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Still waiting. My dogs started barking this afternoon and I looked out to find the UPS truck parked in front of the house. I was so excited and then saw him sprint across the street.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Kelloween, love the pumpkins, especially the little guy. wonder where they got him? any clue on his body or do you think they made him? I think he wants to come home with me, I can tell by the look in his eye.


Those little pumpkins are from Evil Pumpkins.
https://www.etsy.com/shop/evilpumpkins


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> Those little pumpkins are from Evil Pumpkins.
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/evilpumpkins


Thank you RCIAG. I saw the card in her box and was going to look it up and see what it was. I love etsy


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> Still waiting. My dogs started barking this afternoon and I looked out to find the UPS truck parked in front of the house. I was so excited and then saw him sprint across the street.


I wish if we weren't getting reaped each day, delivery people would stay off our streets. It's such a tease. And the way some of us are looking at them, I'm afraid someone could get bit. 

Yeah for you Kelloween!!! You lucky dog you!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

kelloween, nice reap. that ground breaker pumpkin is cool. the box looked really nice too.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I was Reaped! So sorry to my Reaper Halloween Creature for being so long posting. I have been gone for a few days and the kids took the box inside and didn't tell me it had come. You would think they would have mentioned it since it was decorated.

I got some really cool things and really love the pumpkin guy. We have a large lifesize one that looks sort of like this and my mom just bought Richy two more pumpkin masks so this is great to go with all that.

Here are the photos:






This is the box that I came home and found waiting for me.
Ooops I forgot to mention the big baggie of body parts. It will be used in the butcher shop for sure.







This is everything together.







Closeup of the pumpkin guy!







Cool lights that we really needed! Thanks a lot!!!
The will be used up to the front door since they have stakes for the ground.







And the cute little Halloween guys that the kids all loved. 
Nevaeh took them all up to her room and claimed them! I love the little wicher pumpking and it went to 
work with me today for a little Halloween cheer.

Thank you so much Halloween Creature. I love everything.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great reap, Texaslucky! I love all the pumpkin stuff!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Texaslucky, that pumpkin guy will be great with one of the masks coming your way soon.


----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

Messaged my Victim to see if they got there package seen them on other forums but no response hope they got it &#55357;&#56851;


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Bump~!!!!!!! need more pictures


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Woooohoooo! Got home Monday night, so I've had a chance to read through the past weekend. WHEW! I haven't seen that pumpkin groundbreaker from Spirit yet, and I don't know why..! He's awesome!!
I like the one that was from Etsy, too. Gotta go check out tat shop..! 
Texaslucky, I love your pumpkin dude, too!


----------



## Skeletor (Jun 19, 2006)

Pictures of my haul this year...
















Very awesome looking skull, spider, zombie hand, halloween crayons for the kiddos.








Zombie bird, bottle labels, oreos, bertie botts, insect, zombie targets(because you need plenty of gun practice living on a farm in case of a zombie apocalypse. This ones for you Hershel Greene.), and a Halloween mug(more on that in my next post.)








Huge Rat, another skull, boo chips, big foot caller, candy corn taffy, and a beware zombie hand holding sign.


----------



## Skeletor (Jun 19, 2006)

As promised, here is the video of my halloween mug! Very awesome. You are right reaper, it did not suck! Ha. Thank you so much. You went far and beyond and I am very grateful. Now if I just knew who you are, that would make me feel better!


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

I am in love with that mug!!!! So cool! 




Skeletor said:


> As promised, here is the video of my halloween mug! Very awesome. You are right reaper, it did not suck! Ha. Thank you so much. You went far and beyond and I am very grateful. Now if I just knew who you are, that would make me feel better!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Super fun reap, Skeletor!! The skull rocks, so does the big fuzzy spider, love all the fun goodies and treats, a good zombie hunter always needs targets for practice, and I love the mug!!


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

? still no reaping for me. Kinda makes me sad. I've had such awesome reapers the past two years and this year nothing. 

How many of us are left? Hopefully not many.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

texas lucky, love your box decor. that pumpkin is very handsome, and the lights will be useful
skeletor, your gift does not suck. the rat is wicked cool. i love the zombie bird. it would go awesome with my zombie rats. the big foot caller is unique and cool. and the zombie hand holding the sign is cool. i also love the zombie picture. nice reap


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Still waiting. Mail ran earlier, but hoping for UPS or Fed Ex still.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Skeletor, great reap, that mug is awesome! Your reaper must identify him/her self to tell us all where the mug came from.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Is it down to you and I being the last ones, printersdevil?

I just saw terri73 is still out yet.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I know of at least two more that are definitely on the way.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Is mine on the way?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Not sure scareme.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I believe there are 5 left, I have contacted everyone, I will double check things tomorrow, other wise by the weekend will get rescuers in place,


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i have a gift that went out today. it goes with the teaser already sent though. unfortunatly, the box will take 6 days. but i think it will be a hit.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Quick update to say that the baby's heart surgery was a success! She's still sedated and has lots drains, IVs and wires in addition to her incision but is doing extremely well. I'm posting in both reaper threads since just about everyone whose sent well wishes or PMs in the past few weeks have been involved in the exchanges. 

Also a very special thank you to those who have went above and beyond to help me get through this. You know who you are and I feel so lucky to have you as my Halloween forum family!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

You know what that mug needs? The special Halloween tea that I just saw a post about! Both are awesome gifts! I know there are fall blends, and pumpkin spice coffees, but is there a Halloween coffee too? I'd love to know where the mug came from.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

lizzyborden said:


> Quick update to say that the baby's heart surgery was a success! She's still sedated and has lots drains, IVs and wires in addition to her incision but is doing extremely well. I'm posting in both reaper threads since just about everyone whose sent well wishes or PMs in the past few weeks have been involved in the exchanges.
> 
> Also a very special thank you to those who have went above and beyond to help me get through this. You know who you are and I feel so lucky to have you as my Halloween forum family!


Oh I'm so glad you popped on her and let us know. I was actually thinking about you guys earlier today but figured you had your hands full. So glad everything went so well, I know you had to be beside yourself. Hope baby recovers fast and now mom's heart can beat normal again too !


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

terri73 said:


> ? still no reaping for me. Kinda makes me sad. I've had such awesome reapers the past two years and this year nothing.
> 
> How many of us are left? Hopefully not many.


At least you know the rescue readers will take care of you soon! You won't be left out!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome news lizzy


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

guttercat33 said:


> Messaged my Victim to see if they got there package seen them on other forums but no response hope they got it ��


I can't believe they didn't acknowledge your PM! Seems like they would have checked in by now out of curiosity. Maybe at the end, if they still don't say something, you can tell us what you sent.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> Quick update to say that the baby's heart surgery was a success! She's still sedated and has lots drains, IVs and wires in addition to her incision but is doing extremely well. I'm posting in both reaper threads since just about everyone whose sent well wishes or PMs in the past few weeks have been involved in the exchanges.
> 
> Also a very special thank you to those who have went above and beyond to help me get through this. You know who you are and I feel so lucky to have you as my Halloween forum family!


Absolutely wonderful news, lizzy!!!!! Thank you for letting us know! Hugs!!! Sending good energy for a speedy recovery!!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Wow, just got home from vacation and there have been some awesome reaps!! Everyone is doing such a fantastic job this year! Still waiting for mine  But I'll continue stalking the ups/postman tomorrow  lol


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

lizzyborden said:


> Quick update to say that the baby's heart surgery was a success! She's still sedated and has lots drains, IVs and wires in addition to her incision but is doing extremely well. I'm posting in both reaper threads since just about everyone whose sent well wishes or PMs in the past few weeks have been involved in the exchanges.
> 
> Also a very special thank you to those who have went above and beyond to help me get through this. You know who you are and I feel so lucky to have you as my Halloween forum family!


Wonderful news! So happy to hear that!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Wonderful news, Liz!! Thinking of you, and keeping you n my prayers


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> I believe there are 5 left, I have contacted everyone, I will double check things tomorrow, other wise by the weekend will get rescuers in place,


Ya for rescue reapers


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

*ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!*

Sigh.... Due to some technical difficulties, my victim won't be reaped until Tuesday. Very sorry! Bit of a mess but we worked it out.
_*( Bethene - your inbox is full and I cannot PM you further details )*_


And in other news... I've just been Reaped! and it is Amazing!!!!!

purpleferrets3 - thank you SO SO SO SO SO MUCH. 

Hand made. creative. perfection. My mind is blown!!!!

I just about cried when I saw the aswesomeness. I love me some Jack and Sally. This is seriously amazing.





























Vintage Halloween is the best Halloween




















Little crafted crow fell off of his perch during shipping but I will fix him  











Just love all of the wonderful wonderful gifts!!











Thank you so much !! - Jamie


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome reap Lil Spook!


----------



## TosaTerror (Oct 1, 2015)

What's this all about??? Just joined the board today. Is this like a secret santa but for halloween?


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

TosaTerror said:


> What's this all about??? Just joined the board today. Is this like a secret santa but for halloween?


Exactly!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lil Spook, I literally love every item in your reap!! I especially love the vintage items...and that cat portrait is the cutest thing ever!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

love everything, lil spook, great reap!!!

I also have made room in my inbox, this time of year, two reapers, and the card exchange, it happens fast, I thought I was ok for a day or so,,, oh well, good to go for now!!!!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I love that little oval picture of the kitty, so so cute. I think need him. Where did you find/make him purpleferrets?


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

TosaTerror, you must do this next year, it is so fun!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry for those of you still waiting. I almost had to be rescue reaped once, but in the end, my reaper came through. I know how you feel. It makes you sad. And then I see guttercat PM their victim, and still didn't get an acknowledgement. Inexcusable. Again, I sorry you guys are going through this.

Lizzy, great news about the baby.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

bethene did you need a rescue reaper??


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

I got reaped! I love all my gifts! my favorite is the skull its so cool looking with all that sparkly glitter! Thank you Wickedwillingwench! You treated me well after a long week at work. I was especially tired tonight and this was a great surprise to come home to. I can't decide if I want to take my Cup to work, I am the only teacher I know that doesn't drink coffee but love tea.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lil spook, that is wonderful crafting. all of it is amazing
pumpkin queen, i don't like coffee either, but i also like tea. that coffee mug is a keeper. i like the pumpkin skeleton, the bride of frankie, and the kittie. what are the fright night things, the skelly heads in a box, and the container that looks purple


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

pumpkin queen that is an awesome looking skull. Great things you received.

im the goddess I think there are several that never had their gifts acknowledged. That is so bad. Someone goes to the time and trouble to do a custom box for you and some can't take the time to say they got it or anything. Pretty pathetic in my opinion.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Pumpkinqueen29, I love that skull too. Beautiful cat too.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Pumpkinqueen, nice reap!! I love many of your gifts! The skull is beautiful, love the pumpkin skeleton and you got the Scaredy Cat mug and plate that I love so much, too...lucky! Your kitty is so pretty!


----------



## Creeping Shadow (Aug 12, 2015)

Woo Hoo! I was reaped! Actually last night but never made it on this thread to brag. I love everything but don't know who you are dear reaper. Still struggling with photos but I will have more time Saturday to work on it. Just wanted to stop in to say this was my first year and I had so much fun. I will be joining every year for sure.
Thank you secret reaper, hope you reveil yourself when I get photos up


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I love the skull. I've never seen any in that color palette. And the cat is adorable too. 

I'm glad you were reaped Creeping Shadow. There shouldn't be to many left out there.


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

The frame was a goodwill makeover and the picture I came across somehow on google not really sure where it originally came from. I have a huge folder of images saved that I hope to someday get into unique frames. Hard to find them nowadays since pinterest happened .




disembodiedvoice said:


> I love that little oval picture of the kitty, so so cute. I think need him. Where did you find/make him purpleferrets?


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

I am SO relieved that there was only one casuality! That box was all over the USA. It even traveled backwards for 4 days lol! So glad you liked everything!! You were a pretty easy victim as we share a lot of the same likes! I love vintage and Nighmare as well. 






Lil Spook said:


> Sigh.... Due to some technical difficulties, my victim won't be reaped until Tuesday. Very sorry! Bit of a mess but we worked it out.
> _*( Bethene - your inbox is full and I cannot PM you further details )*_
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

Lil Spook 

What it looked like before he got a little smashed in case you were wondering where to glue em back on.


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

Here is the cat image I used if anyone is interested in it







. 


I wish I could give credit to the artist but I searched the picture on google images and couldn't find any information. I do believe it is copyrighted though.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I GOT REAPED !!! Pictures later (when I get home!)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

purpleferrets3 said:


> Here is the cat image I used if anyone is interested in it
> 
> View attachment 259979
> .
> ...


I normally don't buy anything that looks like a dead animal, especially cats because I have four...but once and awhile I find some that are just too freakin' cute, like this one, and I can't help but like it, lol. I fell for the skellie rat from At Home and bought it, and I collect Skelanimals (adorable, comic, cartoon skellie animals) I will have to print this guy, out, lol, thanks! (I see there is a signature under the right side leg, but it's rather small to see...)


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Woohoo! My reaper was moony_1 and she did an awesome job! 

I confess to being almost 99% sure I knew who my reaper was ( and I was really hoping I was right) because we follow each other on Instagram and she posted pics over there. Sorry I have a different screen name over there! That being said, I also knew she recently had surgery which always throws a wrench in things.

I almost missed this awesome handmade card because it was hiding under the customs envelope thingy. There was a sheet of Halloween candy stickers in the card, too. 







As soon as I opened the box and saw candy, my daughter swooped in, grabbed some and ran!







So a ton of candy (there's much less now!), stickers that will be nice to use for the card exchange and I really like the maple leaf washcloths. 







Some neat little headstones. It'll be nice to have some different sized ones in the cemetery this year!







This ghost is really cool - and HUGE! And the candles are great!







This has to be my favorite thing!! Moony hand painted this nutcracker and it's just WOW!







These spiderwebs will go great with some light-up spiders that I have. I use straws a lot, so these will be festive for my morning water and I love the sparkly little house - it's metal!







Chester approves of the window clings and doorbell. I yelped when I pressed the button because a spider comes out of the JOL's mouth and grabs you! 







Thank you so much again and get well soon!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, the painted nutcracker is awesome!!! Grest reap!!!!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

purpleferrets3 said:


> Here is the cat image I used if anyone is interested in it
> 
> View attachment 259979
> .
> ...



Oh thanks, he is sooo cute! I'm gonna frame him like you did. Love that frame you used too !!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lisa, that is a very nice looking card. very professional lookimg. i would love some candy too. and grab and run. yummy. i have a sticker collection, so that is always a winner. that ghost is soooo bootiful. love that it's big. my daughter and i would fight over that nutcracker. me because it is halloweeny and cool looking. a great job. my daughter because she loves nutcrackers, and it's well done. and i love the door bell. i collect doorbells, and i have that one. it is so very scary. 
purple ferret, that is a cute cat picture. only 5 more days till my victim gets their package. i'm doing a count down


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

hallorenescene said:


> lil spook, that is wonderful crafting. all of it is amazing
> pumpkin queen, i don't like coffee either, but i also like tea. that coffee mug is a keeper. i like the pumpkin skeleton, the bride of frankie, and the kittie. what are the fright night things, the skelly heads in a box, and the container that looks purple


there are two small plates: the bride has a matching frankenstein appetizer plate...the fright nights are kitchen towels, the clear skulls in the box are some small lights and the purple thing is a candle with a raven and a gothicky looking chandelier background. The brownish looking skulls are taper candles of skulls piled on one another.

I found the Dia de Los Muertos skull at Home Goods...they have a few different ones in that vein made by Christopher Radko.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks wicked. those are all choice gifts


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

hallorenescene said:


> thanks wicked. those are all choice gifts


thanks, hallorenescene...i only send things I would like myself...(in quality, not nature...ykwim).


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lisa, great reap! Love the towels, the spiderweb candles, all the fun stickers...the huge ghost looks awesome and that zombie nutcracker is too cool!


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

I've been Reaped! Thank you Texaslucky! I rushed home from work today because I knew my reap was scheduled to reach me today. Once I got home, it was not there yet so I left to check the forum and eat. After supper, my reap was on my porch. Opened it up and wanted to watch an hour of TV before heading back out to the gas station to post, but as per usual I fell asleep in front of the TV so here I am at half past the witching hour posting. 

This year I will be camping for Halloween and had asked for things to decorate my campsite. Texaslucky decided to make me a werewolf and a werewolf hunter's kit. The Werewolf Protection Kit and a "Werewolves Rule, Vampires Drool" T-shirt. The werewolf is about three and a half feet high and is made from a werewolf mask, fake fur, gloves, and shoe soles. This is going to be so much fun to display.

Here is the letter that accompanied everything:

_"My Dearest Secret Reaper Victim,
I have enjoyed putting all of his together for you and your friends. How could I not love a victim named Candy Creature? I want to prepare you for your upcoming camping trip to the state park. However, I feel that you and your friends should know that there is danger lurking all around.

I have heard through official channels that the authorities are on the lookout for the Candy Creature Camping Crew so you must be careful. I know that you are a relatively young crew and possibly not aware of the ramifications of what can happen through your association with werewolves and ghosts. Even though they may be chummy with you, you are all in imminent danger from them, especially from the werewolves. They would love to change you into their kind and the Candy Creature Camping Crew would be no more!

Therefore I have put together this Werewolf Protection Kit for you and your crew. I have included some of my artifacts collected for extra luck and protection, including a werewolf scalp, teeth, some whiskers from my first kills, natural items to ward off or kill the creatures and of course, a gun, silver bullets and a knife with a silver blade.

I know that these items may seem extreme, but please accept my token gifts for your safety. I want you to enjoy your wonderful Halloween camping trip. My trust companion, Wolfy, is also here to accompany you and hopefully fend off the evil type of werewolves who tend to troll through campsites looking for new victims to turn. 

You have already received the protection of a few of my ghost friends who also are keeping you safe as we move toward he werewolf full moon time. They are friendly unless they, too, fall under the werewolf spell. Therefore, I have decided to also send you this sign to post for the campground wolves. It is a spell to show them how to protect themselves from being turned. Hopefully, you and your friends will be able to spread the news. Just post the sign in your campsite and roaming wolves will be able to browse it and use the spell. 

Have fun, my new friend and Happy Haunting! Keep your friends close and your enemies closer. 

Texaslucky

P.S. Please be very responsible with the gun and DO NOT POINT IT AT HUMANS, ESPECIALLY POLICE OR LAW ENFORCEMENT or use it where others will feel threatened or in danger. Your safety is a major concern. Have fun and Happy Haunting."_

The Werewolf Protection Spell mentioned in the letter says:

_"Werewolf Protection

Once a month on the night of the full moon
Transformation of man to werewolf spells doom.
Once human, now a vicious cunning beast
It lurks looking for others on which to feast.
Quicksilver, Wolfsbane often known as Monkshead---
Will keep humans safe from turning, it is said.
Mistletoe, Rye or Mountain Ash
Even a silver bullet or blade inserted in a flash.
Thus to remain human in form and free
Use at least one of the protection barriers around me."
_
I will post pictures as soon as I figure out how to get them off my camera so stay tuned. Edit: My cell phone carrier picture album website is either down or discontinued so I will have to try again for photos later.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

cant wait to see the werewolf protection kit...we all need ONE TOO!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay, one more reaped, if I don't hear from those contacted, tomorrow will assign rescuers, will need several if things don't change!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Candy Creature, I am happy that it finally arrived and sorry for the delay. I hope you like the Werewolf Kit. I was hoping to find a way to get all the werewolf fur the same color. It was really a family work in progress. We found the small child's furry suit and then the girls leggings that we made into the arms for the body. Audree donated the furry boots to atttach to the short legs to give it more length. That was all black fur. We tried several cans of colored hair spray to make it match more but unfortunately the teens got gray and white spray. I think the gray just added to the darkness and we should have used all white spray. It just made it stiffer and a little dusty. So the head is more gray than the rest of it but I guess that is possible. lol I have never met a werewolf and hope you and the Candy Creature Crew don't either.

I do have pictures of this if you can't get yours to load. We are camping but they are on my phone so just let me know.

I hope the shirt fits you or one of your friends. Audree found it and there was only one. So, we hope it fits. It was too cute to not include.

I started to make the kit in a wooden box or a brief case, but couldn't find an old briefcase. Since you were going to be hammock camping I hope the mobile style in the small bag works out. It can even be displayed on a tree branch. It is stuffed sort of full of all the protections. Richy had me add the warnings about the gun since it does look rather real. I should have not painted the bright orange end of it black. So, do be careful with pointing it.

I was going to laminate the posters and info but was in a hurry to get this in the mail so it wasn't late. LOL That didn't work out for sure.

Enjoy and please share a picture or you and your friends with us here when you camp. Have fun!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Candy Creature, i just reread this and realize that you are trying to post pictures and having to go somewhere to use the Internet so I am going to go ahead and post some. Please add some of you with your things for us to see. I hope you don't mind my doing this. I know how much a hassle it is trying to get things off a device when you are not familiar with it and don't have good service. I just came to town to get some ice so do have a good signal right now. I won't have one when I get back out to the lake so here they are.

By the way, the kids told me that we needed a kit for our camping site, too.
Here is the cute shirt.







Here is the top of the box







Front page of the Werewolf Handbook that my mom printersdevil made







Some of the kit stuff including the wereman pelt--it is a full werewolf wig if you ever need one







More of the items including things to protect you: mountain ash, rye, mistletoe, wolfsbane













Gun with silver bullets and big knife







And the wollfy friend to share your hammocks














The werewolf whiskers were pine needles from our tree and the other ingredients were things robbed from my spice jars. We couldn't read the mistletoe in the trees.


----------



## Creeping Shadow (Aug 12, 2015)

Yea, Saturday finally came and now I have time to get my photos loaded. My reaper gave me a set of very unique battery operated candles and lots of things to make my props. Beautiful Victorian lamp cover and an amazing magnifying glass for my oddity cabinet. My Reaper really know what I love. Amazing things Secret Reaper! Hope you come forward. I love everything! Thank you Secret Reaper for making my first year a wonderful experience!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I can't see the last set of pictures with the attachment.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

bethene said:


> Yay, one more reaped, if I don't hear from those contacted, tomorrow will assign rescuers, will need several if things don't change!


Bethene, I would be happy to send a rescue reap if it is needed even though I did not participate in the big reaper.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Candy Creature, your werewolf looks great!! Can't wait to see your pics, if you can get the loaded. Thanks for showing some of yours, TL!

Creeping Shadow, really love the candle set and the lamp shade cover!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Love the Werewolf Reap!! Great job.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Yay texaslucky! Thank you so much for posting pictures. That made my life so much easier. My cellphone online album appears to be discontinued with no notice. Your picture of the werewolf is much better than mine, but I did take some more pictures of some of the other illustrations in the journal, so I will try to post them and also my campsite when it is set up. Now that you have posted pictures, I can make more comments on them. I am really glad you went with the re-purposed pocket book for the protection/hunter kit. I will wear it on Halloween and be a werewolf hunter. It can be worked into the perfect comfortable costume, not too elaborate to look ridiculous if nobody else is in costume and yet in perfect keeping with the season. Besides, I think a werewolf hunter would want a portable sack rather than a case anyway. 

I love all of the contents that you put in the kit. That is a really cool gun which is apparently haunted since it makes noise sometimes when fired. It is really neat that you can load the silver bullets into the revolver chamber. Don't worry, I know better than to point at humans, but I love that you thought to warn me. 

I don't see that you got a good shot of the knife, but you chose one that is a nice size that looks great.

The illustrations in the journal and the information within made for fun reading. I liked how you included the information sheet about Rye, mistletoe etc. You did a great job on getting all the parts of the kit together. 

As for the shirt, I put it on last night and wore it to bed. I was surprised when I checked the tag that it was marked XXL since I was checking to see if if was a M or a L, so that shows how much stretch it has in it. So it does fit in a manner of speaking. Unfortunately, I don't think I should appear in public in it since I am extremely chesty. I am planning on keeping it for wearing around the house since I do like it and would hate to give it away to someone who may not have the same level of appreciation of it as I do.

When I came back from the gas station last night (or really early this morning) I was slightly startled to see a werewolf sitting on my couch. 

You and your helpers did a great job. Thanks also to your mom for mailing it for you.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

candy creature, that is one heck of a nice gift. I LOVE IT. so how does mountain ash, rye, and mistle toe ward off werewolfs. interesting. 
creeping shadow, i love the lamp shade, and what an awesome magnifying glass.
4 more days till my victim gets their gift


----------



## Helena Handbasket (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank you, printersdevil, for being my rescue reaper and sending me what I wanted most of all: a fog machine!  I squealed when I opened it. haha Thank you!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

You are welcome, Helena Handbasket. Enjoy!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

What a great rescue reap!! 
Texaslucky, I love everything (EVERYTHING!!) you sent. Enjoy your trip. Can't wait to see how you use the decor for your camping haunt, CC (you *are* going to post pictures, right?  ).


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Glad to see that more reaps are arriving! Hoping all are reaped soon and wish that I could jump in and do a rescue too. Maybe I can do that on the second reaper if any rescues are needed. 

Baby update: if all goes well, we should be home by Tuesday! She was full of smiles yesterday so she's feeling better.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Great update, thanks for popping in to let us know!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Lizzy, thanks for the update on the baby. I pop on daily checking to see if you have posted. Things are looking up and soon all of this will be behind you.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I got my name for the rescue reaper  Fear not dear Victim I'll make it worth the wait.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

How many rescues were needed? do we still need more? I'm shocked to see some people have already received their rescues. I didn't even know that had been started. Yay, I'm glad , you guys have waited toooo long. Passing on good Halloween vibes to all !


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

2 more days till my victim gets their gift. i haven't seen them on here lately


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wool whoooo I have Ben Eaped by Ophelia! Thank you! Everything is super. Pics to follow later.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

If my mailman didn't have a spider phobia, he does now! haha!

I came home to find a creepy spider covered box on my front porch!










and inside...










a new tombstone for my ever-growing cemetery, a set of mini amber apothecary bottles for my miniature witch's cabinet, a gorgeous and heavy framed lenticular portrait, a set of black candle stick holders to hold the lovely yet spooky 3D ball decorations, an antique-looking key, and a set of silver sun and colored glass candle holders that will go very well on our mantle for Winter Solstice!

Unfortunately, one of the pretty 3D ball decorations shattered, but it looks like I can just get a new ball, very lightly mist it with black spray paint maybe, and place the spinner transparency piece into it? I've pinned this idea, but never actually looked at it, even though I love it!










Shot of the portrait plain, and the scary version










Thank you so much, Dead Girl! I love everything!


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

When it rains it pours Printersdevil! How exciting! 

Lairmistress, awesome reap! Love the globes, what a cool idea.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LairMistress, great reap! Love that frame and portrait, and the globes are lovely with the candle holders. Sun shaped candle sticks would be great for the solstice, for sure.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I got REAPED!!!! 
I just got home and the box was sitting in the kitchen waiting for me. A big thank you to my reaper, Helena Handbasket!
I'll post pictures as soon as I can.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I got a double helping today! This is the final box from my first reaper and the next box from my second reaper. Give me a few and I'll have pics of both.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lair mistress, nice reap. that's to bad the one piece got broken. great you can fix it. that is a beautiful lenticular. i love those. that tombstone is different. i like it.
printer, looking forward to seeing what you got. hurry up please.
mummy of 5, hurry please and post pictures.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Here are my newest goodies and part 7 of the countdown:















I got a great spider table runner, a decorative gourd, a goblet, Wicked cd, and this awesome goblin doll. I'm going to gather up all 7 of my 'teases' and post them together in just a bit. Reaper, you are amazing! I think I know who you are. I'll give my guess when I post in a bit; you deserve credit for your work!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hey, the post office is fast. my victim got her gift early.

amy, do tell, who is your reaper.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

amyml said:


> Here are my newest goodies and part 7 of the countdown:
> View attachment 260683
> 
> View attachment 260690
> ...


oh that is a cape cod avon goblet


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I made an album with all my goodies in it. My phone doesn't play nice with the forum for some reason so the photos are all turned sideways, sorry for that.
Here's a pic with everything together









Thank you again Helena Handbasket. I love it all! 


I forgot to put the link in lol
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/mummyof5-albums-2015-main-reaper.html


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

A couple of great reaps, 
The doll is adorable!!!! Love the table runner!¡


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Mummy, love the skull candle holder, and potion bottles!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

amyml, more of a great reap! Love the painted gourd.

MummyOf5, nice reap! The skull mirror candle holder is awesome!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> hey, the post office is fast. my victim got her gift early.
> 
> amy, do tell, who is your reaper.


You?


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

And finally, here's my reaper gift all together (all 7 parts) Yes, that's a surfboard on one side; there's a JOL on the other side. 









And some individual pics:

















































This goblet is from the Madonna Inn and sits on the table at my bedside. It's got a partner now. (please ignore the dust; let's call it decor). 








I finally figured out the clues (I think). Hallorenescene, are you my reaper?!?!


----------



## Dead_Girl (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh man, I'm so sorry it broke! I bet your mail carrier was so freaked out by the spiders that they threw the package and ran. lol. You're right, you can fix it though. But not spray paint. Just hold the opening of the ornament over the flame of a candle until the bulb is as black as you want it. And then hot glue or glue dot the tab of the transparency to the inside of the opening of the bulb. Again I'm so sorry it broke  I am glad you liked your gifts though and I hope you have a very Happy Halloween.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

amyml said:


> Here are my newest goodies and part 7 of the countdown:
> View attachment 260683
> 
> View attachment 260690
> ...


Hey!!! I know who your reaper is!  would recognize that box anywhere...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

mummy, i love the candle holder and the potion bottles. nice reap.

heavens amy, what are your clues?


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Great gifts everyone. And instead of putting them away, you can set everything out and use it now. hallorenescene, I secretly thought you might be my reaper. Oh well, I'll just keep waiting. I think printersdevil said someone was to be reaped on Tue.. Maybe that the one.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

sorry scareme, i would have loved to be your reaper. i'm sure something wicked this way comes for you


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Super Reap Lair Mistress. I love the candlesticks and wellll everything!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Amyml, what a wonderful and fun Reap. We have all enjoyed the count down with you and what a clever thing for your Reaper to do.

Mummy, awesome Reap. I love all the skulls and those potion bottles are awesome. I love the skull on the books and need to try making some of these. 

Great job Reapers. The unReaped have been Reaped. Hoping the rest of you get your packages soon. It is awesome in Reaperville!!!


----------



## Helena Handbasket (Oct 21, 2012)

MummyOf5 said:


> I made an album with all my goodies in it. My phone doesn't play nice with the forum for some reason so the photos are all turned sideways, sorry for that.
> Here's a pic with everything together
> 
> View attachment 260730
> ...


You're welcome! I just realized I forgot the candles! They're sitting here on my table. I can send them if you want.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay, now for my photos! Sorry it took me so long. I had several appointments today and then finished boxing up a few more PIFs to send out and found two in the garage that I thought I had mailed last week.  So had mail cost shock today with 5 packages!) I have a few more small ones to go and then the rest of Reap number two to ship out this week, too.

Now, to share my goodies with all of you. My Reaper was Ophelia. When my dogs started barking, I knew it must be the mailperson so I rushed to the door only to find TWO boxes. I got this one today and also the box for the second Reaper. Talk about a great day here!!!

Ophelia did a wonderful job on picking things just perfect for me. First of all there was a box within the box that I recognized immediately. It was for this wonderful little witch in a rocking chair. I have several more of these---but not this exact one. So I will have a great display with all of them.














Isn't she adorable?

Next up is a great dragon egg just looking for a home and it found one. My dragons are happy now. This was made with the metal thumbtacks and makes my thumb hurt just thinking about it. My mom used to take fake fruit and add sequins with straight pins into them for color. It was very hard to do. 








Then there is this awesome candlestick made into a fantastic prop for my fortune tellers. I am not sure how this was done, but love it. I wonder it it is the same principle that was used on the spiders in the earlier Reap. Anyway it is awesome and I love it. I have a close up that I hope you can see the freaky eyeball and then a photo of the whole thing.














Last but not least is a set of Jamberries that are really cool. I have never had any.

Thank you so much ophelia!!! I love everything!


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

I have been (rescue) reaped! Thank you Bethene! Photos to follow in the morning. (I haven't opened it yet, but I wanted to let you know that it did arrive.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

printerdevil, love your eye ball ...oooouuu thats so cool...whos the witch ? is she part of a collection? love her!! awesome reap!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> mummy, i love the candle holder and the potion bottles. nice reap.
> 
> heavens amy, what are your clues?


I finally learned to read? haha!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Helena Handbasket said:


> You're welcome! I just realized I forgot the candles! They're sitting here on my table. I can send them if you want.


Don't worry about the candles. I've been collecting the battery operated ones anytime I run across them at the thrift stores so I've got several that I can use. Thanks 
for the offer tho.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Wonderful reap, printersdevil! The witch is awesome!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Dead_Girl said:


> Oh man, I'm so sorry it broke! I bet your mail carrier was so freaked out by the spiders that they threw the package and ran. lol. You're right, you can fix it though. But not spray paint. Just hold the opening of the ornament over the flame of a candle until the bulb is as black as you want it. And then hot glue or glue dot the tab of the transparency to the inside of the opening of the bulb. Again I'm so sorry it broke  I am glad you liked your gifts though and I hope you have a very Happy Halloween.


Oh, that's how it was done! It turned out beautifully! I will be sure to follow your directions. I may even have a clear ball or two already. Don't worry about breakage, it's not your fault at all, and it can certainly be remedied. Hope your Halloween is great, too!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Can I just say everything is so amazing!!! Every year is so much fun and the reaps just keep getting better. I love all of the photos. I love all of my stuff. Great job. Hope the last remaining are reaped very soon. 

I have been wearing some awesome Maleficent nail polish at work. It changes from dark green to purple. I stare at my nails during boring meetings, moving my hand... oh purple, oh now green, now purple...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

printersdevil, that witch is adorable. i love motion characters like that. and that home made eye ball contraction is awesome. and i never would have thought of making a dragon ball with thumbtacks. that looks great. you got a wonderful reap.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

I've been a bad reapee, so please for forgive me! Was on vacation for a week in the mountains, and then have been spending the last week playing catch up so I'm behind on my posting! 

My SR was NormalLikeYou and did a PHENOMENAL job! When we got back from vacation late Sunday, what did I find on my doorstep but that I'd been reaped in my absence!







The skull on the outside of the package is actually a large ornament / hanging decoration!

Inside, I found a nice postcard from NormalLikeYou! The theme of the present really followed my love of cats in witch hats and with pumpkins.








There was a tiny music box that plays "Grim Grinning Ghosts"!








Also, to go with my growing collection of cookie cutters, these amazing 3D Halloween cutters!








A wonderful orange jar with suspended black cat candle holder. I haven't had a chance to put it to the test yet, but I bet it's going to cast two great cat shadows onto the walls!








This faux book I'd seen at HomeGoods, and had kind of been kicking myself for not getting when I saw it. Thank you so much!








Also something I'd passed early in the year that I'd regretted, this wonderful skull glass plate! It will go wonderfully with my glass spiderweb cake stand in dark blue. I'm actually planning a "Trick 'r Treat" movie night with food for a few friends this year, and it's going to get some use. 








Now, I'm going to give some great credit here that my SR must have stalked me VERY well, because while I had some similar towels for the bathroom, I didn't have any like them for the kitchen! Never had seen any cat / witch hat ones for the kitchen and I love it!








Moving on to homemade, a really fantastic PVC candle.








And this great hand painted sign! You've got some great talent!








Everything was spot on and I love it! GREAT REAP!!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH NormalLikeYou!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

sumrtym, very nice reap. i love the postcard and music box. very retro. that's nice. i love love cookie cutters. really very nice. and wonderful job on the candle. but the plaque, well, i don't have a black cat, so i would want to keep it.


amy, it was fun having you for a victim. you were such a perfect one. i'm glad you liked every thing. and thanks for such a nice list. i just kept crossing things off as i went.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Thank you for being an amazing and creative reaper! My sister kept looking at my packages and claiming that my reaper was just checking items off of my list! She'll be happy to know she was right, haha!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

sumrtym, I think your reap was supposed to be for me...

Lol, as many know, I love cats, pumpkins and cats in witch hats, as well! (I mean, look at my avi, lol!) Love your reap...especially the black cat book, towel, candle holder and the black cat sign!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

I was reaped today!!!!! THANK YOU soooo much lilspook!!! You did an outstanding job! I love everything!!!

Everything was wrapped so nicely!








The fantastic frames she made me!! I love them all!














Witch dish, wooden witch (already by my cards!), soaps, mini witch figure and Halloween lights








Some great pumpkins! 








A Halloween sign, spider web bowl and creepy cloth!








A mini chalkboard wall hanger (I know the perfect spot for it in my kitchen!), and a fantastic wreath and card 














Pumpkin ornament, ghost earrings and a ghost pin!








And a picture of everything all together! I can't thank you enough lilspook!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great reap, Hostess!! Love the Hitchhiking Ghosts picture frame, pumpkin ornament and the witches!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> sumrtym, I think your reap was supposed to be for me...
> 
> Lol, as many know, I love cats, pumpkins and cats in witch hats, as well! (I mean, look at my avi, lol!) Love your reap...especially the black cat book, towel, candle holder and the black cat sign!


I have to be honest, it took me a long time to realize that your avi is a cat in a witch's hat! Like...up until about two months ago! I always thought that it was a crow in a witch's hat, because the bristles on the broom look like a beak, like the crow is shown in profile.  I still have to tell myself that it's a cat. I love it, though! In my defense, I do usually view the site on my phone, which makes the pictures tiny.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

A little teaser for my rescue Vic


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LairMistress said:


> I have to be honest, it took me a long time to realize that your avi is a cat in a witch's hat! Like...up until about two months ago! I always thought that it was a crow in a witch's hat, because the bristles on the broom look like a beak, like the crow is shown in profile.  I still have to tell myself that it's a cat. I love it, though! In my defense, I do usually view the site on my phone, which makes the pictures tiny.


Hahaha! If I back away from my laptop and squint my eyes really tight...it took me a little while to think about it and concentrate, but I was able to find your crow.  I promise, it's a kitty, though...a "WitchyKitty", lol.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Just a little teaser for my rescue victim...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I just love the red skull plate. That is very nice and so is the candle. Also cool sign.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool stuff in this latest Reap. I love all those frames and that pumpkin that looks like it is wood! I have that little witch plate and love it!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

a few more coming yet...


----------



## Queen Of Spades (Jun 7, 2013)

amyml said:


> Thank you for being an amazing and creative reaper! My sister kept looking at my packages and claiming that my reaper was just checking items off of my list! She'll be happy to know she was right, haha!


I should be a detective for Halloween


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

hostesswiththemostess said:


> I was reaped today!!!!! THANK YOU soooo much lilspook!!! You did an outstanding job! I love everything!!!
> 
> Everything was wrapped so nicely!
> View attachment 261161
> ...




YAY!!!!! Super glad everything made it in one piece (finally!) and that you like your gifts!
You and I have a lot of similar Halloween interests so this was a lot of fun for me.

Enjoy!!! - Jamie


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hostesswiththemostess, i loved all that framed artwork. so sweet. and the jewelry, i even love the ribbon.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

LairMistress said:


> I have to be honest, it took me a long time to realize that your avi is a cat in a witch's hat! Like...up until about two months ago! I always thought that it was a crow in a witch's hat, because the bristles on the broom look like a beak, like the crow is shown in profile.  I still have to tell myself that it's a cat. I love it, though! In my defense, I do usually view the site on my phone, which makes the pictures tiny.


Now I see the crow too. But I've always seen a kitty before.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Glad to see that the reapings are starting to wrap up.  Keeping my fingers crossed that those still not reaped will be soon. 

The baby was released from the hospital Monday afternoon and is doing great!  All those nights with little sleep have caught up with me and I find myself napping when she does.


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

Love all the final reaps that are rolling in. Rescue reapers you all are awesome doing an extra reaping. 

Not sure who my reaper will be but I thAnk you in advance. It's been a long wait this year but it happens.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

terri73, I hope you get your Reap soon. I got mine last week and it was so exciting and fun!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

A couple waiting yet.. . But they will be there soon!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

says the package was delivered  hope she likes it.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

The one I sent says it was also delivered but the person has not been on the forum since the first of the month.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Darn. Hoping to see more reaps.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Ghouliet said:


> The one I sent says it was also delivered but the person has not been on the forum since the first of the month.


I hope you hear something soon! 
WTG rescue reapers!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

bumping this thread


----------



## Lucifre (Aug 7, 2015)

My package arrived a while ago but due to a string of unexpected events, I haven't had much time to upload a photo...
Here are my two new lighted blow-molds! I literally squealed when I opened them. I have wanted some of these for years and I never expected to receive them when I added them to my list... There were no hints as to who my Reaper was but I hope they run across this and know that I am over the moon about them. So, to whomever, thank you so, so much!!!








My apologies for the poor quality photo - it's the middle of the night and my dining room has awkward lighting.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Those are so cute Lucifre.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Lucifre said:


> My package arrived a while ago but due to a string of unexpected events, I haven't had much time to upload a photo...
> Here are my two new lighted blow-molds! I literally squealed when I opened them. I have wanted some of these for years and I never expected to receive them when I added them to my list... There were no hints as to who my Reaper was but I hope they run across this and know that I am over the moon about them. So, to whomever, thank you so, so much!!!
> 
> View attachment 262116
> ...


Those are awesome!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

those are great
1 I don't think I have ever seen the one on the right, very cool


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Love both of the vintage blowmolds, Lucifre! I have two of the cat ones, myself. Very fun reap!


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Rescue victim, 

Your package was surrendered to Fedex today, at long last. I hope you find it was worth the wait. Watch your doorstep this week. For now, feast your eyes on another teaser...


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm not big on blow molds, but quite like those!! Ohhhh Lucifre's Reeeeeaaaaaperr, whooooo aaaaaaare yoooou??!! 

Love the teaser, Jalloweena! Can't wait to see what you came up with!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Lucifre said:


> My package arrived a while ago but due to a string of unexpected events, I haven't had much time to upload a photo...
> Here are my two new lighted blow-molds! I literally squealed when I opened them. I have wanted some of these for years and I never expected to receive them when I added them to my list... There were no hints as to who my Reaper was but I hope they run across this and know that I am over the moon about them. So, to whomever, thank you so, so much!!!
> 
> View attachment 262116
> ...


I didn't realize I didn't have my name on there. I guess I just assumed you were a mind reader. I tried really hard to get you the black cat one, but I just couldn't snag it. I know how you said you like black cats. But at least there is a black cat on one of them. I hope you have a great Halloween this year, and you won't be in the dark with your blow molds.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

moonwitchkitty said:


> says the package was delivered  hope she likes it.


I love it! You are the bestest! I did receive it a couple of days ago, and did what I gripe at others for. Bad me. Between Dr visits and ER trips, I've been out of it. I'll get pictures posted tomorrow. I've got some great ideas of what to do with my gifts. Thanks again to someone who went above and beyond.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Ghouliet said:


> The one I sent says it was also delivered but the person has not been on the forum since the first of the month.


I feel ya a bit. Bethene reached out to my victim and they told her they got it but had some personal stuff going on. I wrote them a pm just to check if they got the smaller 2 boxes before the biggest box, and nothing back as of yet. They've have been on the forum a few times since, and were even online today. I hope the little guys I sent made it and that my victim is doing okay considering. 

SO, in light of all of this, I thought I'd post here what I sent, to share it with you guys.  

I've been making recipe boxes for victims and friends for about 3 years now, and this year my victim was into zombies, so I thought I'd try a stab at a zombie box. It looks pretty gross.  I made some custom cards for the box, too. I figured if they weren't into baking/cooking, the box could be a cool little storage box for something. Here's the front, back and inside. 


























I also sent some Think Geek Zombie slippers, a zombie toilet paper roll holder with a scream insert so when you move the toilet paper stuff happens, a zombie bird that I repainted, candy, zombie creatures, a big foot caller (we are from WA after all), zombie ears, chatter teeth, and the three little packages I sent include zombie shelf sitters.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Very nice job, The Red Hallows! It definitely deserves recognition.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

The Red Hallows, you did a great job. How creative with the recipe box. That was a nice reaping, I am so sorry your victim has not responded. I believe my victim will respond as soon as she gets the box picked up. I am just impatient for her to see it. lol.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow!!! Can I buy a box? What is that made of? TOTALLY love it! Also, what does a big foot caller look like?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lucifre, i absolutly adore/love blow molds. the one on the right you can find at farm fleet presently. the one on the left is cool. there are different versions of this character that i own. i love them both. you got a great reap.
red hollows, you did a nice job and deserve some recognition. way to go. i love those little grow guys.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

You sent a great zombie reap, Red Hallows!!


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Tomorrow, victim!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

The Red Hallows said:


> I feel ya a bit. Bethene reached out to my victim and they told her they got it but had some personal stuff going on. I wrote them a pm just to check if they got the smaller 2 boxes before the biggest box, and nothing back as of yet. They've have been on the forum a few times since, and were even online today. I hope the little guys I sent made it and that my victim is doing okay considering.
> 
> SO, in light of all of this, I thought I'd post here what I sent, to share it with you guys.
> 
> ...


Love all the zombie stuff but that recipe box is to die for!


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

I WAS REAPED!!!! 

After much envy of all the other reaps, I got mine today! Bethene thank you so much for everything. Your rescue reap was wonderful and so appreciated. I loved everything. And my 7 month old nephew loved all the wrapping paper. Lol. 

I will take pics and post them. 

Thank you again!! Your amazing.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I just came here to check whether you finally got your reap. I'm glad you did, and glad it was worth waiting for!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Terri73, I am so happy that you got your Reap. I know it was a long wait. I was on the waiting list, too, but not this long. Great job, bethene. I can't wait to see what you received.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Is she the final one for this Reap?


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

So happy that the reapings are finally wrapping up. Hoping everyone having difficulty manages to get their pictures posted.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

One more arriving today!


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Fedex says package was Delivered!!!!!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

More pictures!!!! Can't wait.


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Ok so as of yesterday my long wait ended for my reaping! Thanks so much Halloweena! I love everything! Totally worth the wait! And first let me add a picture of my shack so you can see how perfectly your gifts will fit in!


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Here is the fun part!


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

And these..... ( unfortunately the Horseman did not travel well, but I can fix it!)


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

And here is a couple pictures of my tree that you wanted to see Halloweena, notice my first two ornaments! Thanks again!!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

jb1sb2, great reap!! The mossy/aged items (Book, cauldron, wand, ect) will look great with your shack you posted. They are nicely done!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love the book, cauldron, wand witchy things. Great ornaments, too. I want a black tree.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

jbs, the box is adorned perfectly. i love all your presents were wrapped with a do not enter banner. wow! your whole gift is nice. and i love your tree


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wonderful reap!!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Is anyone still waiting?


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

hallorenescene said:


> candy creature, that is one heck of a nice gift. I LOVE IT. so how does mountain ash, rye, and mistle toe ward off werewolfs. interesting.
> creeping shadow, i love the lamp shade, and what an awesome magnifying glass.
> 4 more days till my victim gets their gift


Hallorenescene,

Sorry for the delay in answering. Here is the info that was included in my reap. 

"*Anti-werewolf Plants and Objects*
Just as there are plants and objects that can ward off or protect from vampires, our ancestors in Northern Europe and elsewhere also believed certain things could protect from werewolves. Most of the beliefs in werewolves were prevalent in Northern European countries, and much of it was in conjunction with the belief that these werewolves were nothing more than witches that could shapeshift into the form of a wolf. The problem was that these werewolves were dangerous and would go "on the hunt" at the expense of some lone stranger in the woods. Let's learn about the ways to protect from werewolves.

*Wolfsbane*
Wolfsbane, also known as Aconite, was legendary for its use to kill wolves.. and therefore is thought to have the ability to ward off werewolves. Aconite was also thought to be a potent protector from vampires. It had something to do with the toxins contained therein. It could kill human beings but also had a deadly effect on the undead. 

*Rye*
Rye is a type of grain that can be found growing in fields in various places throughout the world. It is thought to be a protector against werewolves and can be grown around the home or hung up in a wreath on your front door.

*Mistletoe*
Mistletoe is a plant that was regarded as a sacred to the ancient Celts. They would hang it on their doors or in the windows to ward off evil spirits. Perhaps from this practice, the mistletoe plant has been used to ward off werewolves. A funny fact is that the Catholic Church and other Churches refuse to bring mistletoe into their buildings, because mistletoe is so closely related to the Pre-Christian religions. 

*Weapons*
In modern times, Hollywood has shown us that we can kill a werewolf by shooting it with a silver bullet or by cutting off its head. However, these suggestions have no clout in historical reference. The person's only means of protection from werewolves are the plants listed above, or certain other trees grown on one's property such as the Ash tree. Some legends say that a werewolf could be cured of this "disease" by exorcism, as it was thought that an evil spirit was causing the man's transformation into a beast. Your best bet to protect yourself from a deadly werewolf or pack of werewolves is to stay indoors on a Full Moon and never go walking in the forest by yourself at night. At least not without a pocket full of rye or mistletoe."


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I believe everyone has been reaped!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Yeah! All have been reaped! 

Just wanted to add another picture and share a story about my reapers awesome generosity. 









This is the ornament that Pretty Little Nightmare sent for our Halloween Tree. A few days after receiving my reap, I had a special little visitor who was mesmerized by it and kept looking at it and saying "mine?" I told her that someday soon she would have one and contacted Pretty Little Nightmare to inquire where she found it. She was generous enough to send another ornament and I've already made some ornaments, found a tree and lights, so this little girl will soon have her very own Halloween tree too! Hopefully she grows up to love Halloween too as I can see all the fun I'll have with two little helpers. 

Thanks again Pretty Little Nightmare! You are awesome!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Love that spell book with all the moss, and your witch's shack is looking great, Jb1sb2! I'm so glad everyone has been reaped now ~ yay! Big thanks to the rescue reapers for coming through with bells on!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh, Lizzy what a great thing for the little future Haunter!!1

How is our baby doing? I think of her and you often.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> Oh, Lizzy what a great thing for the little future Haunter!!1
> 
> How is our baby doing? I think of her and you often.


Doing well.  She is starting to roll on her belly again without crying, so she doesn't seem to be in any pain. We have a follow-up tomorrow.

I think she's on her way to being a future haunter.  I was reading the paper with her on my lap and she grabbed it and ripped a big chunk off, so I think I'll have her hands in paper mache paste before you know it.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Candy Creature said:


> Yay texaslucky! Thank you so much for posting pictures. That made my life so much easier. My cellphone online album appears to be discontinued with no notice. Your picture of the werewolf is much better than mine, but I did take some more pictures of some of the other illustrations in the journal, *so I will try to post them and also my campsite when it is set up.* Now that you have posted pictures, I can make more comments on them. I am really glad you went with the re-purposed pocket book for the protection/hunter kit. I will wear it on Halloween and be a werewolf hunter. It can be worked into the perfect comfortable costume, not too elaborate to look ridiculous if nobody else is in costume and yet in perfect keeping with the season. Besides, I think a werewolf hunter would want a portable sack rather than a case anyway.
> 
> I love all of the contents that you put in the kit. That is a really cool gun which is apparently haunted since it makes noise sometimes when fired. It is really neat that you can load the silver bullets into the revolver chamber. Don't worry, I know better than to point at humans, but I love that you thought to warn me.
> 
> ...


Here are campsite photos In the first one the werewolf was tied to a try as if captured. Later he was in hammock after being drug around camp by kids.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lizzie, that is a sweet story. nightmare, what a generous thing to do
candy creature, thanks for sharing your photos. and thanks for the werewolf points. i think a werewolf kit is next on my list.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Sorry I have been stalking from the sidelines reading all of the last reaps but not commenting. I love all of the hard work and love that was put into each of the reaps. Thank you everyone and Hope your Halloween was extra special!


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

My victim didn't post images of the stuff I sent, so I'll post them. I was really late sending my box and apologized. I also offered to send something extra if my victim would let me know if they received the box. I didn't get a reply though. So I'm going to post the things I sent. The theme was Poe-ish/Gothic. My wife collaborated on some things. She made the frame with the Horseman picture in it, she also made the roses on the two small candlestick holders. I made the human skulls, the raven skull, and the roses for the mirror.
View attachment 267682
View attachment 267688
View attachment 267689


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

They sound fascinating, McBernes, but the links aren't working for me.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i agree, it sounds like a nice gift, but pictures aren't working for me either. mcbernes, i hope you can get them to show.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

McBernes said:


> My victim didn't post images of the stuff I sent, so I'll post them. I was really late sending my box and apologized. I also offered to send something extra if my victim would let me know if they received the box. I didn't get a reply though. So I'm going to post the things I sent. The theme was Poe-ish/Gothic. My wife collaborated on some things. She made the frame with the Horseman picture in it, she also made the roses on the two small candlestick holders. I made the human skulls, the raven skull, and the roses for the mirror.
> View attachment 267682
> View attachment 267688
> View attachment 267689


I do hope to see the pictures as the gifts sound fascinating. I especially would like to see the skulls you made. Sorry your victim didn't reply. I've had that happen a couple of times too.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

McBernes said:


> View attachment 268116
> View attachment 268117
> View attachment 268118


I love that headless horseman picture. Where did you find that?


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Awesome McBernes! I'd love to see s tutorial on those skulls!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice work, McBernes (and Mrs. McBernes)! It's a shame not to get acknowledgement for such excellent items.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Those are awesome McBernes and Mrs. McBernes! I am so sorry that your victim did not acknowledge your wonderful gifts. Great job!


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks guys! Lizzy, I'll try to find the time to make a tutorial for the skulls. It might just end up being a video of me making them with me babbling about it.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Oh, I don't remember where my wife found the Horseman image. I'll ask her and post the link to it.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

McBernes said:


> Thanks guys! Lizzy, I'll try to find the time to make a tutorial for the skulls. It might just end up being a video of me making them with me babbling about it.


That sounds like the definition of a perfect tutorial.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Here's a link to the image my wife used http://www.fright-rags.com/images/large/main-headless-horseman_LRG.jpg


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

mcbernes, that is an awesome gift. i love the mirror


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

well, I just went back through 130 pages so I can save all I need to save to open up 2 albums of gifts last year. it was fun rehashing all the gifts everyone got. what a fun reap it was. see you guys next big reap. can't wait


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Bumpity bump...

For our viewing pleasure while we wait for a victim, victim, victim.....


----------

